# DmC: Devil May Cry [delayed, bitches!]  - Part 2



## Tazmo (Nov 21, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 21, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 21, 2012)

Tried the demo, it's not as bad as i was expecting but it's no Devil May Cry, maybe i'll buy it one day when it's cheaper.

And please someone tell i'm not the only one that hates 3D cameras in this type of games.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 21, 2012)

New thread!
This game sucks.

Just for the record.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 21, 2012)

Stupid connection. Taking ages for 1% of the 2 minute video to upload to Youtube.

It's video of me playing DMC 3 on PC with keyboard.

I hope someone will look forward to the video now that i have announced it.


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2012)

Thread is already 2 stars.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 21, 2012)

2 star thread is 2 stars too much.


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2012)

whip whirlwind's posts on that last full page


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2012)

You mean WhiteWolf.


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2012)

no, whirlwind


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 21, 2012)

Becoming better on combos  
Mostly have B score or more.

Using sword master style. Though it's really really hard to make million stab or similar attacks for ot her weapons to work.

It says do a combo II and then press attack button alot. I do that to the extent i wear off my wrist lol. And when i am passive aggressive on the button it still doesn't activate.

So pretty annoying lol.

I have gotten Stylish rank though 


Playing on Bloody Palace.



When internet connection gets better i will upload a video 


NOTE: Unlike DmC.
DMC 3 and other games style meter goes down.

In DmC u loose a rank when ur hit only.

In DMC if u get hit or don't attack for a short periode u will notice that u went from a S down to a B.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 21, 2012)

I think the demo did something to my console. Reading online about possibility now. If true I can sue NT


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 21, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I think the demo did something to my console. Reading online about possibility now. If true I can sue NT



DmC is Capcom's game. Capcom.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 21, 2012)

Capcom didn't program it. And that's what possibly broke my console and will be a case in the court.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

A joint action against NT and capcom, cool


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 21, 2012)

Let's sue Capcom for morale damage after this game. 10 million OR they make an actual DMC5.


----------



## Corran (Nov 21, 2012)

So I finally got to play it on PS3 after work yesterday (had to use my US account :/ )

Impressions:

-First thing is first, holy crap why is the framerate so bad in the cutscenes!? This is truly jarring and bad.
-Then in game framerate seems better, more stable at least.
- THE CONTROLS oh my god the controls are so ass backwards for a Devil May Cry, it really feels nothing like the old games. SO many times I was confused to the pulls and dashes because of this holding down the L2 and R2 buttons, I think I need to switch them to L1 and R1. I NEVER used the dodge because I kept forgetting it was there.
-A BUTTON JUST FOR LAUNCHING!? Are you f'ing kidding me?! You said you couldn't do lock on because all the buttons were being used! ARGH! You have TWO dodge buttons and a launcher button! And the only reason we have these dedicated buttons is because there is no lock on!
-No lock on, I can't target who I want to control the space. I have these babies shooting at me and it doesn't target the one I want.
-Combat is slow and classic moves are harder to do or take longer now. Like Stinger its foward foward attack instead of an instant forward attack.
-Style meter is broken, I mashed up to SS with no dodging.
-Boss is easy. Parry, Pull, Axe and repeat. 
-Dialogue is bad. Why does Dante swear so much? Keeps saying "shit" during gameplay. And I remember hearing him say "Donkey Punch" on one of the boss parts 
-Graphics are nice in parts though...

Sigh, this really is not a DMC game as much as they say it is. It is Ninja Theory's best game and maybe even a solid action game but it is just a bad DMC.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 21, 2012)

Corran said:


> Sigh, this really is not a DMC game as much as they say it is. *It is Ninja Theory's best game and maybe even a solid action game but it is just a bad DMC.*


Correction: It's Capcom's game in everywhere.
Hideki Kamiya created DMC 1 along with story and it's character Dante.
Capcom made the gameplay better (DMC 3).
Capcom created DMC 4.

10 years of Gameplay= DMC Gameplay was defined.


2010: Capcom employs NT to create a reboot of DmC with western style and a better story.

Capcom supervises and tutors NT on DMC gameplay.
Capcom collaborates (works with) NT to shape the gameplay.


Capcom owns the rights to game.
Capcom took the gameplay of DMC to it's peak.
Capcom has helped to shape the gameplay of DmC.

10 Capcom members were set to work with Ninja theory.


In No way do i see this game as Ninja theorys.
Their contribution on the gameplay of DmC is like 10%. As in they are only doing the "general" work (coding etc), not actually defining the gameplay itself.
They didn't invent the gameplay, the attacks, the sword rebellion, stinger, ebony and ivory. None of it.


Their 10% contribution is to produce DMC gameplay on Unreal Engine, and they received help with it.
Considering DMC gameplay has existed for 10 years - it's easy to reproduce it.
Ninja theory's main contribution to DmC has been motion capture, art and story presentation.



Let Ninja theory create DmC gameplay by themself, and then we can credit them and say "It's their best game so far".
Because then they have created the gameplay on their own which means they can rightfully deserve the credit for the gameplay.
But even then they can't be given all the credit because they didn't create the things part of the gameplay such as the sword, the guns,devil trigger etc. But they can be given full credit for reproducing the DMC gameplay on their own. And only then is it appropriate to say "It's Ninja theory's best game so far " .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

"Played it for about ten minutes and turned it off (I'm not a fan of putting time into demos so usually try them very briefly).

Really liked what I saw, from the visuals to the gameplay. The controls felt good too, like holding triggers to use different weapons.

Severe disappointed courtesy of DMC4 left me a little more open to change and I plan on giving this an honest shot instead of coming in hell bent on hating it."
There is a difference between being open and not critiquing a game on it's flaws at all compared to old installments saying this for all you optimists right now.
I mean honestly you have to beat the game once to unlock a even somewhat barely challenging difficulty that won't be challenging because you beat the game once already.
Bayonetta on Normal is about 6x as hard at the max difficulty, no excuse.
Btw go ahead and leave yourself open so Capcom has no resistance.

It's getting worse


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Seems about right


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 21, 2012)

Alright time to give this sonabitch a shot, will try to be objective as possible.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Let's sue Capcom for morale damage after this game. 10 million OR they make an actual DMC5.



I'd rather have a percentage of that 10 million instead of DMC5. :ho


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Seems about right



Have you ever heard of SEGA Online? 

Use google and search for RAN online. Me and my buddies are making fun of this game because it sucks and the graphics looks like its from some sega consoloe.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 21, 2012)

*REALLY?*


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 21, 2012)

This game is like AC.
It has horrible white screen loading.

Very bad at night.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2012)

Saying fuck you to every enemy should give you an SSS rating for that mission ironically enough there's no taunt button.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

DevilmayCasual


TerminaTHOR said:


> Have you ever heard of SEGA Online?
> 
> Use google and search for RAN online. Me and my buddies are making fun of this game because it sucks and the graphics looks like its from some sega consoloe.



just link it


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *REALLY?*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

You know when I first played Bayonetta I played it on the easiest mode to breeze through it and it still managed to actually surprise me now and then?
The hardest mode of DmC compares to Bayonetta's easiest mode the EASIEST mode, but even then it doesn't because DmC is a damn mess and the character you play is hard to look and hear as you play. 
I'm not saying be good as Bayonetta, but at least try being 1/100th as good as it okay.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> DevilmayCasual
> 
> 
> just link it



I'll just link the wiki page.



Its a Korean MMORPG. And I know, MMORPGs sucks. 


BTW, the demo is just a waste of your hdd space. You should play it once and delete it right away. The controls are terrible, I'm not a fan of holding the shoulder buttons it just feels...wrong.

The graphics are not consistent because Donte is the only one looking good in the game especially in some of the cutscenes. Well, what do you expect the developer is vain as hell.

His dialogue and voice acting is below average too. His fuck yous lacks feeling and hatred. 

Tons of glitches and framerate hiccups and screen tearing too. 

Well I think most of you guys already said everything about how terrible the demo is so I'll just leave this as it is. 

The full version of the game should be $10 and thats being generous and fair.

edit: btw, dodging is useless in this game since Donte has pretty nice plot armor and tanking skills. I managed to tank 4 enemies all at once for 5secs and they still failed to kill me lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

How many times they hit you? once?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2012)

Multiple times lol. And it gets better when you're using devil trigger. 

They left me in the verge of death and Donte got bored too so I killed them.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 21, 2012)

It's really fucked up when i read comments about "I was never into DMC but this new DMC got me interested".

DmC isn't as intense as DMC.
They choose 30 fps over 60 for sake of convenience and graphics.
The style meter does not go down as long as you don't get hit.

in DMC you get 60 fps (great gameplay experience).
And the style meter demands you use your actions wisely.
That is don't waste time walking to or jumping unecessarily in the air.
Because the clock is ticking and your ranking is going down for every sec your not doing anything.


I would have said "Ok, it's cool" if people who never liked DMC says "I like DmC cause of the story and graphics".
But some of these people who like DmC for story and graphics deny that and tries to defend the game by talking as if they know the gameplay of previous DMCs.

At end of day: visual stuff makes people want to try a game.
And hardcore games are often ignored.

Demon's Souls - sold pretty little.
Same for Dark Souls. 


And those games are one epic gameplay game. Especially Demon's Souls.
Dark Souls (a more known spiritual successor to Demon's Souls) sold ONLY 1.30m.
If you want to know what innovation within multiplayer rpg is - check out Demon's Souls videos of coop.

ONLY....
It's worthy of 3M if you ask me.


Where as games like Assassin's Creed that most people never pick up month after month when they finish it the very first month, sells like 5-10m.


Story and graphics ...what people prefer.
Even if the story is pretty fucked up. Reference to DmC's story.
If you want a good story, search "Legacy of Kain".

DmC = bullshit story because 1) it's taking ideas from DMC and gimmicking those ideas badly   2) It's taking ideas from They Live movie and V for Vendetta   3) It's really not that good story (pretty cliche).


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 21, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *REALLY?*



SMH SMH SMH.

This game should've been named Devil May Cry: Casual Edition.


----------



## Kurou (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Huntring (Nov 21, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *REALLY?*



This shouldn't be called a DMC anymore.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I'll just link the wiki page.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Korean MMORPG. And I know, MMORPGs sucks.



That site is down.
Nothing wrong with good MMORPG's
[YOUTUBE]ruMgqA4KPcQ[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]P6MQ8T9Lems[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

Appropriate at the moment.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That site is down.
> Nothing wrong with good MMORPG's
> [YOUTUBE]ruMgqA4KPcQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Too bad lol. Just check youtube for gameplay vids. 

Meh, I find MMORPGs to be sooooo boring.


----------



## Kurou (Nov 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That site is down.
> Nothing wrong with good MMORPG's
> [YOUTUBE]ruMgqA4KPcQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



lol I forgot all about that. My accounts been inactive for months 




Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Appropriate at the moment.





Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Kurou said:


> lol I forgot all about that. My accounts been inactive for months



Rightfully so they ban anyone other than japanese players now.
Plus the game is better when you actually have people you know and can actually manage to meet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

*"The lore the games were based on was always pretty interesting to me. Moreso than any game's individual narrative

I think that's something consistent across all of Kamiya's games. I'm a fan of Bayonetta, Okami and even Viewtiful Joe's stories in a similar capacity

All we know about DmC is that its world is based primarily around a trite social commentary.

White hair and Fuck Yous be damned, the plot and setting of DmC has sounded pretty fucking stupid since the first day they were explained to us "*
And that's why DmC is a step down in more than one way.
Don't see how anyone can call that a step up, we get enough political tripe in real life and you think we want a game about it? FUCK YOU!


----------



## Kurou (Nov 21, 2012)

The funny thing is he's just as terrible in PAS



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Rightfully so they ban anyone other than japanese players now.
> Plus the game is better when you actually have people you know and can actually manage to meet.



Oh I had people to play with. It just got boring to me. I used to sit on certain benches I knew were popular, so when I logged in later, I'd log in tea bagging someone 



And that actually sucks.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 21, 2012)

Good game (and I use the term "good" loosely, because it is not without its flaws) in its own right, just not a good DMC game.  I'll get it used someday.

Controls are fine, they'll just take some getting used to.  Son of Sparda mode does not lend itself kindly to this combat system, I might add.  

-The lack of a lock-on, and the presence of enemies that require being hit by either Angel or Demon mode, just spells frustration.  
-To top it off, enemies have armor, where you won't be able to interrupt their attacks without hitting them pretty hard.  This basically amounts to leaping all over the place, getting a couple of stray hits, and then lining up Tremor smash into combo.

Once you get more tools and a better feel for the game, I'm sure it's easier and more rewarding.  But at the same time, it'll probably be a pain nonetheless.

And why does Devil Trigger only last like two seconds?  You can barely kill one enemy in that time.  I'd take the regular DT buffs over a useless time stop any day of the week.  

If you're going to buy this game (And I do not recommend you do, because no one should support the westernization of Japanese IPs, especially Devil May Cry), then play it on the hardest available difficulty at all times.  That seems like the only way it'll really be fun.

The writing's not _too_ bad, but it's not up to the quality of what I'd expect from the same people who wrote Enslaved.  Dialogue during the boss fight is terrible though.  Like really bad.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2012)

I want a HOMELAND video game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHVxoTtVstM[/YOUTUBE]

The Legendary Dark Knight Sparda, back hands the demons and made the Demon World and Mundus his bitch. And kicked back in the human world, ruled like a king and revered like a god until his death. Got laid in the process.

DmC Sparda got captured like a bitch and looked like Voldo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Kurou said:


> The funny thing is he's just as terrible in PAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes and if they catch you they ban you from the upcoming NA release.
Well it's a free to play game honestly getting bored of it isn't really something I would get mad at ya for even though I like it since well. It's free.
I've never experienced a genuine MMORPG and Phantasy star 2 online looks to be the one I've been looking for.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 21, 2012)

Also, apparently Sparda is no longer "The Legendary Dark Knight", just a demon that got imprisoned by Mundus when he took over hell?  FUCK THAT.

Edit: Dammit ninja'ed. >.>


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

DmC has no Sparda.
 DmC Has Spordo.


----------



## Kurou (Nov 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> DmC Sparda got captured like a bitch and looked like Voldo.





So then how did he get laid?



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Oh yes and if they catch you they ban you from the upcoming NA release.
> Well it's a free to play game honestly getting bored of it isn't really something I would get mad at ya for even though I like it since well. It's free.
> I've never experienced a genuine MMORPG and Phantasy star 2 online looks to be the one I've been looking for.




Well I've been inactive for months so I doubt they'd realize it. Even if they did, There's always Tera


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

Kurou said:


> So then how did he get laid?



Shenanigans 

This struck me when I was thinking but, what the fuck does a demon whose name is not Sparda, Dante, and Vergil have any business acting or doing anything human related? When the series they shown to be forces of nature who try to take over the world under their own strength and not anything this half assed and roundabout.


----------



## Kurou (Nov 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Shenanigans
> 
> This struck me when I was thinking but, what the fuck does a demon whose name is not Sparda, Dante, and Vergil have any business acting or doing anything human related? When the series they shown to be forces of nature who try to take over the world under their own strength and not anything this half assed and roundabout.



To find out you'll actually have to PLAY THE GAME


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2012)

Mundus is Donte's real dad.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Moondus is actually a normal human only explanation.

"People expecting the story to not be shit awful have not played enough video games "

"Yet the lore is pretty much unchanged from classic Devil May Cry and seemingly goes a bit deeper (if only slightly) into that than the originals, so who cares right? "


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

Kurou said:


> To find out you'll actually have to PLAY THE GAME


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2012)

I mean if you look closely, Mundus and Donte resemble each other or should I say both of them share Tameem's face. 

Mundus is just the fat version with an even more shittier hair cut. But that runs in the family I guess just look at Donte and Vorgil lol


----------



## Huntring (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Most of the people saying DMC's story is just as bad as DmC don't know jack shit.
It's so hilarious.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2012)

I should change my display name to Tameem-a-ma-THOR.


----------



## Kurou (Nov 21, 2012)

A scary thought I know


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

More challenging than the Pretty Cure challenge.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

I forgot how pro Griffon's theme was

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBDd9itJvoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 22, 2012)

The framerate was shit, slowing down even in cutscenes.

The boss glitched so had to kill myself because I couldn't hurt it and the music completely stopped after that for the rest of the boss fight.

Most of Donte's lines was repeating exactly what the girl said to him again, and then when he said something it was never clever or funny, just vulgar.

The boss theme is probably the worst I've heard in video games.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2012)

I forgot how creepy Mallet Island gets when it's night.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2012)

DMC1 goes from having RE style vibes to Silent Hill levels of weird shit the minute night falls and evil increases.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Nov 22, 2012)

I remember Vanilla DMC3

On Normal

Cerberus

When I first started playing and only had the shotgun.

It was horrible, but fun...but horrible


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Gino (Nov 22, 2012)

Whoever one stared the thread is a straight Bitch.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2012)

I cant wait for Crapcom to troll all of us by announcing DMC5 is actually DmC2. The tears are going to be delicious. Some people might commit suicide too. lol


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 22, 2012)

DMC's plot was Shakespearean in comparison to TmC


----------



## slickcat (Nov 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]eTvMPZ3-NoQ[/YOUTUBE]

good,this game at its maximum


----------



## Gino (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 22, 2012)

This game at it's maximum is DMC at easy mode played from a *everything-already-opened* save file.


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2012)

this game is amazing <3


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2012)

OH SHIT I JUST FIGURED OUT WHAT THIS GAME REMINDS ME OFF

Jak 3: Light/Dark Jak
DmC: Demon/Angel Mode



Jeeeeesus Christ


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2012)

but maybe Donte will get an Angel Trigger to make up for his Devil Trigger sucking ass


----------



## Gino (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm trying really hard to find something positive about what I've seen and played thus far I simply........can't


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 22, 2012)

Donte will get a fuck you trigger. In it he's even cooler and edgier and fights enemies with his middle fingers.


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2012)

looks like DmC2 takes it over DMC5


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 22, 2012)

That's an ancient article, check the date 
Don't worry, until the sales are up Capcom has no plans.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 22, 2012)

slickcat said:


> [YOUTUBE]eTvMPZ3-NoQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> good,this game at its maximum



This really shows that, even with a good combo player, the combat speed just can't compare to the previous DMC games.

Especially the air comboing.


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2012)

lol you're right
i still dont have any hope for DMC5 though, probably just more disappointment


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHVxoTtVstM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The Legendary Dark Knight Sparda, back hands the demons and made the Demon World and Mundus his bitch. And kicked back in the human world, ruled like a king and revered like a god until his death. Got laid in the process.
> 
> DmC Sparda got captured like a bitch and looked like Voldo.



My god, what has NT done to you?

Good night, sweet Prince.

NT has now made you a gimp


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh mah Gawd 

Tameem inserted himself yet again as Sparda


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2012)

Also why the fuck would Donte even give a shit about humans, if he's a demon and a angel? What, some humans gave him candy and now he's defender of the world?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Oh mah Gawd
> 
> Tameem inserted himself yet again as Sparda



Hint Hint: Sparda is going to be Mundus. Queue amazing tweest.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2012)

Now I see what's the problem, DmC was never an action game with complex gameplay, it was actually a fetch quest all along. Sorry for that mix up, Ninja Theory.


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2012)

never put that together


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 22, 2012)

Why is "m" lowercase in the abbreviation yet capital in the full title right below.
This is so hipster it fucking pisses me off. If it was called just DmC I wouldn't care as much. And it's not like anyone even abides by their HIP interpretation, it's spelled DMC: Devil May Cry almost everywhere anyway.


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2012)

i think they explained it in an interview or some shit
whatever


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 22, 2012)

They did? So what was it then?
I'm sure a deep thought went into this.


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2012)

it was a metaphor for god


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 22, 2012)

Smh 
Last time I checked god liked when his name was spelled with capital letters. In fact there's actually a letter "L" BIGGER than a regular capital to specifically write the word LORD.


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2012)

too deep for you bro
dont even try to understand their Shakespearean rhetoric


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 22, 2012)

Indeed.
Maybe one day I will be educated enough.

A man can dream. A man can dream.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 22, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Now I see what's the problem, DmC was never an action game with complex gameplay, it was actually a fetch quest all along. Sorry for that mix up, Ninja Theory.



this screenshot is confirmed on both xbox 360 and ps3

Someone who has played mario or searches for everything can triple S rank this game on any difficulty


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 22, 2012)

So I was looking at the neogaf thread found spoilers of the plot 

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Dante gains his white hair after he absorbs the soul of his brother.



*Spoiler*: __ 



"Sparda comes back, only to die 10 minutes later. He helps weaken the walls of Mundus family fortress so Donte can get in, but he gets raped by guardian demons. Pretty useless character, I don't know why they had to do something with him if it was only for ten minutes".


"Also, there's no character arc, nothing is learned, there are no morals to the story, Mundus or whatever the fuck, has children and Donte kills their mother and make them watch, then slaughter them, then slowly murder Mundus and feeds him his children. And they don't even touch upon how fucked up it is."


"It isn't a reboot, it's a prequel branching off into a divergent universe that involves time traveleing demon-angels from the future that want to save the universe by creating paradoxes and destroying timelines with their time machine that runs on the tears of children. It ends suggesting that Capcom will have Donte and Dante fight side by side agains't Time-Demon-Angels who eat Baby's Tears. This sounds like I'm making it up as I go along, it really does. But you have my word that this happens, I swear to all the deities that have ever been, that this is what happened. I wish I'm lying, but it's the truth. I'm Not Fucking Joking"


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2012)

what. the actual. fuck?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 22, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> So I was looking at the neogaf thread found spoilers of the plot
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


This game just went internet fan-fiction level.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 22, 2012)

Is that actually even partially true?

Donte goes from asshole no one likes to sickfuck that ruins the idea of Devil May Cry

If that is true
We will never get a real DMC5 because of how jaded things will be.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh god, if the real Dante ever meets this emo Dante i hope the real Dante punches this imbecile to death.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 22, 2012)

I hope they never ever meet.
I don't even want Dante to acknowledge he had a hard childhood. 

As of now i don't want to learn anything about Dante's past.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 22, 2012)

UMVC3 Dante: "I'm not growing old, my hair has always been white."

Oh Capcom. Trolling Ninja Theory


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 22, 2012)

Donte = murican Godzilla.

In DMC5 I want this:


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 22, 2012)

Actually no, what am I saying, I don't want that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in DMC5 even as a first level mini-boss. This game should never be acknowledged even as a filler. It's non-existent.

DmC? What's that?


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2012)

DMC5 should sequel DMC2


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 22, 2012)

Demon Dodge is overpowered
[YOUTUBE]7WvXYnDdnR4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 22, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I cant wait for Crapcom to troll all of us by announcing DMC5 is actually DmC2. The tears are going to be delicious. Some people might commit suicide too. lol


They already have:


Nowhere in that article have they mentioned DMC as in DMC and not DMC as in either DmC or DMC.

But DMC Devil May Cry as which is what the reboot is called: DmC Devil May Cry. And they also have said because they have outsourced "DMC" (as in DmC Ninja theory), they might take 5 years to create a sequal to it.

So that's pretty much confirms a sequal to the reboot if it succeeds.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 22, 2012)

Errr... What? How is them not mentioning DMC and not DMC as in either DmC or DMC is a confirmation that DmC will have a sequel? Guess what, it also means that DMC that they mentioned is not DmC as well.
I swear, this guy...................

That article is *FROM MAY* for fuck's sake. Back then they had no idea what so ever how this game will perform or be received. They had 5 mils expectations.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 22, 2012)

They released a reboot Vergil DLC.
And i heard rumours of Hideki Kamiya leaving Capcon on a bad note.
If it's true i suppose Capcom is bitter over that and is fucking up the character he created as pay back + reboot the story.

All i know is that they mentioned DMC Devil May Cry and that they MAY not be able to make a sequal to DMC Devil May Cry because it will be outsourced.

What "DMC" game has been outsourced?
A reboot game called DmC.
To who? Ninja theory.

Exactly.




Also noone should hope for DMC 5. Because DMC story is pretty much dead.
Capcom fucked it over the course of 3 games.
And i certainly don't expect them to "fix it".

+ if i want gameplay  i go play DMC 3 or 4 
If you want fresh gameplay > Bayonetta 2.


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hmm...Let's see what's new on this-



Death Certificate said:


> So I was looking at the neogaf thread found spoilers of the plot
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Death Certificate said:


> Demon Dodge is overpowered
> [YOUTUBE]7WvXYnDdnR4[/YOUTUBE]





Comic Book Guy said:


> *REALLY?*


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh shit, IGN updated their description 



> Devil May Cry brand new tears -- DmC reinvents Capcom's classic action franchise to explore new frontiers with the series. The "Devil May Cry DNA" of stylish action, rewarding combat and a brash, smart-talking protagonist all remains; however, it has now injected with a dark and brutal gameplay that promises to redefine the franchise.
> 
> The Dante of DmC is a young man who has no respect for authority or society in general. Dante knows that he is not human, but also that he is not like the demons that have tormented him throughout his life. Caught between worlds, he feels like an outcast. He is now discovering and coming to terms with what it means to be the child of a demon and an angel. This split personality has a real impact on gameplay with Dante being able to call upon angel and demon abilities at will, transforming his Rebellion sword on the fly to dramatically affect both combat and movement.



I don't remember a single case where press tried SO HARD to make the game sound good. It explores new frontiers and has amazing revolutionary combat, gameplay is brutal and protagonist is deep and mature. It also makes you sandwiches while doing a blowjob and printing money.


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2012)

where did those spoilers come from btw? no one but an inside leaker could know the storyline.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 22, 2012)

Prolly a game tester. They leak most of the info in games.


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2012)

well i hope they're real in any case just to put the final nail in the "DmC has an atrocious plot" coffin

Donte absorbing Vergin's soul? Dafuq?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7ccc3z-yW-U[/YOUTUBE]
Donte is fodder.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Devil May Cry brand new tears -- DmC reinvents Capcom's classic action franchise to explore new frontiers with the series. The "Devil May Cry DNA" of stylish action, rewarding combat and a brash, smart-talking protagonist all remains; however, it has now injected with a dark and brutal gameplay that promises to redefine the franchise.



Oh fuck! Now I totally lost repect for IGN. I wonder how much Crapcom paid IGN to painfully post this atrocious misinformation just to scam sheeppeople?

I wonder if people would stop raging if Crapcom announces DMC5DmC2, but with another abbreviation: DMc?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 22, 2012)

IGN is the nr 1 site that's advertising DmC. I bet they have been paid.
Seriously.

DmC hasn't redefined DMC gameplay. It hasn't even preserved it...


----------



## Vergil642 (Nov 22, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> So I was looking at the neogaf thread found spoilers of the plot
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Genuinely want this to be true. If it is then there can be no argument about how DmC is shit on literally every level.

And it'd be hilarious watching people trying to justify and defend this shit.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 22, 2012)

Children tears cause there's "cry" in the title.

Get it?

*GET IIIIIIIIIITTTT?*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> So I was looking at the neogaf thread found spoilers of the plot
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 22, 2012)

The demo was pretty good. Not as good as DMC or DMC3 but it's a very serviceable DMC game, light years beyond DMC2. 

The new weapons are fun. Ninja Theory is doing a pretty good job listening to fans, the latest demos are much better than the earlier ones.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 22, 2012)

What's so funny? The game has improved quite a bit since its first playable demo was released. The combat isn't as good as DMC1 or 3 but I feel like it's better than most of the genre aside from DMC1 and 3, Ninja Gaiden 1 and 2, and Bayonetta. Considering Ninja Theory's track record it's very impressive.
They even manage to fit in a lot of deeper combat mechanics.


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> So I was looking at the neogaf thread found spoilers of the plot
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





That's some pretty stupid stuff.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2012)

If Ninja Theory actually listened to the fans, they would've killed DmC ages ago. More than they're doing to Devil May Cry's image anyway.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 22, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


>


I know this is about SSS, but I'm more baffled that he died 3 times


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2012)

If there's one thing more shocking than that SSS Rank, is the fact that someone died. 3 times in fact.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2012)

Stop reading my mind


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm baffled at the shit style system.


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2012)

i like this game


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 22, 2012)

What the fuck is this shit


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2012)

you guys are just mad cuz you cant think forward


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> What's so funny? The game has improved quite a bit since its first playable demo was released. The combat isn't as good as DMC1 or 3 but I feel like it's better than most of the genre aside from DMC1 and 3, Ninja Gaiden 1 and 2, and Bayonetta.



So you just named most of the genre.



> Considering Ninja Theory's track record it's very impressive.



On their _*THIRD*_ game?



> They even manage to fit in a lot of deeper combat mechanics.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 22, 2012)

^ he doesnt know what the fuck he is talking about....

And lool at this game being Deep . My left nut is more deep than this.

Its funny how the people that supports this game doesnt know what the fuck they are talking about


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 22, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> So I was looking at the neogaf thread found spoilers of the plot
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




I don't even know where to start.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2012)

Deep lets you do shit like this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T_RdUPNg6k[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1RHxRkuFVc&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2012)

I think people are confusing cinematic as deep. Because that's what this game is gearing towards. The attacks are cinematic. But the "deepness" is diluted because of how this game is handled. The Stances being have to be held is retarded. DMC4 had Style changes on the fly. Why couldn't that be done? Plus weapon switching.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 22, 2012)

watching those vids makes me realize that Dante/vergil/Nero are perfect for Fighting games


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2012)

The only one not in a fighting game is Nero. Dante and Vergil are busy hanging with Ryu, Zero, Deadpool, and Wesker. And Dante is currently hanging out with Sanger FUCKING Zonvolt, the Sword that Cleaves Evil.


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2012)

Man, fuck. Zero.

That angsty Sue


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2012)

Anyone remember this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-_vGzBDCSg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 22, 2012)

what mission was that from?
Secret ingredient


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh...wow...fucking wow.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 22, 2012)

what the fuck


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 22, 2012)

SSS and it took no effort? 

lool at people saying this game is good.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Not Sure (Nov 22, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> So I was looking at the neogaf thread found spoilers of the plot
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2012)

I posted the video for that didn't I?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 22, 2012)

I facepalmed my computer screen.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]I3JvXUdp_iE[/YOUTUBE]
Got another one for ya guys.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 22, 2012)

this game keeps on getting more hilarious with every moment


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2012)

- courtesy of Roman


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2012)

11:06 onward


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 22, 2012)

I would think it twice before buying this shit


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2012)

oh dear 

Tameem mad as fuck 

I HOPE THIS GOES VIRAL SO CAPCOM GETS THE MESSAGE AND STARTS PREPPING DMC5 EARLY


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2012)

WE SALUTE YOU LEGENDARY GAME-TESTER


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2012)

That game tester is probably the bravest man on the face of the Earth. No lie.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 22, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> - courtesy of Roman





Should be obvious since Vergil is clearly not a dinosaur in Vergil's Downfall, which takes place after the main game.


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2012)

now im sad 

fuck that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2012)

In all honesty I wouldn't be surprised if it was true. Knowing this game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2012)

And I'd half believe that mod. Considering

>Capcom forum
>Mod
>DmC

Yeah...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 22, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> In all honesty I wouldn't be surprised if it was true. Knowing this game.



Oh I'm expecting some Enslaved-like BS twist near the end too but let's propagate crap like this. Always take 4-chan with a grain of salt. Just because one guy got it right doesn't mean they all will.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> And I'd half believe that mod. Considering
> 
> >Capcom forum
> >Mod
> ...



Then look at the DLC they've announced. Vergil's Downfall most likely takes place after the game, when Vergil is trapped in the demon world. Does anything about that indicate Vergil turns into a fucking dinosaur?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2012)

I haven't played Enslaved so what was that twist?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 22, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> In all honesty I wouldn't be surprised if it was true. Knowing this game.



this 

honestly, DmC would still be hilarious for all the wrong reasons no matter what


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Oh I'm expecting some Enslaved-like BS twist near the end too but let's propagate crap like this. Always take 4-chan with a grain of salt. Just because one guy got it right doesn't mean they all will.
> 
> 
> 
> Then look at the DLC they've announced. Vergil's Downfall most likely takes place after the game, when Vergil is trapped in the demon world. Does anything about that indicate Vergil turns into a fucking dinosaur?



He turns into one then turns back after you beat him.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 22, 2012)

Diego Brando?


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2012)

ok "T-Rex with Vergin's head" was kind of suspect


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 22, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Diego Brando?



damn it, stop trying to make this more awesome than it actually is


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 22, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I haven't played Enslaved so what was that twist?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Throughout the game you think you're fighting to free human slaves from horrible robot tyranny. Andy Serkis (no really, it's Andy Serkis) then shows up and reveals he's the mastermind and is rescuing the humans to safely hook them up to "The Matrix" so they can experience life before the apocalypse. Then one of the heroes kills him, forcing the slaves to live in the real post-apocalyptic world again


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout the game you think you're fighting to free human slaves from horrible robot tyranny. Andy Serkis (no really, it's Andy Serkis) then shows up and reveals he's the mastermind and is rescuing the humans to safely hook them up to "The Matrix" so they can experience life before the apocalypse. Then one of the heroes kills him, forcing the slaves to live in the real post-apocalyptic world again



Remind me again why Ninja Theory is hailed for their story?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2012)

Just finished the Mundus fight. 

*"I should've been the one to fill your dark soul with LIIIIIGGGGGHHHHHTTTTTT!!!!"*

Heh, still cheesy. Not exactly a bad thing. I mean I like Megaman X4.


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2012)

> Throughout the game you think you're fighting to free human slaves from horrible robot tyranny.



sounds pretty original


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2012)

Trish being all smiles being Dante's sidekick.

D'aaawwww


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2012)

So yeah, beaten DMC1 after all this time. Still thoroughly enjoyed it. Doesn't really need all this bullshit. It was fine the way it was.


----------



## God (Nov 23, 2012)

seriously though, DMC5 = DMC2 sequel


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 23, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So you just named most of the genre.


Those are the five best games in the genre. It's better than the God of War Series, Castlevania Lord of Shadows, the other Platinum action games, Dante's Inferno, Ninja Gaiden 3, etc. It's not quite an A tier game like DMC 3 or Bayonetta but it plays much better than the ones I just mentioned, based on the demo. 



> On their _*THIRD*_ game?


Yes, the gameplay in Heavenly Sword and that Journey to the West game was ass. 




> You mean like how they fit in the Lock-On button?


Like the combo system found in the DMC series. The scoring system is fucked though and should be fixed so you don't gain so much style for doing the most basic of things. They did fix it though so it isn't possible to get an SSS by spamming the same move over and over though, so there's hope. 

I mean the Tameen guy is a big fan of the series, Devil May Cry was what he was trying to emulate with Heavenly Sword, so he at least knows what to look for.




Sol_Blackguy said:


> ^ he doesnt know what the fuck he is talking about....


Why do you say that? I've played, and beaten, every Devil May Cry game. I enjoy the character action genre quite a bit. I enjoy also games that are focused around combat mechanics like fighting games. 



> And lool at this game being Deep . My left nut is more deep than this.
> 
> Its funny how the people that supports this game doesnt know what the fuck they are talking about


I think many long time DMC players feel the same way about the combat in the game. The aesthetics can be off-putting to long time fans, but I enjoy the redesigns and new world.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZO_ORriq0bw[/YOUTUBE]
"Devil May Cry was what he was trying to emulate with Heavenly Sword"
HAAHAHAHHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2012)

That leak must be true lol. Look at dem Crapcom employees trying to deny it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTU[/YOUTUBE]
> "Devil May Cry was what he was trying to emulate with Heavenly Sword"
> HAAHAHAHHAHAHHAHA



It's what he said in many interviews before the games release. He obviously failed at it but he is a fan of the series.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> It's what he said in many interviews before the games release. He obviously failed at it but he is a fan of the series.



He failed so badly he tried to hit the dartboard and hit the wall opposite of it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He failed so badly he tried to hit the dartboard and hit the wall opposite of it.


Yes, as I said, the gameplay in Journey and Heavenly Sword was ass. DmC plays better than most of the character action genre. A huge leap in quality.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> Yes, as I said, the gameplay in Journey and Heavenly Sword was ass. DmC plays better than most of the character action genre. A huge leap in quality.



Except that's mainly capcom.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 23, 2012)

Cubey said:


> seriously though, DMC5 = DMC2 sequel



Ironically I'm playing DMC2 now and it sorta hits on how much DmC cut and pasted the environments.

I don't really like how Dante is sorta quiet in this one. In the novel on the other hand he's still the loveable smart ass we all know.

I kinda forgot how forgettable the weapons were in this game considering they were just mainly skins. Swordplay somewhat took a back seat. Though we get was the early versions of weapon swapping, Gunslinger and Trickster. If they fleshed out, so to speak, of the plot and kept Dante talking more, and better weapons, DMC2 would probably won't be as bad. Besides most bosses being forgettable and the soundtrack being meh. I don't really hate it, just find it meh. Considering I just got off of DMC1 which was perfect.

And also I complete forgot how overpowered Devil Trigger was in this game. I mean you can practically stay in that thing for like forever and just rape.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 23, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> It's what he said in many interviews before the games release. He obviously failed at it but he is a fan of the series.



He's so much of a fan that he disrespected the series that the game he's making is based off of.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Except that's mainly capcom.



Ninja Theory has been listening to the fans though and has tweaked the gameplay to make it better.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> He's so much of a fan that he disrespected the series that the game he's making is based off of.



I don't see much disrespect in the game. It's a good reboot. I would have preferred the game run on MT Framework so it could be faster but I believe the engine has never been translated to English so Capcom could license it to Western developers or let their outsourced developers use it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZY2Vqg9Hlvg[/YOUTUBE]


mystictrunks said:


> Ninja Theory has been listening to the fans though and has tweaked the gameplay to make it better.



They tweaked numbers they haven't fixed the combat at all.
Going by NT's track record on Combat and Capcom's track record with DMC you get this.
Guess who does the better work on combat, guess who did the most, and guess why it's subpar.
Don't defend them because they don't deserve it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 23, 2012)

So for this entire year I was making shit up in my head when Tameem ragged on Dante's wardrobe, finding Bayonetta "Japanesey" as an actual excuse, hyping this game up to the Heavens. And disrespect the series and it's fans and not really giving a shit? You deluded son?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 23, 2012)

And no amount of unprofessionality is worth defending this guy and that game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So for this entire year I was making shit up in my head when Tameem ragged on Dante's wardrobe, finding Bayonetta "Japanesey" as an actual excuse, hyping this game up to the Heavens. And disrespect the series and it's fans and not really giving a shit? You deluded son?



He's very deluded, very very deluded.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 23, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> Ninja Theory has been listening to the fans though and has *tweaked the gameplay to make it better.*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see much disrespect in the game. It's a good reboot. I would have preferred the game run on MT Framework so it could be faster but I believe the engine has never been translated to English so Capcom could license it to Western developers or let their outsourced developers use it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]ZY2Vqg9Hlg[/YOUTUB



I've seen the video before.



> They tweaked numbers they haven't fixed the combat at all.
> Going by NT's track record on Combat and Capcom's track record with DMC you get this.
> Guess who does the better work on combat, guess who did the most, and guess why it's subpar.
> Don't defend them because they don't deserve it.



The combat has improved though. Capcom, when they're at their best, blows NT out of the water as far as combat goes but DmC has better combat than most of the genre so I think Ninja Theory is doing a good job.


If you read a previous post you would notice that I said the style gain needs to be fixed.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So for this entire year I was making shit up in my head when Tameem ragged on Dante's wardrobe, finding Bayonetta "Japanesey" as an actual excuse, hyping this game up to the Heavens. And disrespect the series and it's fans and not really giving a shit? You deluded son?



I believed the Bayonetta quote was about aesthetics and said the game did what it did very well. It's not an insult. Dante's wardrobe in DmC isn't much different than his regular wardrobe in the other games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> The combat has improved though. Capcom, when they're at their best, blows NT out of the water as far as combat goes but DmC has better combat than most of the genre so I think Ninja Theory is doing a good job.


NT hasn't done anything but ruin things.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> NT hasn't done anything but ruin things.



They've managed to make a good character action game. It's not as good as DMC or DMC based ont he demo but it's better than anything outside of Bayonetta and maybe Vanquish in the last four years.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 23, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> Those are the five best games in the genre. It's better than the* God of War Series, Castlevania Lord of Shadows, the other Platinum action games, *Dante's Inferno, Ninja Gaiden 3, etc. It's not quite an A tier game like DMC 3 or Bayonetta but it plays much better than the ones I just mentioned, based on the demo.



Now that I just read this 





> Like the combo system found in the DMC series. The scoring system is fucked though and should be fixed so you don't gain so much style for doing the most basic of things. *They did fix it though so it isn't possible to get an SSS by spamming the same move over and over though, so there's hope.
> *






They didn't fix shit. It's a fucking joke.



> I mean the Tameen guy is a big fan of the series, Devil May Cry was what he was trying to emulate with Heavenly Sword, so he at least knows what to look for.



Nope



> Why do you say that? I've played, and beaten, every Devil May Cry game. I enjoy the character action genre quite a bit. I enjoy also games that are focused around combat mechanics like fighting games.
> 
> 
> I think many long time DMC players feel the same way about the combat in the game. The aesthetics can be off-putting to long time fans, but I enjoy the redesigns and new world.



So a massive nerf to the core gameplay, a developer who'd clearly disrespectful and retarded and have poor taste in characters (like what they were gonna originally do with Monkey, and they find that character type as considered badass) is A OK?

You serious?


----------



## God (Nov 23, 2012)

cant wait to buy this


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He's very deluded, very very deluded.



I've never witnessed in my years of gaming, people willing to defend such heresy.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 23, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Now that I just read this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gifs aren't working for me, I'm on Chrome.



> Nope


He's said he was since before the release of Heavenly Sword. 




> So a massive nerf to the core gameplay, a developer who'd clearly disrespectful and retarded and have poor taste in characters (like what they were gonna originally do with Monkey, and they find that character type as considered badass) is A OK?
> 
> You serious?



I think a big nerf to the gameplay comes from switching engines which is Capcom's fault for not providing their outsource developers with a way to use MT Framework. I think Ninja Theory's characters have been the best part of their games and I like the redesigns to Dante and especially Vergil.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> They've managed to make a *good character* action game. It's not as good as DMC or DMC based ont he demo but it's better than anything outside of Bayonetta and maybe Vanquish in the last four years.



It's anything but "good Character"
And really better than anything outside of Bayonetta and Vanquish outside of the last 4 years?


----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> What else has their been? God of War 3, Ninja Gaiden 3, Dante's Inferno, Dark Rising, X-Blades and Castlevania: Lords of Shadow?
> 
> I guess there's Darksiders but the combat in the game isn't the main focus and is more like Okami or Zelda.




Castlevania Lords of Shadow and Darksiders II>This poor mans Van Hellsing (another game that tried to copy the DMC style)


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 23, 2012)

Gino said:


> Castlevania Lords of Shadow and Darksiders II>This poor mans Van Hellsing (another game that tried to copy the DMC style)



I didn't like Castlevania:LoS very much, I may just be a butthurt Metroidvania fan though, and I don't feel Darksiders II's combat is as good as DmC's.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 23, 2012)

I rather play Van Hellsing than this game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I rather play Van Hellsing than this game.



Better story and more personality.


----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> I didn't like Castlevania:LoS very much, I may just be a butthurt Metroidvania fan though, and I don't feel Darksiders II's combat is as good as DmC's.



To be fair I played Darksiders II on PC at 60fps which gave the combat a fluid feel.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 23, 2012)

Gino said:


> To be fair I played Darksiders II on PC at 60fps which game combat a fluid feel.



On consoles it was better than Darksider's 1 but not by much. But, I played it more like a Zelda and don't get into the combat as much.

 How do you think DmC will be on PC?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> On consoles it was better than Darksider's 1 but not by much. But, I played it more like a Zelda and don't get into the combat as much.
> 
> How do you think DmC will be on PC?



Bout the same since it's already supposed to feel like a 60 fps game


----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> On consoles it was better than Darksider's 1 but not by much. But, I played it more like a Zelda and don't get into the combat as much.
> 
> How do you think DmC will be on PC?



It'll definably improve the combat due to double the frames but other than not much improvement tbh and I won't be buying so I can't say for sure.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Bout the same since it's already supposed to feel like a 60 fps game


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Bout the same since it's already supposed to feel like a 60 fps game



That's PR nonsense. The game feels like a 30FPS game, a very stable one though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> That's PR nonsense. The game feels like a 30FPS game, a very stable one though.



Feels more like a 15-20 fps game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Feels more like a 15-20 fps game.



That's as fast as the speed when I tried to emulate SMT: Nocturne. Guess how that turned out?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That's as fast as the speed when I tried to emulate SMT: Nocturne. Guess how that turned out?


And SMT Nocturne looks faster 
That's the most anime looking Dante I have ever seen in your sig there.
More anime than anime Dante.
What style is that?


----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That's as fast as the speed when I tried to emulate SMT: Nocturne. Guess how that turned out?




I know that feel.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Feels more like a 15-20 fps game.



Not at all, to me, although I've only played the 360's current demo and some PS3 demos from earlier this year.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]L5-TaFKWNJw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]L5-TaFKWNJw[/YOUTUBE]



Dante's look got changed though and the gameplay is much better than Enslaved's and Heavenly Sword's. Great reboots have huge tonal shifts, look at Batman and Bond's newest reboots.


----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]OP9i3jenls0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> What else has their been? God of War 3, Ninja Gaiden 3, Dante's Inferno, Dark Rising, X-Blades and Castlevania: Lords of Shadow?
> 
> I guess there's Darksiders but the combat in the game isn't the main focus and is more like Okami or Zelda.



I would take this post seriously if Ninja Gayden 3 and Donte's Inferno werent in that list and the other two games which I know nothing about.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

Gino said:


> [YOUTUBE]OP9i3jenls0[/YOUTUBE]



That poor voice actor eh doesn't know what he got himself into did he?
They are making a big deal of good demons? *sigh*
Oh god that shot of the black dude 
Not as bad as the first 2.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2012)

Kid plays DmC Demo, dad breaks down and cry.


----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vnMmzREn7bQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks like we got another troll. This game just attracts them like hell.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2012)

Kill dem sir.


----------



## Vergil642 (Nov 23, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Ironically I'm playing DMC2 now and it sorta hits on how much DmC cut and pasted the environments.
> 
> I don't really like how Dante is sorta quiet in this one. In the novel on the other hand he's still the loveable smart ass we all know.
> 
> ...



They actually did that. It's called DMC3

The reason DMC2 is likely better than DmC though is simple. The gameplay looks about the same level of broken and generally mediocre, but the story of DMC2 was bland instead of potentially offensive. It's music was better and DmC seems to be ripping off a number of DMC2's environments (seriously, why would you do this?). DMC2 also gave us the prototypes of the styles, retroactively making it more awesome. DmC ignores all that good shit and forces it's own terrible shit on us.

Gonna go back to DMC2 and replay it before DmC, just to get a better comparison between the two.



Gino said:


> [YOUTUBE]OP9i3jenls0[/YOUTUBE]



Black dude confirmed for telling Dante to "kill the child".

Likelihood of that story spoiler involving Dante murdering Mundus' kids increasing


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 23, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Likelihood of that story spoiler involving Dante murdering Mundus' kids increasing



We already knew before the 4-chan "leak" that he'll fight Mundus' spawn. It's in the achievements list that's been released.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Nov 23, 2012)

Dunno what this ruckus is all about, but I've played the demo, and from what i can tell

Day one. Fuck, it, I'm paying it right now.

This makes DMC4 look like a 2006 game.


----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2012)

Cave Jansen said:


> Dunno what this ruckus is all about, but I've played the demo, and from what i can tell
> 
> Day one. Fuck, it, I'm paying it right now.
> 
> This makes DMC4 look like a 2006 game.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 23, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> So I was looking at the neogaf thread found spoilers of the plot
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sweet mother of GodSparda, this is an even bigger abomination than I  thought. Tameem thinks this is cool?No, he thinks this is even close to being a decent game?Please let this be false.

Tell people not to buy this shit, if it was'nt more obvious before it is now.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 23, 2012)

Tameen is just a emo punk hipster ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or whatever guys that dress like him are called that believes that his urban tribe subculture or whatever is what is cool and edgy this days, failing to see that they are just a minority that everybody hates.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cave Jansen (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, i didn't like the Castlevania reboot either, but after playing LoS, i still didn't like it.
This case will be different from what i could experience in the demo. imo


And you will see, this is tons better than what Capcom could ever hope to develop in-house.
A lot better than RE6 and Megaman Legends.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 23, 2012)

Cave Jansen said:


> Dunno what this ruckus is all about, but I've played the demo, and from what i can tell
> 
> Day one. Fuck, it, I'm paying it right now.
> *
> This makes DMC4 look like a 2006 game.*



Now I know you're bullshitting.



> A lot better than RE6 and Megaman Legends.



^ (use bro) speak.


----------



## God (Nov 23, 2012)

Even DMC3 had better graphics than DmC


----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2012)

Cave Jansen said:


> Well, i didn't like the Castlevania reboot either, but after playing LoS, i still didn't like it.
> This case will be different from what i could experience in the demo. imo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 23, 2012)

Almost want to neg the troll.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 23, 2012)

Cave Jansen said:


> *this is tons better than what Capcom could ever hope to develop in-house.
> A lot better than RE6 and Megaman Legends*.





Not in a fucking thousand years


----------



## Cave Jansen (Nov 23, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Now I know you're bullshitting.




Surelly not. The art is better and characters look like humans, rather than plastic dolls.

It seems like we have a better handle on the camera too. (At least we can freely rotate it rather than have it locked). That's a plus in my book.


[/quote]
^ (use bro) speak.[/QUOTE]

This game was bound to share the same destiny of RE6 and MML if Capcom decided to leave it in-house.

Be glad that at least something is comming from somewhere.


----------



## Vergil642 (Nov 23, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> We already knew before the 4-chan "leak" that he'll fight Mundus' spawn. It's in the achievements list that's been released.



Defeating Mundus' spawn is somewhat ambiguous though. It could be some weird creation of his.

The spoiler we were given features Donte killing their mother in front of them, then killing them, then force-feeding their corpses to their father. That's so fucked up I find it hard to believe it's a serious thing they'll do.

Even if I want them to do it, because it'll make the game that much shittier.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Nov 23, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Not in a fucking thousand years



I mean 3.

That one is


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 23, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Defeating Mundus' spawn is somewhat ambiguous though. It could be some weird creation of his.
> 
> The spoiler we were given features Donte killing their mother in front of them, then killing them, then force-feeding their corpses to their father. That's so fucked up I find it hard to believe it's a serious thing they'll do.
> 
> Even if I want them to do it, because it'll make the game that much shittier.



So you seriously believe Vergil's going to turn into a dinosaur? Or that they time travel using the tears of children?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 23, 2012)

Cave Jansen said:


> Surelly not. The art is better and characters look like humans, rather than plastic dolls.
> 
> It seems like we have a better handle on the camera too. (At least we can freely rotate it rather than have it locked). That's a plus in my book.
> 
> ...



I'm curious how you can claim that when a vid has been posted comparing DMC 4 combo system with NotDevilMayCry. No this is horrible bullshit, even Capcom for all the bad things they've done can't touch this. This has

-A self insert of the creator
-A horrible attempt at being dark and edgy
-Completely missing the point of Dante's character
-Demons time travelling powered with the tears of children which is lol for wrong reasons
-No 60 FPS
-Complete opposite of what the fans of the franchise want

This shows how sick minded Tameem is if he thinks this is cool or even close to decent. You want to see Donte feeding corpses of someone's family to them while cursing to be edgy and cool?



> Be glad that at least something is comming from somewhere



Garbage coming from the void of terrible that is the nether regions of Tameem is nothing to be glad about.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 23, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Almost want to neg the troll.



Seems like a try-too-hard to me. Which is funny, because that's exactly what I thought "Dante" to be.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow, this game was far better than I expected be it to.

My only gripe was having to hold R2 and L2 for different weapons, but other than that, I really liked it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2012)

The new troll's posts are quite weak but I like some of those he said. RE6 is trash lol


----------



## DedValve (Nov 23, 2012)

after playing this demo my mind has changed. Yall haters just need to accept that Dante's got a new hair color, no biggie, the gameplay is amazing, more simpler, just as action packed and fast paced and it really does feel like a 60 fps game. Guess haters gonna hate.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 23, 2012)

The game's so gewd, I want DmC 3 right away.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Nov 23, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I'm curious how you can claim that when a vid has been posted comparing DMC 4 combo system with NotDevilMayCry. No this is horrible bullshit, even Capcom for all the bad things they've done can't touch this. This has
> 
> -A self insert of the creator
> -A horrible attempt at being dark and edgy
> ...




My claims were made on the looks of both games. As far as i could tell, DMC is vastly superior to DMC4. 

I thought the gameplay was ok. It may lack in comparison to DMC4 or other game in the franchise, but it's not too bad. A non-fixed camera is always wellcome to a 3rd person action game. 

And i totally understand the complains from the point of view of a fan. But I'm not one, so i can only compare things from the raw experience i got from both DMC4 and this game.

I find this hate towards Tameem's dude to be entertaining though. I haven't pay much attention to it until now. Gotta check Gaf's post to see what's up.



> Garbage coming from the void of terrible that is the nether regions of Tameem is nothing to be glad about.



LOL


----------



## Cave Jansen (Nov 23, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> The new troll's posts are quite weak but I like some of those he said. RE6 is trash lol



Weak, as in if i wasn't trolling at all? 

Oh, i see some other people have enjoyed the demo. Well, at least I'm not alone.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 23, 2012)

Lets face it guys, this game really isn't that bad.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 23, 2012)

This game is the best game ever made. Who even said it was bad?

haters gonna hate.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 23, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> Dante's look got changed though and the gameplay is much better than Enslaved's and Heavenly Sword's. Great reboots have huge tonal shifts, look at Batman and Bond's newest reboots.


Are you implying that reboots bring greatness and non reboot games can't?
Because if you use the argument about Batman and Bond movies then your basically saying that reboots brings great stuff.

And note the very old ( i believe first Batmam movie) was severily outdated costume and graphic wise. So reboot did not bring better graphics or costumes.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Nov 23, 2012)

Gotta spread the love


----------



## Wicked (Nov 23, 2012)

All this complaining yet you gonna buy the game


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 23, 2012)

That's your argument?

Ever heard of... used


----------



## Wicked (Nov 23, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> That's your argument?
> 
> Ever heard of... used



Buying a used game is the same thing. Even if you are "renting" it it's still buying the game.

They made drastic changes to this game yes but not gonna stop me from playing a DMC game.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 23, 2012)

> Buying a used game is the same thing. Even if you are "renting" it it's still buying the game.


Err... What? 
No it's not. I'm paying the dude who bought it about half the price for used, and those money never coming to the developer


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 23, 2012)

I wont even buy it used. Thats how much i hate this shitty game.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 23, 2012)

Cave Jansen said:


> Well, i didn't like the Castlevania reboot either, but after playing LoS, i still didn't like it.
> This case will be different from what i could experience in the demo. imo
> 
> 
> ...




Didn't Hideki Kamiya created DMC 1 story, which is the story in any DMC game with much potential? 
Didn't he create Dante?
Didn't he also in collaboration with other Capcom members create DMC gameplay? That includes but are not limited to rebellion, Devil Trigger, EBony and Ivory, Helm breaker, Stinger.

Didn't Capcom improve and make DMC gameplay better with DMC 3?


And isn't Ninja theory's job to produce these *already established *gameplay on Unreal Engine? 

Didn't Ninja theory receive help from Capcom in form of supervision, teaching Capcom knowledge about gameplay, and also deploy 10 Capcom members to assist Ninja theory with gameplay of DmC?

Isn't Ninja theory PRODUCING a game that has been already designed? Similar to how a fashion designer designs a beautiful dress and producers mass produce this? Who created (created as in made it a reality, not actual production) the beautiful dress? The producer or the designer? Obviously Designer no?


Isn't it very easy to receive triple S in DmC? Where as in DMC it's a fucken bitch to maintain and get past a S ranking?


Doesn't DmC demo show us DmC has alot of bug?
Didn't DmC demos have bugs way before it was released to players on PSN and Xbox Live?

Hypothetically DmC's gameplay was as good as DMC gameplay, is that what innovation is? To be able to produce same thing like previous games but with a new skin? 




I hope someone can answer these questions for me.

*Spoiler*: __ 



sarcasm.





To person i am quoting:

*Spoiler*: __ 



ARE YOU FUCKING WITH ME? DmC is better than what Capcom would hope to develop in house? How so? DmC gameplay has been DESIGNED by Capcom and former Capcom members. Not by Ninja theory. ON TOP OF IT Ninja theory are receiving guidance and help to make the DmC gameplay - a gameplay taht was designed years ago  NOT BY NINJA THEORY.



Fuck....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't do this. You're demeaning all of us.

You're absolutely right about DmC though.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 23, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Don't do this. You're demeaning all of us.
> 
> You're absolutely right about DmC though.


I have not used the word demeaning nor have i heard it much. So in this context that you used the word to convey your message to me, what is it's meaning please?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 23, 2012)

You know, hypothetically speaking there's still enough time to erase any DMC references in this game and just release it as Demon Quest or some trash like that.
Because when you think about it, the only thing that connects it to DMCverse are just the names.
Wouldn't be the first time in history and it would probably actually sell.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 23, 2012)

DMC is dead. I rather not want Capcom to go back to it.

If i want to see a DMC game, it is created by Hideki Kamiya with Dante in it.

If that's not the case, then i rather not want one.

Capcom fucked DMC's story. So why would they make it better?

Bayonetta and Dante game = that would be great.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Nov 23, 2012)

@White Wolf

The graphics are defenitively Ninja Theory(c).

I didn't say much about the gameplay. I like it enough. :I

And... pff, you made me read all of that for nothing. Thanks.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Nov 23, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> You know, hypothetically speaking there's still enough time to erase any DMC references in this game and just release it as Demon Quest or some trash like that.
> Because when you think about it, the only thing that connects it to DMCverse are just the names.
> Wouldn't be the first time in history and it would probably actually sell.



True, i agree with this.

I shall neg you for being so rightful.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 23, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> I have not used the word demeaning nor have i heard it much. So in this context that you used the word to convey your message to me, what is it's meaning please?



You shamed all of us by using that reaction image.

Don't think too much of it since I was mostly kidding. Try to avoid le epic memes XD reaction image bullshit, though, it's hard enough to avoid it on the internet as it is.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 23, 2012)

Cave Jansen said:


> True, i agree with this.
> 
> I shall neg you for being so rightful.


You mean you shall nul me for being so rightful


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 23, 2012)

Cave Jansen said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> The graphics are defenitively Ninja Theory(c).
> 
> ...


Graphics isn't what makes a game - a game.
It's the gameplay.

Gameplay is the core of games.

Graphics is just extra stuff. Even a crap looking game will be played if the gameplay is very fun and engaging.

And if graphics is what makes a game - a game.
Then Avatar was a great game 


Deathbringerpt said:


> You shamed all of us by using that reaction image.
> 
> Don't think too much of it since I was mostly kidding. Try to avoid le epic memes XD reaction image bullshit, though, it's hard enough to avoid it on the internet as it is.



I very rarely use these kind of memes. But it's anice meme dude


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

Lots of trolling going on here I see.
Better than megaman legends? 
I mean I know it has it's flaws and it's fairly simple, but it's still better than this shit. 
ML3 would have blown DmC out of the water that's why they cancelled it they are killing the blue bomber to make room for Donte.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 23, 2012)

How many times does Donte say Fuck you?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> How many times does Donte say Fuck you?



Estimated?
At least 50-100 times.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 23, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Graphics isn't what makes a game - a game.
> It's the gameplay.
> 
> Gameplay is the core of games.
> ...



Although the graphics in DMC4 are better and it doesn't dip its framerate every time something is destroyed.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 23, 2012)

Played demo on Nephilim difficulty. Piece of cake. Bullshit was the launching though, Why do we have to get to specific distance to activate it?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Played demo on Nephilim difficulty. Piece of cake. Bullshit was the launching though, Why do we have to get to specific distance to activate it?



Because Donte sucks, I mean how you seen his guns and how they react to bosses. Bounces off.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 23, 2012)

This looks good tbh:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTvMPZ3-NoQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

3:54 - when the walls close in.

Great improvement since last time where the walls were slowly moving or didnt move at all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

except you know DMC 3 is main timeline.
So no you're wrong.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 23, 2012)

Gah, so many trolls. Troll 2: troll harder.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 23, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> I believe the real Vergil resides in DMC novels because Hideki Kamiya seems to be supporting it.
> 
> DMC 3 Vergil is an alternative version of Vergil similar to how DmC Dante is a version of Dante.
> 
> ...



But DMC3 is Canon and the novel aren't. The creator supporting something doesn't mean it's canon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> This looks good tbh:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTvMPZ3-NoQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 3:54 - when the walls close in.
> ...


Donte versus two
[YOUTUBE]sGgdOfr7mwE[/YOUTUBE]
= dead donte


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> except you know DMC 3 is main timeline.
> So no you're wrong.


It depends. 

Let's say Hideki Kamiya created Vergil. (i don't know if he has, probably).
Let's also say that before Hideki Kamiya left Capcom he had the back story of Vergil ready. As in his story.

But because he left Capcom he missed the chance to fullfill the story.
Instead of Hideki Kamiya's story of Vergil (the man who created Vergil) being released in the game, Capcom's ALTERNATIVE story and Vergil was.

Who's the real Vergil? And what story is the real story of Vergil?
The alternative Vergil and his alternative story created by a corporate that owns the rights to the game.

Or...Hideki Kamiya's Vergil and his story?


I would say if Hideki Kamiya created Vergil then his Vergil is the real one. Because he is the creator. 

However, if Hideki Kamiya had not put thoughts into Vergil's story and Capcom made a story for their alternative before Hideki Kamiya's mind thought of one for real Vergil, then in a way Capcom's story of Vergil becomes LEGAL.

You can follow piece of papers telling you that "This is the offical Vergil", or you can follow the creator who made Vergil.


It's a philosphical question.


But Vergil from DMC 3 seems to resemblance DMC novel Vergil. So doesn't seem like their characters are so far from eachother. 


However, just because you accept a piece of paper that tells you "This is the real story", doesn't mean it's actually that.


If you created a story Unlosing Ranger along with a character. You as creator is the one i would seek out for more info. Andi would only accept your answers when you've put real thoughts into what i need. As in i wouldn't come to you for ideas of how a character is, i would come to you only when you've made the character (in your mind that is ).



mystictrunks said:


> But DMC3 is Canon and the novel aren't. The creator supporting something doesn't mean it's canon.


As i said to Unlosing Ranger, it depends on how you think. Do you accept pieces of paper or the creator's will?



@Capcom offical story
If Capcom's story is the "main" or "offical" story then tell me why DMC 2, 3 and 4 were mediocre, crap or nothing good?

DMC 2: Random story out of nowhere that was really weird and repeated the same old "Sparda had son and bla bla and u save the worlD".

DMC 3: coherent with DMC 1 but didn't add anything much more to the story. It was an ok alternative story (i don't deny it).

DMC 4 : Random story...really random.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 23, 2012)

Capcom dictates canon for DMC, DMC 3 is part of the game timeline, therefore that's the real Vergil. Even if Capcom planned on something else, what is in the game is the main one.

EDIT Alternate story?Based on who?Lady is shown in DMC 4 a canon game.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 23, 2012)

> If Capcom's story is the "main" or "offical" story then tell me why DMC 2, 3 and 4 were mediocre, crap or nothing good?



What the hell is this?Do you know the difference between canon and quality of something?This can't be a real argument and who plays these games for story?Canon has nothing to do with the quality of story or character.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 23, 2012)

You guys don't understand me. I didn't expect you to anyway.

As i said, if you accept what a corporate says, then you pretty much follow that.


----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2012)

I have always played the game for _*Gameplay*_ and _*Story*_ stop talking like it's something wrong with that you fucks.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 23, 2012)

There are no words. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ts00KdUYAqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 23, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> It depends.
> 
> Let's say Hideki Kamiya created Vergil. (i don't know if he has, probably).
> Let's also say that before Hideki Kamiya left Capcom he had the back story of Vergil ready. As in his story.
> ...


Pieces of paper if the IP is owned by someone else. There have always been tons of creator v. property owner disputes in fiction but at the end of the day the person who holds the rights to the character decides what's canon and not the creator. 

An example; if Disney decides that yoda is officially an ancestor of Mickey Mouse it's canon, no matter what George Lucas says because they own the characters and decide what the story is.

Edit: I liked the story in DMC 3 and 4 quite a bit.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Nov 23, 2012)

All I see is people making a big deal out of some changes in the game. You can't expect it to be another DMC1 or DMC3 clone, damn it. The franchise needed something new, and capcom tried to add this "something" with DMC4. The result wasn't that good IMO.
At first, being a fan of the series since the first game, I was kinda skeptical about the new Dante, but it got better after the first trailer. Gameplay doesn't look that bad. Graphics are awesome. The plot is more original than the random sequence of events that happened in some of the previous games *cough*DMC2*cough*. Only DMC3 and DMC1 were really tied since DMC3 is the prequel for DMC1. DMC4 introduced a character that was supposed to be the new main character, without explaining a damn thing about him and hinting stuff, making it look like there would be a sequel and then dropping everything and making something new, just like they did with DMC2.
The only good things about DMC4 were graphics and gameplay (the best in the series). 
But the characters, plot, atmosphere, and innovation of the first one and its prequel are still top notch. That's where 2 and 4 failed. DmC seems to be up there in plot, atmosphere, environments, graphics and innovation. The only really bad thing about it would be some characters. Too many "fuck you" in a single dialogue. And the new Mundus looks way too ordinary. But if Ninja Theory doesn't screw up, this one may end up being better than DMC4.




> then that's the real Vergil.



No, this is the real vergil:


----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2012)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> All I see is people making a big deal out of some changes in the game. You can't expect it to be another DMC1 or DMC3 clone, damn it. The franchise needed something new, and capcom tried to add this "something" with DMC4. The result wasn't that good IMO.
> At first, being a fan of the series since the first game, I was kinda skeptical about the new Dante, but it got better after the first trailer. Gameplay doesn't look that bad. Graphics are awesome. The plot is more original than the random sequence of events that happened in some of the previous games *cough*DMC2*cough*. Only DMC3 and DMC1 were really tied since DMC3 is the prequel for DMC1. DMC4 introduced a character that was supposed to be the new main character, without explaining a damn thing about him and hinting stuff, making it look like there would be a sequel and then dropping everything and making something new, just like they did with DMC2.
> The only good things about DMC4 were graphics and gameplay (the best in the series).
> But the characters, plot, atmosphere, and innovation of the first one and its prequel are still top notch. That's where 2 and 4 failed. DmC seems to be up there in plot, atmosphere, environments, graphics and innovation. The only really bad thing about it would be some characters. Too many "fuck you" in a single dialogue. And the new Mundus looks way too ordinary. But if Ninja Theory doesn't screw up, this one may end up being better than DMC4.
> ...



If that is all you see then that means you really haven't been paying attention and I guess you have never played a ninja theory game in your life.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Nov 23, 2012)

> If that is all you see then that means you really haven't been paying attention and I guess you have never played a ninja theory game in your life.



Opinions, man.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 23, 2012)

:rofl That glitch. Wonder what other fuck mups we can find?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

Facts man facts.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2012)

You haters should play demo while high or drunk and you will see the greatness and massive potential of Tameem's game.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 23, 2012)

I liked the story of DMC 1. Even though it was minimal.
But DMC has mostly been a gameplay game first and story second which is good because games that are often boring are ones that are story first and gameplay second.

But i can't take DMC 2 and 4's "story". DMC 3 is OK because it's a bit coherent with DMC 1. 

And creator's will vs license:
We will all be on different side of fence.

I am going with the creator.
If the creator of DMC was around the story wouldn't become so uncoherent as we see in DMC games after 1.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 23, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> You guys don't understand me. I didn't expect you to anyway.
> 
> As i said, if you accept what a corporate says, then you pretty much follow that.



It's not about what a corporate says, games always take precedence over other licensed material. The DMC novels were retconned by DMC3, it's as simple as that. There's also the fact that 3 also provided alot of exposure and backstory to the story of Sparda and what he did to save the earth. The writer of 3 and 4 took consideration of the story of the original game for the sake of consistency and frankly provided a much cooler, better character than Dante's brother in the novel.

You should accept that Kamiya hasn't been a part of the franchise since the first game and that shit came out 10 years ago. You gotta move on, bro.

And I gotta be honest, with the exception of some really awkward lines, the overall story of DMC 3 is probably one of the best for an  action game I've seen up there with the original God of War. 4 overcomplicated things with Nero's existence but it's a still competently told story. Plus Uncle Dante is fucking awesome.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Nov 23, 2012)

Kamiya doesn't even care about DMC anymore, as he said several times on twitter.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 23, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's not about what a corporate says, games always take precedence over other licensed material. The DMC novels were retconned by DMC3, it's as simple as that. There's also the fact that 3 also provided alot of exposure and backstory to the story of Sparda and what he did to save the earth. The writer of 3 and 4 only took considering the story of the original games and frankly provided a much cooler, better character than Dante's brother in the novel.
> 
> You should accept that Kamiya hasn't been a part of the franchise since the first game and that shit came out 10 years ago. You gotta move on, bro.


I've moved on. I am just explaining my view of it.
DMC 3 was first game i bought. And i bought it because of DMC 1.

Just because i disagree with you guys does not mean i can't accept it. That's two different things.



HeavyMetalThunder said:


> Kamiya doesn't even care about DMC anymore, as he said several times on twitter.


Not that Kamiya is the point of why i am talking about creator vs license. I am just using him to illustrate my point(s).

Anyhow if Kamiya cared so little about DMC, why did he create Bayonetta and put DMC references in iT?

There is even a picture from Bayonetta of a white haired guy in a pub.

The guy is upset.
It's common sense he is upset about it.

LINK TO REFERENCES:




This picture is from Bayonetta artbook. You see Dante?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 23, 2012)

Has anybody viewed the DmC Gamefaqs forum?  That place is littered with a lot of supporters of this game. It's actually somewhat normal to see posts of people arguing that this game is, or will be better than DMC4.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 23, 2012)

It's irrelevant how many people support this game and what ignorant shit they say about it, what's important is how many people will *not* buy this game.
And trust me, even half of those guys wouldn't buy it. They will say they did, and that it was good and haters gonna hate. Cause that makes them the opposition of majority. But in reality they will spend money on something that's actually worth it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2012)

Lets exchange gifts this coming Christmas guys. Who's game? :ho

Gift must be worth $60 minimum.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 23, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> It's irrelevant how many people support this game and what ignorant shit they say about it, what's important is how many people will *not* buy this game.
> And trust me, even half of those guys wouldn't buy it. They will say they did, and that it was good and haters gonna hate. Cause that makes them the opposition of majority. But in reality they will spend money on something that's actually worth it.



Not to mention the ones in support are the most vocal. Like, to the point they're trying to convince themselves it will be good in the event we will be proven correct (and we will). That and plus they'll have low taste to consider this being better than the previous games when in reality the story being presented and whatever that's being given is trash. Flat out. 

I mean if I wanted to see more adventures of Dante and co. I'll watch the anime. Otherwise DMC doesn't really need an overtly complex story like if I was playing a JRPG or something. While they could do something like Halo 4 and make it more narrative, it's not really completely needed.

And people saying this gameplay would blow previous DMC games out the water are deluded as all kinds of hell and their casualness are showing.

And for fucks sakes, the game has DUBSTEP. Whats next, Lil Wayne is gonna show up on my TV screen with his shitty grills?


----------



## Wicked (Nov 23, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> You haters should play demo while high or drunk and you will see the greatness and massive potential of Tameem's game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2012)

I want a Rebecca Black song to be the official theme of DmC.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 23, 2012)

The only reason one should play is out of sheer morbid curiosity. Not in actual support.

Also ran into this lil tid bit from someone I know



> BTW the leaker is the same guy that leaked Vergil having his own DLC missions.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2012)

Im so fucking high right now so high that I think I can finally fly....with Donte


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> Both are generic pretty boys. I believe the current Vergil is pretty close to the original concept art for the character from the earlier games.



Pretty boy what the fuck?

How is Vergil's face in any way pretty? If anything he has that noble, regal handsomeness that is similar to his father

Dante was made out to be the sloppy pretty boy and by the time he becomes Uncle Dante he doesn't look like that anymore.

Tameem's Vergil looks like he has down syndrome. That mocap looks worse than Enslaved and Heavenly Sword


----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Not to mention the ones in support are the most vocal. Like, to the point they're trying to convince themselves it will be good in the event we will be proven correct (and we will). That and plus they'll have low taste to consider this being better than the previous games when in reality the story being presented and whatever that's being given is trash. Flat out.
> 
> I mean if I wanted to see more adventures of Dante and co. I'll watch the anime. Otherwise DMC doesn't really need an overtly complex story like if I was playing a JRPG or something. While they could do something like Halo 4 and make it more narrative, it's not really completely needed.
> 
> ...


Snoop Dogg in Tekken= Anything is possible


TerminaTHOR said:


> I want a Rebecca Black song to be the official theme of DmC.


I co-sign this statement I'll day one pirate it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 23, 2012)

Donte and Vorgil look more cartoony than the ones who're supposed to look more ~ANIME~.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 23, 2012)

Gino said:


> *Snoop Dogg in Tekken*= Anything is possible



What the niggery is this?


----------



## God (Nov 23, 2012)

tbh though.. im still pretty pissed about the hair


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2012)

I believe I can soar... I seee me running through that open dooo-oooh-ooor!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2012)

Who cares about bloody place when Donte can fly?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2012)

Gino said:


>



He looks like a street children sniffing dem rugby.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 23, 2012)

The World said:


> Pretty boy what the fuck?
> 
> How is Vergil's face in any way pretty? If anything he has that noble, regal handsomeness that is similar to his father
> 
> ...




Vergil is a pretty typical white-haired Bishounen character, at least in 3.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 23, 2012)

Am i the only that feels bloody palace is much more fun than the usual story related places?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 23, 2012)

Gino said:


>



Its too Japanesey.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 23, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Am i the only that feels bloody palace is much more fun than the usual story related places?



It usually is. If you got the skill. Not that casuals would give two fucks since they're so enthralled with DmC being "Deep" despite this deepness being several years old.


----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2012)

He just has that FML look on his face. 

So many changes so little time.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 23, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Am i the only that feels bloody palace is much more fun than the usual story related places?



Yeah, they're a good challenge . They let you truly explore the combat engine.


----------



## God (Nov 23, 2012)

lol uh guess the only thing to do now is wait for numbers


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2012)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 12 (7 members and 5 guests)
> TerminaTHOR, Cubey, mystictrunks, Raidou Kuzunoha, Zeromatrious, Spartan1337



Guess who's a Crapcom/Ninja Theory employee among these? :ho


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 23, 2012)

I have hard time getting a SSS on Bloody palace, imagine if i fought enemies in a narrow place or bad spots in the story mode.

I've gotten SS. But maintaing a SS or S is very hard.
And either your owned with lots of monsters or to few of them to keep S going.

Example: the whole chess board bosses.

They hit me alot lol.
Not goot at dodging. I manage to get A, but then i get hit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 23, 2012)

DMC1's style ranking feels very specific since a repeat move will knock your ranking back down to D.

I managed to S Rank Phantom and Nightmare.

Though I A Ranked Mundus.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 23, 2012)

playing DMC 3 special edition on pc with keyboard 

EDIT:
Before i press F10 to take screenshot my rank goes from SS down to S.
Meh...

S rank just to show u guys.

*Spoiler*: __ 








S rank from DMC means way more than a S rank from DmC.

I wanted to record but it gets laggy with recording.


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> Yeah, they're a good challenge . They let you truly explore the combat engine.



Something that DmC lacks


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]k9wth1Wk3EM[/YOUTUBE]
Alarm hat again.


----------



## God (Nov 23, 2012)

he took the words right out of my mouth but it's too bad capcom is too gay to heed

btw, what did you guys mean with "DMC2 prototyped the styles"
never heard that before


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 23, 2012)

Cubey said:


> he took the words right out of my mouth but it's too bad capcom is too gay to heed
> 
> btw, what did you guys mean with "DMC2 prototyped the styles"
> never heard that before



I believe it introduced a lot of elements from later  games.Weapon changes for sure and a dodge button.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 23, 2012)

Cubey said:


> he took the words right out of my mouth but it's too bad capcom is too gay to heed
> 
> btw, what did you guys mean with "DMC2 prototyped the styles"
> never heard that before





mystictrunks said:


> I believe it introduced a lot of elements from later  games.Weapon changes for sure and a dodge button.



Like Twosome two-time (I think its called) and Rainstorm being introduced in DMC2 which are Gunslinger moves.

Dodging and wallrunning which is done in Trickster.


----------



## God (Nov 23, 2012)

ah i see  .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 23, 2012)

Like I said, if the story was done better and Dante talked more, plus increased the difficulty, DMC2 wouldn't be bad.


----------



## God (Nov 23, 2012)

they could always take another shot at it with DMC5, which I hope they do even though it'll never happen


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 23, 2012)

Guys the ranking system in DmC has been broken down
if u have single S or double S or lower in any category the score averages out

however if your trip S rank ANY
ANY criteria collection/style/time you auto SSS the level
regardless of items or deaths as well


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 23, 2012)

Since I spoke of the anime, just ordered the complete series on Blu-Ray. About $17.



> Guys the ranking system in DmC has been broken down
> if u have single S or double S or lower in any category the score averages out
> 
> however if your trip S rank ANY
> ...



Dante: It just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 24, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Guys the ranking system in DmC has been broken down
> if u have single S or double S or lower in any category the score averages out
> 
> however if your trip S rank ANY
> ...


----------



## Higawa (Nov 24, 2012)

I just played the first mission and I also kinda fell asleep while playing it ( Well I just got up and have shit going on but still)

If they give it another name it may be a decent game but I wouldnt buy it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 24, 2012)

*The Secret Ingredient dialogue with Dante instead of Donte:
*

[Dante walks in; eerie DMC background music playing]
Dante: So you must be the secret ingredient, huh?
Secret Ingredient: Whoooo are youuu?
D: I'm your prom date, baby. Shall we dance?
[Dante raises his guns stylishly and smiles, winking]
SI: WHO THE FUCK ARE YOUUUUUBLAUUGHRAUGH?!
[Secret Ingredient attempts to vomit on Dante, who slickly dodges, jumping on her head]
D: I'm Dante. But you can call me "honey" for tonight.
[Dante jumps off her head and back onto the platform in front of her]
SI: Dante? Son of Sparda? And Eva... THE WHOOOOORRRREEEEEEBLAUUGHBLAUUGH!
[Secret Ingredient vomits again, with Dante disappearing and appearing to her far left]
D: Whoa, slow down babe. You want me to tell you about my past? We haven't even danced yet!
[Background music becomes more agitated]
SI: You want to kill me? YOU CAN'T KILL ME! I'M TWELVE-HUNDRED YEARS OLD!
D: That's alright. I'm into older women.
SI: FUCK YOU!
D: Hey now, there's no need for that kind of language.
SI: FUCK YOUUUUUUUUUBLAUUGHREGHAUGHHHH!
[Secret Ingredient vomits again, with Dante only narrowly managing to dodge it this time; Dante looks visibly angered]
D: Watch it, you almost got my coat dirty! Oh, so you wanna play rough, huh?
[Dante draws his sword with one hand and points it at Secret Ingredient]
D: But be careful. I bite.
[Dante blows a kiss towards Secret Ingredient with his other hand; Badass DMC rock music starts playing as the fight starts]




Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Like I said, if the story was done better and Dante talked more, plus increased the difficulty, DMC2 wouldn't be bad.



The problem with DMC 2 wasn't the difficulty per se but more of a fundamental flaw in its combat system, terrible boss design and overall game design. It had good ideas that were transitioned amazingly to DMC3 like wall running and jumping but the combat system was basic button mashing, both melee and gunning. Especially gunning, my God.



WhiteWolf said:


> I have hard time getting a SSS on Bloody palace, imagine if i fought enemies in a narrow place or bad spots in the story mode.
> 
> I've gotten SS. But maintaing a SS or S is very hard.
> And either your owned with lots of monsters or to few of them to keep S going.
> ...



Quicksilver is your friend. If you time it just right, you can freeze time when the King Piece does the switcharoo thing and since that ability has a discernible cooldown you can hit him like a maniac. Go for Beowulf for maximum damage too.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 24, 2012)

Now that's Dante alright


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 24, 2012)

@Deathbringer

I like swordmaster style.Infact swords is what i often like in many games.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 24, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *The Secret Ingredient dialogue with Dante instead of Donte:
> *
> 
> [Dante walks in; eerie DMC background music playing]
> ...



Everyone give this man your rep.
All of them


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 24, 2012)

NT missed literally everything about Dante, and the most important part - him being a smooth playa, ladies man. Which makes sense since they most likely never played a single DMC game in their lives.

Instead they thought a butthurt ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who probably spends most of the time off camera serving gloryholes in the nearest junky nightclub would fit their Shakespearean story better.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 24, 2012)

This was one of the greatest uncle Dante moments in the game. 

Wished you'd notice me sooner. Now my coat's all charred.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 24, 2012)

So why is the Secret Ingredient called a Succubus? That seems wrong.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 24, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So why is the Secret Ingredient called a Succubus? That seems wrong.



That a ? *vomits*


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 24, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So why is the Secret Ingredient called a Succubus? That seems wrong.



why is the main character called dante?
why is the game called devil may cry?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 24, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That a ? *vomits*



They really don't make them how they used to eh?


----------



## God (Nov 24, 2012)

HOW THE FUCK IS THAT A SUCCUBUS


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 24, 2012)

Cubey said:


> HOW THE FUCK IS THAT A SUCCUBUS



How the fuck is this game called Devil may cry?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 24, 2012)

1 minute DMC 3 gameplay video by me coming up within next hour (connection is being a bitch).


----------



## Arishem (Nov 24, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So why is the Secret Ingredient called a Succubus? That seems wrong.


This game truly is the Twilight of gaming.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 24, 2012)

Arishem said:


> This game truly is the Twilight of gaming.



Tbh if you look past the bullshit love triangle of Twilight it's pretty ok. Acting is also bad but it's not that bad.


And at least Twilight is itself - a movie that's bad and is it's own movie.

DmC is like bullshit that's trying to say "Hey i am Dante but at same time i am not Dante" or "It's Devil May Cry but without Dante and other people !".

And they are failing badly as well with that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 24, 2012)

PlayStation all stars has two NT characters sad right?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 24, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> PlayStation all stars has two NT characters sad right?


It's actually biggest bullshit.
Dante - created by Hideki Kamiya.
Owned by Capcom.

And Capcom also owns that version of Dante as well made by NT.





Also here is my gameplay video:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow that recording you took is almost as slow as DmC.
I'm not even kidding that's about how fast DmC looks


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 24, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So why is the Secret Ingredient called a Succubus? That seems wrong.



She looks like one of the bug aliens from Starship Troopers who looked like she fell off of a building and hit every air conditioner on the way down.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 25, 2012)

So I played the demo and.... 

you know, I really tried. 

I tried to stand up for this game when everyone else was counting it out. But now I have to say that, even as someone who isn't a big DMC fan, this game just isn't anything special. Its slow and boring and weird. 

Still want to rent this when it comes out though. Have to see this train wreck through til' the end.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ukXIgYfqmdg[/YOUTUBE]
Look at them all LOOK AT THEM!


----------



## God (Nov 25, 2012)

Private video


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 25, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Private video



Well I'll describe it like 20 enemies Fighting Nero at once.
I watched it before it was private.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 25, 2012)

Arishem said:


> This game truly is the Twilight of gaming.


This is a very precise analogy.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 25, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> PlayStation all stars has two NT characters sad right?


More sad that in all the reviews of All-Stars nobody even made an acknowledgement that instead of beloved Dante you're playing as some emo dipshit. Presumably because they're all already payed to be pro TmC even at this stage.
Sad, sad world.





.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 25, 2012)

You're still trying to sound credible? That's so sweet.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 25, 2012)

Furious George said:


> So I played the demo and....
> 
> you know, I really tried.
> 
> ...



And if you consider the leaks true (considering it's supposedly the same person who revealed the Vergil DLC), it's gonna be a hilarious trainwreck.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Q2vz5CJU8DM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Nov 25, 2012)

^ like everyone's said 1000 times, game would make for a good, or fuck, even great, action game.. just a terrible DMC game


----------



## slickcat (Nov 25, 2012)

I dont need convincing about it. Let those who are just wasting energy repeating the same argument know about that. I ve decided on this game. Its not for me. but I ll stream a good combo video when the game is out. Let those who like or dislike it do WHAT THE FUCK THEY WANT TO DO!!!


----------



## God (Nov 25, 2012)

lol? no one's trying to convince you


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 25, 2012)

lol DmC supporters are saying because Brea (female pro DMC player) is playing DmC it means DmC is good.
When in the description of the video, she has written "I need D"M"C5...
http://twitpic.com/2p8sjc"

The link is to a pic of Hideki Kamiya.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 25, 2012)

Calling it the twilight of gaming is a bit overboard but hey if the story was good no one would be bitching but its terrible and filled with dumbass edginess for the sake of being edgy.
This game is the crossed of video games. If you get the reference I feel bad that you were subjected to such over the top nonsense.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 25, 2012)

why in one cutscene did thry show fuck you naked and getting dressed huh?! most of the majority don't like him, who besides the creator...nvm


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 25, 2012)

They will do anything to get their character liked.
Which is really cheap.


My second combo video:
Went from 1280xsomething resolution to 640x480. So no big lagg when recording. Wasn't aware of resolution before lol.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fncdu7zAGq8[/YOUTUBE]

I love rebellion so i use it quite alot. And it's a shame because if i didn't i'd get a SSS faster.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 25, 2012)

There's already a substantial list of mythological terms NT fucked up. And that's just from demo/previews. I can imagine the final game.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 25, 2012)

what is a child born of an angel and devil/demon called?


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 25, 2012)

Nephilim are portrayed as half-angel and half-demons in video games constantly it isn't just DmC. The biggest game to do it is probably Diablo 3.

Mythology can be changed to suit the fiction.


----------



## Gino (Nov 25, 2012)

The real question is who give a shit? That doesn't change the fact this game is terrible.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 25, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> what is a child born of an angel and devil/demon called?


Clicheim            ?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 25, 2012)

I wonder if they gonna have like a Boss that looks exactly like a T-rex, but called Diplodocus. And hipsters gonna be like: "Well, you see, it's okay to change the science to fit the game. They were both dinosaurs, no biggie, who cares".


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 25, 2012)

Or like a lion, but called a duck. Science, whatever, it's okay as long as it's changed to fit the game. If this was a movie, or a book, then we'd be talking.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 25, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Or like a lion, but called a duck. Science, whatever, it's okay as long as it's changed to fit the game. If this was a movie, or a book, then we'd be talking.



Well, it would be OK in any form of fiction. Names of things can be changed or made up on the sport to mean whatever the creator wants. It's been going on forever.


----------



## Krypton (Nov 25, 2012)

Even worse  is the fact that nothing in the game is original, nothing at all.

Weapon change- dmc3/4
Limbo- bayonetta
Angel/demon hook- devil arm dmc4 Nero

I mean seriously can someone name me one thing that is original in this game that made it stand out from the previous Dmc titles.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 25, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> Well, it would be OK in any form of fiction. Names of things can be changed or made up on the sport to mean whatever the creator wants. It's been going on forever.




pshhhh


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 25, 2012)

Krypton said:


> Even worse  is the fact that nothing in the game is original, nothing at all.
> 
> Weapon change- dmc3/4
> Limbo- bayonetta
> ...



The Ikaruga-esque weapon system?



Unlosing Ranger said:


> pshhhh



Those Nephilim are different than other Nephilim in fiction as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 25, 2012)

Krypton said:


> Even worse  is the fact that nothing in the game is original, nothing at all.
> 
> Weapon change- dmc3/4
> Limbo- bayonetta
> ...



Slurm queen/succubus?
Oh wait you said original.
That Succubus sure looks original ugly.
On the ugly chart I give it a 8.


mystictrunks said:


> Those Nephilim are different than other Nephilim in fiction as well.



Sure, but they are still human/ angel and still follow the source material story wise more closely than DmC at all.
They look different but they follow it. The creator changing the definition of a word in a game doesn't change what it actually means. In other words no they aren't Nephilim at all because they are demon/angel simple as that.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 25, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sure, but they are still human/ angel and still follow the source material story wise more closely than DmC at all.
> They look different but they follow it. The creator changing the definition of a word in a game doesn't change what it actually means. In other words no they aren't Nephilim at all because they are demon/angel simple as that.



They are Nephilim in the game though because that's their definition in the in-game universe.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 25, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> They are Nephilim in the game though because that's their definition in the in-game universe.



Then tell me what a angel/human would be in their universe?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 25, 2012)

Mystic you are right that fiction can make a term whatever it is.

For example, i can make a story about an angel.
And angel in my story could mean a wolf, and not an angel.

But by using a term in your story and giving it another meaning, your confusing people.

People's perception of an angel ...is wings, halo etc.


So if you break that rule, you get confusion, inconsistency.
Which is bad.

However, an angel doesn't necessarily need to have a halo and wings to be an angel. But it's obvious traits that let's people know it's an angel.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 25, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then tell me what a angel/human would be in their universe?



A new term for the universe. Or, they could use the term Nephilim to refer to any half-angel if they wished. Honestly, I don't know as it's up to Capcom/NT.


----------



## Krypton (Nov 25, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> The Ikaruga-esque weapon system?
> 
> 
> 
> Those Nephilim are different than other Nephilim in fiction as well.



You mean the hook for the weapons? If so that's not original. It was done on 4 via Nero's arm.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 25, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> There's already a substantial list of mythological terms NT fucked up. And that's just from demo/previews. I can imagine the final game.



At least Team Little Angels got the appearence of Angels right. At least those in the bible anyways if I recall.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 25, 2012)

I give them props to show that even Angels can be freaks of nature.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 25, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I give them props to show that even Angels can be freaks of nature.



Going by the description of them they should be.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 26, 2012)

Just played the demo.  Fun combat system, visuals aren't bad by any means, I had a pretty good time.  And I'm a huge fan of the original Devil may Cry series.  I honestly don't see the big deal about this game, it's not a bad game at all.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 26, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> Just played the demo.  Fun combat system, visuals aren't bad by any means, I had a pretty good time.  And I'm a huge fan of the original Devil may Cry series.  I honestly don't see the big deal about this game, it's not a bad game at all.


It's not the game itself that people have a huge issue with.

It's fact that Ninja theory leader (and cofounder) Tameem Antoniades disrespected Dante, DMC fans and even Trish.

Now as for the game itself there are things to be said.

But i encourage you to look for stuff on your own:
- articles where Tameem has said shit
- videos of DmC's flaws (demo videos)

and also look back at DMC gameplay (DMC 3 primarily) for comparison.


But i will say it again: many fans are pissed off that a guy who disrespects Dante and them as fans of DMC/Dante.
And therefor they don't want to support this game.

DmC is pretty much a game similar to every call of duty that comes out. Just "another" game. Nothing groundbreaking. DmC supporters and entuhtiasts are celebrating that DmC's gameplay is near the calibur of DMC 3.
And i don't see why they should? DMC 3 = released in 2006(?), while DmC released in 2013 ?

It's the visuals and new artistic style that makes people go "Wow this game is good".
Plus some people are dickriding the new character because it's their taste, when before they didn't like real Dante.
And then there are people who never played DMC games and are new to the serie, and DmC reboot is first thing they have played. They then go "OMG THIS GAME IS GOOD!!" which is...yeah.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 26, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> I honestly don't see the big deal about this game, it's not a bad game at all.


----------



## Vergil642 (Nov 26, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> Just played the demo.  Fun combat system, visuals aren't bad by any means, I had a pretty good time.  And I'm a huge fan of the original Devil may Cry series.  I honestly don't see the big deal about this game, it's not a bad game at all.



-Awkward controls (no lock-on, two dodge buttons, terribad idea of holding down shoulder buttons, far fewer options)
-Ridiculous dialogue ("FUCK YOU FUCK YOU I'M 1200 FUCK YOU" and "Never ends, church!")
-Awful music (wubwubwub)
-Nice architecture

Just wait until you see how the game pans out. You've seen the majority of it's combat system but we've only just begun to dredge the depths of the terrible story, dialogue, script, unskippable cutscenes and generally broken combat.

In all fairness, if this wasn't wearing DMC's skin I'm sure most of us would give zero flying fucks about it. It'd be another mediocre example of unfulfilled potential. But because of it we're not getting an actual DMC game and the devs are generally cunts about the whole business.

We are not amused.


----------



## Gino (Nov 26, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> Just played the demo.  Fun combat system, visuals aren't bad by any means, I had a pretty good time.  And I'm a huge fan of the original Devil may Cry series.  I honestly don't see the big deal about this game, it's not a bad game at all.



I don't care about your opinion you're a sheep and your going to buy the game anyway.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 26, 2012)

Gino said:


> I don't care about your opinion you're a sheep and your going to buy the game anyway.



Oh yeah, the whole "I've played the previous DMC games and liked them but I like this one too" in order to make their opinions sound credible.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 26, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Oh yeah, the whole "I've played the previous DMC games and liked them but I like this one too" in order to make their opinions sound credible.


Yeah, it's so funny when they do that.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 26, 2012)

We should quiz everyone who states they are DMC fans but like this game, and if they fail the test neg them from the internet. If they pass - neg them from the internet. You dared to play the original games and then like this? GTFO>


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 26, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> We should quiz everyone who states they are DMC fans but like this game, and if they fail the test neg them from the internet. If they pass - neg them from the internet. You dared to play the original games and then like this? GTFO>



If someone says "I am a fan of DmC serie but i also like DmC", then you pretty much know they are not fans.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 26, 2012)

Well I loved DMC3 and think that while DmC is not as good as DMC3 it's much better than the rest. 





*Spoiler*: __ 



someone pay attention to me


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 26, 2012)

I can't seem to jump cancel in DMC 3 PC edition.

I wonder if it's me or the game? PC version also has a huge issue that makes it lagg badly. Something relating to the game's sounds.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 26, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> -Awkward controls (no lock-on, two dodge buttons, terribad idea of holding down shoulder buttons, far fewer options)
> -Ridiculous dialogue ("FUCK YOU FUCK YOU I'M 1200 FUCK YOU" and "Never ends, church!")
> -Awful music (wubwubwub)
> -Nice architecture
> ...



Man, I feel like an idiot now.  I thought the Fuck You scene was pretty funny...

I liked the combat system.  You would think it's awkward, but really it's not.  Dodging is easy, and while, as a DMC fan, I was immediatly looking for a lock on function, I found myself not really missing it, Dante's auto-target felt natural for me, and the combos just kinda flowed.  Didn't mind holding the shoulder buttons, but a toggle functionality for it would be appreciated.

And back or select skips cutscenes.  At least on the Demo anyway.



Gino said:


> I don't care about your opinion you're a sheep and your going to buy the game anyway.



Ouch, man.  Uncalled for.  Maybe I just actually liked the game.  Y'know that's what people do.  Have opinions.



DedValve said:


> Well I loved DMC3 and think that while DmC is not as good as DMC3 it's much better than the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IGNORED.



I agree, DMC3 was godly.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 26, 2012)

I swear that small m is pissing me off. It just looks retarded.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 26, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I swear that small m is pissing me off. It just looks retarded.



It's supposed to  be "edgy". You know, like DaNtEdADeMoNsLaYeR


----------



## DedValve (Nov 26, 2012)

Don't you mean XxDem0nsniperzxX?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 26, 2012)

Someone likes the demo? 

Hell, I just got into DMC about a year or two ago, and I can see this thing is utter shit comparted to what I played. What kind of fucking idiot makes you hold the shoulder buttons to do other weapons? Clicking on the sticks would have been better, and using both Shoulders for two luanches is bullshit! Waste of buttons and every good game dev should know this. Have one of them be a switch type thing.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 26, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> Man, I feel like an idiot now.  I thought the Fuck You scene was pretty funny...



Ugh that was painful. The church quip wasn't terrible though.



> I liked the combat system.  You would think it's awkward, but really it's not.  Dodging is easy, and while, as a DMC fan, I was immediatly looking for a lock on function, I found myself not really missing it, Dante's auto-target felt natural for me, and the combos just kinda flowed.  Didn't mind holding the shoulder buttons, but a toggle functionality for it would be appreciated.



It's not a horrible combat system, but I definitely feel that they gave up precision for accessibility, and I definitely don't think its up to par with DMC3 or 4.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 26, 2012)

my biggest problem with DmC is that is forces you to use the scythe and axe because
THERE ARE ENEMIES THAT CAN ONLY BE DAMAGED WITH A CERTAIN WEAPON 

scythe does little to no damage
axe rips everything apart

if you really wanted to you could shoot a boss in DMC3 to death in like 3 hours


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 26, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> if you really wanted to you could shoot a boss in DMC3 to death in like 3 hours



Slow motherfuckers, it's all about speed shooting.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 26, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> my biggest problem with DmC is that is forces you to use the scythe and axe because
> THERE ARE ENEMIES THAT CAN ONLY BE DAMAGED WITH A CERTAIN WEAPON
> 
> scythe does little to no damage
> ...



WELP. Did not know this. Rage has increased.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2012)

Ohhhh what a lovely user name, Itachifan727.. So you are an Uchiha Itachi fun huh. Since you are a good boy I have a little present for you.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Marvel at the sight of the prettiest face of the greatest man in all of Shonen


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 26, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> my biggest problem with DmC is that is forces you to use the scythe and axe because
> THERE ARE ENEMIES THAT CAN ONLY BE DAMAGED WITH A CERTAIN WEAPON



Yeah that annoyed me too, mainly because the scythe was so useless. But I feel like they did that because they realized that in the name of accessibility the style meter (as intended) didn't exist anymore.

So unlike DMC, there's no real motivation to use different weapons / techniques, which is why DmC has certain enemies that force you to use particular weapons. 

Overall though I just wish they were more fun to use. The axe is kind of fun if only for it's size and smash factor, but the scythe was worthless aside from what is essentially prop shredder.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 26, 2012)

I had a hard time doing anything with the scythe, enemies never really felt like they were hit by it. I miany used Rebellion and the Ax downward air smash.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 26, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> my biggest problem with DmC is that is forces you to use the scythe and axe because
> THERE ARE ENEMIES THAT CAN ONLY BE DAMAGED WITH A CERTAIN WEAPON
> 
> scythe does little to no damage
> ...



This was a slight grievance for me.  But I noticed(for the shield guys at least) only hitting them once with the axe frees them up for combos with any of the weapons.

I actually liked the scythe, but the low damage rate was annoying.  Hitting enemies first with Rebellion and then using Osiris fixed that, though.  I like the scythe because of the possible combo length.

50 hit aerial combo.  Dass rite boiii.


----------



## Higawa (Nov 26, 2012)

All the demon pull and the angel thing are really boring :/
Its always the same.

I used the axe and rebellion mostly I couldnt do any cool combos and still ended up with an S rank ...
Well back to Devil may Cry HD Collection


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 26, 2012)

50 hits and a single fodder didn't die? Gay.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2012)

There's another DLC ability called:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cum Cum Chao. Basically its an aoe special move wherein Donte shoots semen out of his penis and glues enemies to the floor in a wide area. This DLC is $4.99 and will be one of the first day DLCs of Crapcom's greatest game: DmC.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 26, 2012)

PLAGUE UPON YOU


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 26, 2012)

NO, A PLAGUE UPON YOU!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2012)

DONTE WILL CUM UPON YOU!


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 26, 2012)

Another DMC 3 gameplay by me coming up.
Just curious - anyone who  has watched my previous videos  that i posted on here? Or is it boring as fuck to watch lol?

Would be nice to know if anyone enjoyed watching it.

Next video is pretty nice tbh. Not like "WOW THIS GUY IS CRUAZY" but "THIS GUY IS CRUAZY!".


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2012)

Shut up and post it! :ho


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 26, 2012)

I haven't been, but I never watch that kind of stuff anyways. I like to think up moves on my own,.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 26, 2012)

That's cool, and so do i. And my videos aren't to say "Hey do like me". It's "What you think? Am i pro  ?".

It's fun to do well gameplay wise and then share it with community 



TerminaTHOR said:


> Shut up and post it! :ho


Have to wait for it to upload Terminator san. It takes longer to upload a video than send a man through time and space without clothes.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeHWBteLmGY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Nov 26, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> Ouch, man.  Uncalled for.  Maybe I just actually liked the game.  Y'know that's what people do.  Have opinions.



Didn't really feel good reading that did it. Welcome to our world now you know one of the many reasons fans have a problem with this game because those words I said to you came from Tameem himself over the span of this release I'm surprise no one noticed and then the demo comes out and feels like complete shit I gotta say not good.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 26, 2012)

When did he say such thing? Source please?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 26, 2012)

Gino, teaching noobs hard life lessons


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 26, 2012)

i seriously want that source


----------



## Gino (Nov 26, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> When did he say such thing? Source please?



You really have to go look for yourself. Tameem didn't say all of that at once but over the span of this game's production the utter disrespect is absurd and quite frankly I have no time to try in look for the articles sorry it's either you believe me or don't.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 26, 2012)

Ud do me a favor if u looked for me as u know better what to look for than myself because ur the one saying he said something 

wud save me time and that wud be good.


----------



## Gino (Nov 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KLTrt-kjQwU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 26, 2012)

Something Donte and Vorgil wish they can do


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> Man, I feel like an idiot now.  I thought the Fuck You scene was pretty funny...
> 
> I liked the combat system.  You would think it's awkward, but really it's not.  Dodging is easy, and while, as a DMC fan, I was immediatly looking for a lock on function, I found myself not really missing it, Dante's auto-target felt natural for me, and the combos just kinda flowed.  Didn't mind holding the shoulder buttons, but a toggle functionality for it would be appreciated.
> 
> ...



People like This guy reminds of how easy it is to manipulate people into buying your garbage.

I like Tools


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 26, 2012)

Capcom fucking fears Eventstatus like fire now


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 26, 2012)

Flawless and beautiful review, just in roughly 10 minutes.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 26, 2012)

Event telling it like it is.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I swear that small m is pissing me off. It just looks retarded.



Other D*m*C


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 26, 2012)

He sounds so much like JonTron, good video.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 26, 2012)

yoyoyo!
tameen threatened the guy that leaked the script with lawyer action

T rex vorgil and cock juggling anal jesters here we come

Also  i want to point something out: Feeding Mundus his own dead children is NOT a heroic act.
I don't care how evil someone is. Feeding them their own children is a horrific and villainous act. 

DmC will have the best ending. I truly mean it.
It's over and people can stop playing that shit


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 26, 2012)

I didn't know fagmeem said there's nothing to fix in the game and nothing gonna be fixed for the final version 

Isn't that the most hilarious statement ever made in the history of statements.



Well, I guess when he said he's capable of writing or directing anything. That was even more hilarious.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 26, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Also  i want to point something out: Feeding Mundus his own dead children is NOT a heroic act.
> I don't care how evil someone is. Feeding them their own children is a horrific and villainous act.



Even if I won't be playing this game, I hope for the sake of everyone that isn't true.

Not even someone as evil as Kratos would do something like that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 26, 2012)

Considering Tams threatened a guy with Lawyer action via twitter for supposedly getting access to the script...


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 26, 2012)

Seriously? Is the script true?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm _*this*_ close to stepping over my laziness and getting a twitter account to troll the fuck out of that clown.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 26, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Seriously? Is the script true?



Watch the Event Status video, that tweet was one of the things that popped up when the script leaks were mentioned.

Tams was like "you got one hour to explain how you got your hands on the script before lawyers get brought in".

Also there will be no fixes for glitches and shit. Thank Tam for being a lazy prick.


----------



## Gino (Nov 26, 2012)

Tameem needs a kick in the ass.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 26, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Watch the Event Status video, that tweet was one of the things that popped up when the script leaks were mentioned.
> 
> Tams was like "you got one hour to explain how you got your hands on the script before lawyers get brought in".
> 
> Also there will be no fixes for glitches and shit. Thank Tam for being a lazy prick.


I watched that. That's why i am questioning if the leak is really true...

That would be fucken shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2012)

Apparently NT won't be fixing all the glitches the game has either.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 26, 2012)

I just want 2014 to come and listen to DMC5's announcement again just so I'm able to enjoy videogames again.

Really. Just give me Uncle Dante and some bullshit twist to give Vergil back and have them reconcile themselves. Simple as that,  Capcom.


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 26, 2012)

You know, in spite of  the rage and sadness of supposed the death of Devil May Cry, remembering what will happen to the sorry bastards who mad this happen always cheers me up! 

Let's look, shall we?

Even before the demo, Capcom was desperate. Now the release date is drawing near and fan outrage STILL hasn't calmed down after TWO FUCKING YEARS! This is no longer Capcom saying "Oh they'll get over it". It's now at "Okay, we got a titanic sized disaster on the way! Fuck unity! Ban anyone on the forums or anywhere else that we control that says anything bad! Prop up old messages from Twitter who come from people that have openly turned on us! We need to salvage this shit asap!!" To mention nothing of the other franchises they have (Megaman, RE, etc.). It's only gonna go downhill from here unless they clean up their act ASAP, which is not gonna happen.

Meanwhile, Ninja Theory is fucked in terms of fan, well, anything. Hell, even if the story isn't as bad as the spoilers say, their leader will be ousted as a single, unmitigated cunt whose head is stuck so far up his ass I'm surprised he hasn't collapsed into himself. The sheer fact that he insulted a person for asking that the game get patched so that it didn't glitch clinches it. The same can be said for so many others there and it's getting sad. Once this travesty hits their reputation as a "superstar game studio" or "one of Britain's finest" or what the fuck they're being called this week will have as much weight behind it as G4 would have on games. 

And that's only the short term effects! Who knows what other shit they might have to deal with? 

The possibilities are endless. :33

That always gives me a smile.


----------



## Gino (Nov 26, 2012)

Phx12 said:


> You know, in spite of  the rage and sadness of supposed the death of Devil May Cry, remembering what will happen to the sorry bastards who mad this happen.
> 
> Capcom's desperate at this point. The release date is drawing near and fan outrage STILL hasn't calmed down after TWO FUCKING YEARS! This is no longer Capcom saying "Oh they'll get over it". It's now at "Okay, we got a titanic sized disaster on the way.! Fuck unity! Ban anyone that says anything bad! We need to salvage this shit asap!!" To mention nothing of the other franchises they have (Megaman, RE, etc.). It's only gonna go downhill from here unless they clean up their act ASAP, which is not gonna happen.
> 
> ...



You should post more often


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 26, 2012)

I like this guy.


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ah, I'm gonna love watching this game get panned.
Seriously, how bad do you guys think this is gonna get?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2012)

Phx12 said:


> Ah, I'm gonna love watching this game get panned.
> Seriously, how bad do you guys think this is gonna get?



Sonic 06 levels at the least.


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 26, 2012)

There's also something else I like to think about; how much this was telegraphed. 

Seriously, by alienating the old fans of the series they were taking via both radical changes and insults, and by not gaining anywhere near the appropriate amount of people, instead propping up thinly veiled "endorsements" from idiots or people who changed their minds to try and gain the idiots who were already on their side (and whose numbers are still dwindling), while also giving themselves a massive congratulatory wank fest for all of the work they let Capcom do (and somehow they fucked that part up), in the most arrogant, unapologetic way possible, they effectively created the perfect Uroboros cycle for themselves; effectively *sucking their own dick hard*, so hard in fact that it created a financial black hole for themselves (one exasperated by the amount of money they literally burned on the Avatar crap) with fan desertion and massive hate as a bonus.

So congrats, Ninja Theory! Not only have you gotten yourselves in an unwinnable situation, but the whole prospect will ruin your bullshit reputation and prove once and for all that you can't do anything without someone more talented than you wiping your ass fixing your fuck ups. And even then you still screw up! And the worst part is that everyone saw this coming (or at least I did after five minutes) but you.

And for that, I'm gonna enjoy watching you burn after this.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 26, 2012)

i hope someone steals every single copy from the factory and burns them, and spits on their ashes.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 26, 2012)

So I got off my lazy ass and played the Reveangence demo. Ho~ly fucking god that game! THAT GAME THAT GAME THAT GAME! That's THE *TRUE* DMC5! Right down to the music, the sword slash sounds, and Raiden smack talks like Dante! Blade moding in mid-air while comboing. 

All my munnies


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 26, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So I got off my lazy ass and played the Reveangence demo. Ho~ly fucking god that game! THAT GAME THAT GAME THAT GAME! That's THE *TRUE* DMC5! Right down to the music, the sword slash sounds, and Raiden smack talks like Dante! Blade moding in mid-air while comboing.
> 
> All my munnies



Ah, Platinum.
One of the only quality hack n slash developers left.
Someone there needs to get their hands on DMC.
Preferably Kamiya.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 27, 2012)

The thought of DmC having to compete with Reveangence


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The thought of DmC having to compete with Reveangence



I know right?
Compete isnt even needed


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 27, 2012)

It also has a function that DmC is missing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's called the Lock-On button.




Also it's ability to Rank battles.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Its completely and utterly fair and balanced.




It's also


*Spoiler*: __ 



fun and challenging. Even on Normal. Shocking I know.




You can also, get this


*Spoiler*: __ 



die in battle for sucking.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 27, 2012)

I JUST REALIZED SOMETHING THAT IS A MONUMENTAL
BREAKTHROUGH 


ABOUT

NINJA

THEORY

JUST
JUST
LISTEN TO ME HERE FOR A SECOND
THEIR TRACK RECORD FOR MAKING GAMES IS PERFECT 

HOWEVER THEIR TRACK IS *DERAILED.*
MEANING THEY AIM TO FAIL. AND THEY DO IT SO WELL.

*MIND BLOWN*

If anyone posts this on their twitter i'll rep you


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjRu6Ti5qa4[/YOUTUBE]

WUBWUBWUB

VS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glmY_ZUCGb4[/YOUTUBE]

\m/


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 27, 2012)

mfw during the demo



then the boss happened


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2012)

Still can't believe people can defend this game at all or NT for their actions.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 27, 2012)

*One of biggest issues with DmC that tameen said shit 12 years ago isnt cool today
*
Hard Rock/heavy metal blazing guitars are still very relevant today. 
It's the electro/house/dubstep scene that has to change constantly for people get turned off by that  fast.

Shit. My dad has some led Zep/metallica/AC/DC on vinyl.
Sure that is more than 12 years but come on.

*then on his twitter he told people he never said that
while there is video of him saying it *


----------



## Gino (Nov 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Still can't believe people can defend this game at all or NT for their actions.



Of course some people get off on being disrespected.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjRu6Ti5qa4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> WUBWUBWUB
> 
> ...



While the music in DmCis horrible I'll give it one thing it matches the shit game it's in.
Music matching is always the aim one should go for 


Gino said:


> Of course some people get off on being disrespected.



Guess that is why they like the game.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 27, 2012)

Gino said:


> Of course some people get off on being disrespected.



hey man i get off on that but it's gunna be from a  woman wearing leather or latex


----------



## Gino (Nov 27, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> hey man i get off on that but it's gunna be from a  woman wearing leather or latex




Too much information


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 27, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> *One of biggest issues with DmC that tameen said shit 12 years ago isnt cool today
> *
> Hard Rock/heavy metal blazing guitars are still very relevant today.
> It's the electro/house/dubstep scene that has to change constantly for people get turned off by that  fast.
> ...


wubstep will be completely dead in like 3 years making this game even more obsolete.
Hard Rock has been alive since when? Decades upon decades. It withstood the qualifying test of times.
You can easily say DMC 4 was made this year and nobody would question it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 27, 2012)

Dubstep isn't too new of genre. It's been around for a couple of decades.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> Dubstep isn't too new of genre. It's been around for a couple of decades.



Dubstep what is that?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 27, 2012)

Now having a full Nero game after DMC4 wouldn't seems that bad.


----------



## Vergil642 (Nov 27, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> yoyoyo!
> tameen threatened the guy that leaked the script with lawyer action
> 
> T rex vorgil and cock juggling anal jesters here we come
> ...



I always wanted to be a dinosaur





mystictrunks said:


> Dubstep isn't too new of genre. It's been around for a couple of decades.



Feel free to link us to some decade+ old dubstep


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Dubstep what is that?



The awful music in this game.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 27, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Now having a full Nero game after DMC4 wouldn't seems that bad.


Seriously.
A Nero spin-off is more welcomed than this game.
NMC: Revengeance. Grab what you may!


----------



## DedValve (Nov 27, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> wubstep will be completely dead in like 3 years making this game even more obsolete.
> Hard Rock has been alive since when? Decades upon decades. It withstood the qualifying test of times.
> You can easily say DMC 4 was made this year and nobody would question it.



Considering DMC4's ridiculous graphics you could tell that to a dmc fan and he'd believe it. That game does NOT look like a 2008 game. Mt framework really is a work of art.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2012)

Neither does MGS4

and MGS4 > everything this gen


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 27, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Considering DMC4's ridiculous graphics you could tell that to a dmc fan and he'd believe it. That game does NOT look like a 2008 game. Mt framework really is a work of art.



Yeah until it was pointed out to me I could have sworn it came out in 2010.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 27, 2012)

I just now noticed that this game is rated M 
FUCK YOUs and completely random nudity mystery is revealed. They really wanted this to look like previous games, including the rating. Content would get them T at best, but how could they say that their game is the "evolution of DMC", "the next step", "superior in every way" when it is rated for kids.

DROP DEM F BOMBS, SHOW DEM TITTAYS. MATURE BITCHESSS.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2012)

SHOWING GRANNY TITTAYS IS CONSIDERED RATEM M!???


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 27, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> SHOWING GRANNY TITTAYS IS CONSIDERED RATEM M!???



And recorded farts


----------



## ssjsuperman (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh boy dmc have not looked up much info on this yep, so what's this I hear about dante's new hair cut that got people upset? c;


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Considering DMC4's ridiculous graphics you could tell that to a dmc fan and he'd believe it. That game does NOT look like a 2008 game. Mt framework really is a work of art.



And a fucking toaster can run the PC version, Legendary Dark Knight mode included. I have no idea how many virgins they had to sacrifice to make that technical masterpiece but shit, did it pay off.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2012)

fuck DMC3 is sooooo gooooooood


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 27, 2012)

ssjsuperman said:


> Oh boy dmc have not looked up much info on this yep, so what's this I hear about dante's new hair cut that got people upset? c;



[YOUTUBE]k9wth1Wk3EM[/YOUTUBE]

In short


----------



## God (Nov 27, 2012)

SERIOUSLY DMC5 SHOULD REMAKE 2 WHAT THE FUCK friend GRAHHHHHHH


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 27, 2012)

We should just have this game be Dante's trip into hell from DMC2. 

Bad joke.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 27, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> We should just have this game be Dante's trip into hell from DMC2.
> 
> Bad joke.



Pretending is fun.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2012)

God damn, they have no fucking idea what they're doing, do they?


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Nov 27, 2012)

Dante's gay new look - I could get passed that.
Vergil's gay new look - I could get passed that.
Slow-ass speed - Fuck this game.
Day one DLC - Fuck this game in the eyes, ears, mouth, and nose, head shoulders knees and toes.


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 27, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Dante's gay new look - I could get passed that.
> Vergil's gay new look - I could get passed that.
> Slow-ass speed - Fuck this game.
> Day one DLC - Fuck this game in the eyes, ears, mouth, and nose, head shoulders knees and toes.



Don't forget the story. 
And the lack of any difficulty.
And the glitches. Dear god, those were funny.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 27, 2012)

also if you jump cancel while in mid air the enemies stay in mid air instead of obeying the law of gravity


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 27, 2012)

You know, that Donte flying glitch is the only enjoyable moment I've experienced with this game. Just flying around the level in that retarded pose. Laughed hard enough to overcome rage and sadness.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 27, 2012)

Tameem hates fun.


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> You know, that Donte flying glitch is the only enjoyable moment I've experienced with this game. Just flying around the level in that retarded pose. Laughed hard enough to overcome rage and sadness.



Those hands just sticking up there always makes me think he's pretanding to be a plane. Always get's me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 27, 2012)

I forgot how fun the Echidna fight with Nero is.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 27, 2012)

Phx12 said:


> Those hands just sticking up there always makes me think he's pretanding to be a plane. Always get's me.


I wish you could beat the entire game like this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2012)

Fucking hell, Hatif.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 27, 2012)

I have the Superman theme in my head now.


----------



## Boomy (Nov 27, 2012)

So I just finished demo. And I wonder if this scythe shit gives a damage...I was using it like crazy yet it seemed like a forever


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Nov 27, 2012)

Phx12 said:


> Don't forget the story.
> And the lack of any difficulty.
> And the glitches. Dear god, those were funny.



Word? I need to check out some of the glitches. Couldn't make the game any worse.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I have the Superman theme in my head now.


[YOUTUBE]vClUYv3IJEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Nov 27, 2012)

Got a better theme than that.

[YOUTUBE]sYZKZvo98Uk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2012)

I BELIEVE I CAN FLY (OOOH!) I BELIEVE I CAN TOUCH THE SKY! 
I THINK ABOUT IT EVERY NIGHT AND DAY
SPREAD MY WINGS AND FLY AWAY (OOOH!)


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 27, 2012)

I HAVE AN IDEA TO MAKE THE SOUNDTRACK BETTER
Nickleback 

NOW HOLD UP
I KNOW WHAT YOU ARE THINKING
AXL WTF MAN NICKLEBACK DOESNT DESERVE THAT

but if we can get all the people that hate nickleback to find out that nickleback will be on the DmC soundtrack
we can get more people to hate this game 

Plus nickleback is casual rock as DmC is casual hack n slash 

FUCKEN GENIUS
We need to start posting that nickleback is on the DmC soudntrack.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 27, 2012)

BoomBaeBoom said:


> So I just finished demo. And I wonder if this scythe shit gives a damage...I was using it like crazy yet it seemed like a forever



Well the scythe is only useful on those angel enemies, otherwise it does jackshit to most demons.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 27, 2012)

In DMC4 and they switched me with Dante. Already got the Gilgamesh gauntlets. I'm not seeing how DmC is gonna beat out something that came out in '08 and it's still far more faster than the demo. And I'm playing on normal speed. No Turbo, yet.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 27, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I HAVE AN IDEA TO MAKE THE SOUNDTRACK BETTER
> Nickleback
> 
> NOW HOLD UP
> ...



I think Linkin' Park will do the job better. It'll also further cement the whole "emo" aspect.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 27, 2012)

I used to like Linkin Park in 1999ish, just out of that memory I don't want them to be featured in something I loath with every part of my being.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 27, 2012)

Evanescence then.


----------



## God (Nov 27, 2012)

evanescene + papa roach


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2012)

Those adbots sure are getting smarter.


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I wish you could beat the entire game like this.



Yeah, repped.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ahahaha, forgot about that gltich for a sec. DAMMIT!  :rofl


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 27, 2012)

slickcat said:


> [YOUTUBE]Q2vz5CJU8DM[/YOUTUBE]



mute the above video
Play this instead.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkALx_O7MHU[/YOUTUBE]

IMPROVEMENT OF DmC 100 FOLD


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 27, 2012)

DANTE GETS 6 STYLE FIGURES
USING 3 AXE SWINGS A WEEK


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 27, 2012)

I c hwat u did thar


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 27, 2012)

Chapter 19 of DMC4 is getting me exhausted. Dat boss gauntlet.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ugh, is that the one with the damned cube thing again? always hated it so much.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 27, 2012)

>DMC4
>Chapter 19
>Boss Gauntlet
>No healing items (b/c no statue)
>board game layout


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2012)

Thankfully there is a trick to it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 27, 2012)

Sanctus was piss easy compared to previous bosses.

I should probably replay Bayonetta now.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Sanctus was piss easy compared to previous bosses.
> 
> I should probably replay Bayonetta now.



Dood I finally got Soi Fon
The gun-chucks
They are so wicked fast


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 27, 2012)

> The gun-chucks



Long lost relative of Sword-Chucks?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 28, 2012)

I love 8-bit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 28, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Sanctus was piss easy compared to previous bosses.
> 
> I should probably replay Bayonetta now.



But it feels so good to counter his final stinger attack though. Oh so fucking good.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 28, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Dood I finally got Soi Fon
> The gun-chucks
> They are so wicked fast



The gun-chucks are amazing. I always use them in my combo since it's not every day you find gun....that are also chucks. 


Man I can't wait for Bayo 2 no--!!-- WiiU I forgot, I forgot  


...Man I can't wait for MGR!!!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 28, 2012)

Playing the Revengeance demo now. It's fucking awesome. Can't wait to see the sales crushing TmC 10 to 1


----------



## DedValve (Nov 28, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Playing the Revengeance demo now. It's fucking awesome. Can't wait to see the sales crushing TmC 10 to 1



There's a demo? FUCK SCHOOL AND WORK.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 28, 2012)

Do you have the ZoE HD collection considering its on the disc?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 28, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> But it feels so good to counter his final stinger attack though. Oh so fucking good.



The final leg of Nero's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 28, 2012)

i loved the credo boss where you catch his lance and throw it back impaling him. his golden spiral swords were a good shout out to vergils summon swords as well.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 28, 2012)

Credo was probably my favorite boss from DMC4, tied with Dante. I love any boss that has a similar fighting style to my character, just makes it feel more like a duel.

Same with Vergil in both DMC1 and 3


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 28, 2012)

After replaying those fights, they weren't as difficult as when I first fought them. Then again, it was on normal.


----------



## Vault (Nov 28, 2012)

The demo absolutely sucked.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 28, 2012)

i loved the credo boss so much i remember mastering him the first day i fought him. <3

i liked the bureal fight too but only because of the devil bringer combos you do with him + dt.


----------



## God (Nov 28, 2012)

man i used to think credo was the devil back in the day
such a bastard smh


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 28, 2012)

he said he was an ANGEL~


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 28, 2012)

I love the Shuraba. It's so baaad.

Still being able to perform High Time, Stinger and Million Stabs.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 28, 2012)

One section of Paradiso in Bayonetta is better looking than all of whats shown of DmC combined. 

It also has something DmC doesn't. Color.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 28, 2012)

-"there are demons eeeeevveerrryyyywhere"
the way he said that line is like he just sniffed the big one

-"ebony, ivory, i missed you girls"

wow he's so lonely he thinks his girls are ebony and ivory.


----------



## God (Nov 28, 2012)

who made that


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 28, 2012)

OH YOU ONLY HATE IT CUZ HE DOESNT HAVE WHITE HAIR

he could have purple hair for all i care, this dante is so immature and corny, such an unlikable punk.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> After replaying those fights, they weren't as difficult as when I first fought them. Then again, it was on normal.



be glad it wasn't like DmC's difficulty.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Do you have the ZoE HD collection considering its on the disc?



I'm renting it right now.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 28, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> OH YOU ONLY HATE IT CUZ HE DOESNT HAVE WHITE HAIR
> 
> he could have purple hair for all i care, this dante is so immature and corny, such an unlikable punk.



Funny thing is that Tameen said that if Dante walked into a bar he would get laughed at. 

If this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) went into a bar he would get his assed kicked cause he looks like a total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). His immature behaviour doesn't make it any better


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm really having this nasty feeling that this game will sell close to a million. When that happens I will raise hell on Crapcom and NT forums and I wont give a shit if I get perma-banned. 

Their fucking company is full of trolls especially that Yoshinori Ono.

I wish they hit their head or something and have a complete 180. And start making decent games and resurrecting dead franchises like Onimusha and Dino Crisis.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuoUfyMUQTc&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLq1DCCtlQQfWPknjGiFH1HA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 28, 2012)

Cubey said:


> who made that


probably 4ch


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 28, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuoUfyMUQTc&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLq1DCCtlQQfWPknjGiFH1HA[/YOUTUBE]



i fear for the gaming community when there needs a video to explain why a shitty character is a shitty character.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 28, 2012)

There are tons of great videos explaining why this game is shit, and yet there are tons of HATERS GON HATE comment on youtube amassing every day


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Nov 28, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


>




Pft that's bullshit.  Jack Frost would never be seen in a game like this.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 28, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Funny thing is that Tameen said that if Dante walked into a bar he would get laughed at.
> 
> If this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) went into a bar he would get his assed kicked cause he looks like a total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). His immature behaviour doesn't make it any better



Well you do have him trying to walk into a club only to get denied.

Anyway focusing on Bayonetta. Just finished the Dante vs Vergil Bayonetta vs Jeanne Fight.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 28, 2012)

In retrospect, an emo Dante *type *would be nice.  I think Dante resonates so well because of where the audience was as people when they met him.  If not forced to fight backlash, I think a decade younger me would totally eat the premise and appearance up.  And man, who knew DMC4 was a swansong, gives that last scene in the YT vid a bit of weight.

Or is 'effort for losers and the system is ebiru' really just a joke to people with no context?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 28, 2012)

The real question would be, why the fuck would you have a V for Vendetta plot in a fucking hack & slash game, and that hack & slash game is based off of a series known for being hardcore in the gameplay department and infamous for being difficult.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 28, 2012)

THAT FUCKING BIKE STAGE. DAT BRIDGE (yes this is my first time despite having this game for like ever).

How is DmC is gonna top Bayonneta sticking her middle finger into the ignition, go "It's time to go vrooom!" and hit beyond top speed?


----------



## Gino (Nov 28, 2012)

LOL TmC......


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> THAT FUCKING BIKE STAGE. DAT BRIDGE (yes this is my first time despite having this game for like ever).
> 
> How is DmC is gonna top Bayonneta sticking her middle finger into the ignition, go "It's time to go vrooom!" and hit beyond top speed?



The plot really wraps itself together at the end 
Good luck on the hidden boss whenever you get to him.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 29, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The plot really wraps itself together at the end
> Good luck on the hidden boss whenever you get to him.



OH GOD 
make the end game boss who has instant kills look easy :I



Wanna know something funny guys? The first Dante that they rebooted? The one that smoked and instead of taunting got straight to business?

I actually think just a little that if that was the one going to be in the game the game would be a smidgen better character wise since vergil and kat wouldn't be in the game. 

There would have been a subtle jab at the DMC2 Dante [which canon wise is the oldest in the story iirc] who really didn't talk much from what I remember. I kinda remember DMC2 Dante being darker and less playful than Uncle Dante but maybe my memory is fubar.  

Regardless, if NT stfu and didnt talk shit to fans and they kept the first dante they made I bet you they couldn't be having the problems they are now.

Just saying.

See NT was in a bad place for a reboot but this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lZGzn4A7fk[/YOUTUBE]
Was actually somehow better than what we are getting now.
Not by much. But enough to make it obvious the NT had to start rewriting the story because they wanted FU talk shit Dante.

In my opinion, smoker Dante would kick the fucking shit out of Demonkillah Dante.  Why? FU dante would be shot up and sliced before he could finish saying fuck you. 

I think since NT got butthurt they are purposely failing and insulting fans at every turn they can.

Also, listen to the music.
Alot closer to the real DMC than dubstep and Norwegian Aggro-tech.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 29, 2012)

DMC 5 is more likely to happen with every day


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 29, 2012)

fans complained quite a bit abotu Dante smoking and not talking in 2010 so NT made him talk more and quit smoking. Instead of being an asshole who just slices shit up he's an asshole who talks a lot while slicing shit up.

Dante Must Die mode looks pretty good, doesn't really play like a DMC game it looks more like a Dynasty Warrior-type game. Guess it makes sense for a game with no lock-on.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxxS7ZQS36A&feature=endscreen&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

HOLLY SHIT YOU GUYS
I HAVE FOUND THE ULTIMATE CASUAL THAT DmC CATERS TOO
HE DIES ON DEVIL HUNTER [normal] against the boss

LOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 29, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxxS7ZQS36A&feature=endscreen&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> HOLLY SHIT YOU GUYS
> I HAVE FOUND THE ULTIMATE CASUAL THAT DmC CATERS TOO
> ...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 29, 2012)

wow what a loser


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASWwRuqsO1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 29, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAH, he has no clue how to play the fucking game. 

Shit, and I thought I Was bad at these games.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 29, 2012)

Imagine him playing DMC 3


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 29, 2012)

Imagine him playing Bayonetta.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ICS5w7q_who[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 29, 2012)

Fighting helicopters and tanks, with a bow and arrow. Oh god Ninja Gaiden.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 29, 2012)

I think Ninja Gaiden isn't hardcore and cool already. NT better reboot it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 29, 2012)

Ryu is now a opium smoking Half-Samurai, Half Geisha who doesn't conform to Japanese society and becomes a Ninja to fight Evir Wapanese Govenmint who tricks the nipponese into buying foreign games. Evir Wapanese Govenmint is actually composed of British dirty gaijins who can only sell their shitty games with lies and subterfuge.


----------



## Shanoa (Nov 29, 2012)

can anyone enlighten me and explain to me is there any symbolism in this upcoming game?
So far i see crap only


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 29, 2012)

*It's symbol of self centered people* (Tameem and everyone who supports that Dante was replaced by his impostor).

*Of greed *(Capcom).

*
And of being brainwashed:* DmC's story of corporations and media brainwashing people, where as in DmC controversy DMC fans who are against DmC are labeled "White hair", whiners, angry fanboys and god knows what else. And before DmC demo was released sites were praising and kissing Capcom's ass saying it's amazing game! (probably bought off).
Demo released: glitches plus flaws found.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 29, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ryu is now a opium smoking Half-Samurai, Half Geisha who doesn't conform to Japanese society and becomes a Ninja to fight Evir Wapanese Govenmint who tricks the nipponese into buying foreign games. Evir Wapanese Govenmint is actually composed of British dirty gaijins who can only sell their shitty games with lies and subterfuge.


Giant tentacle monster: Baka!
Ryu: Baka!
Giant tentacle monster: BAKA!!!


----------



## Gino (Nov 29, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> *It's symbol of self centered people* (Tameem and everyone who supports that Dante was replaced by his impostor).
> 
> *Of greed *(Capcom).
> 
> ...



Makes a story about Bad Corporations and Media Brainwashing does this very thing in real life.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 29, 2012)

Elaborating more on the brainwashed part of DmC.
Have anyone noticed IGN at one point had a EXCLUSIVE gameplay footage of DmC?

How IGN is advertising DmC on their channel?
How IGN made a "X reasons DmC will be good"
How IGN made "DmC has nothing left to prove?"

How we were game was SO GOOD! Now demo shows it has flaws.


And let's talk about YOUTUBE, Capcom channels (mostly) including some other gaming channels disabled comments and like/dislike for DmC.

How Capcom in interviews talks about "We changed fans opinion around!" and "We understand if you got mad".


And the BIGGEST brainwash is how because Capcom says "It's a parallel universe" everyone goes "Oh it's a parallel universe! That makes sense!".
I really don't know if i have a serious problem, but as long as DmC's story isn't tied to DMC's story (as in DmC Dante meeting DMC Dante in a actual game), then DmC isn't an parallel universe to DMC but the statement is just a excuse to make people open up for the changes made to DMC by creating DmC.

And reboots. Do you know that expanding on original serie has just the same chance of becoming good as reboot? And people think reboots are done because Game companies are trying to create something good and new.
No REBOOTS are done because companies don't want to risk creating something new (hint hint: Demon's Souls) that won't sell because it doesn't have a fanbase already.

Demon's Souls which is a good game (really buy it if you can on sale), sold very little.
It deserved AT LEAST 2M. It sold like 1.3m?


Look at rebooting in movies. Superman or Batman, the trend of rebooting these "characters" have become a business. Same for Spiderman.

EDIT:
And something i think MANY people can relate to.

Teenage fucken MUTANT is in process of being rebooted by Michael Bay.

From Turtle Mutants to...ALIENS!


Reboot term translated from "Business" to English = "We want money!".


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 29, 2012)

dmc2 dante i still like the design there the most.

dmc1: buckles 
dmc2: motorcycle fetish
dmc3: shirtless and leather.
dmc4: COWBOY


----------



## DedValve (Nov 29, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Giant tentacle monster: Baka!
> Ryu: Baka!
> Giant tentacle monster: BAKA!!!



You forgot the part where Ayane vomits from her ass all over Ryu but misses barely.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 30, 2012)

Well beaten Bayonetta. Well that was fucking difficult. Well not Ninja Gaiden retarded but last levels still pretty brutal.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Well beaten Bayonetta. Well that was fucking difficult. Well not Ninja Gaiden retarded but last levels still pretty brutal.



Normal mode right? 
You haven't seen anything yet.
[YOUTUBE]BmUpIuHqmzg[/YOUTUBE]
My fav


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 30, 2012)

I can sense The Burning Ground on Non-Stop Infinite Climax being a fucking nightmare.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I can sense The Burning Ground on Non-Stop Infinite Climax being a fucking nightmare.



Tell me how many times the first stage kills you


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd be more afraid of those burning Angels.


----------



## Shanoa (Nov 30, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'd be more afraid of those burning Angels.



They are very annoying.
I keep using the whip to beat them, though the score is horrible.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 30, 2012)

Scoring in this game is so brutal, it makes me wonder why I even bother. It makes Ninja Gaiden on a bad day look simple. And fuck the Alfiheim requirements.

You would have to be friggin omniscient to Pure Platinum NSIC.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Scoring in this game is so brutal, it makes me wonder why I even bother. It makes Ninja Gaiden on a bad day look simple. And fuck the Alfiheim requirements.
> 
> You would have to be friggin omniscient to Pure Platinum NSIC.



people have done it actually


----------



## Shanoa (Nov 30, 2012)

It is
though i still play the game still trying to get pure platinum
though gold is the highest i receive sadly >>;


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2012)

sapphireninja said:


> It is
> though i still play the game still trying to get pure platinum
> though gold is the highest i receive sadly >>;



gold  overall or for each segment?


----------



## Shanoa (Nov 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> gold  overall or for each segment?


 >>;;;
more or less i do get a mixed scored from pure platinum to silver.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2012)

sapphireninja said:


> >>;;;
> more or less i do get a mixed scored from pure platinum to silver.



I've gotten pure stone once 
The rule is never die or use items that's the rules folks 
If forced to die let the red hot shot do it's job.


----------



## Shanoa (Nov 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I've gotten pure stone once
> The rule is never die or use items that's the rules folks
> If forced to die let the red hot shot do it's job.


Wow i would go crazy if that happen. 
yeah for me first run is to try my best which does get me a stone >>;;;
Then after that keep playing the stage till I perfect it, and if she die....
Just die and start from scratch.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fXvUXUXuAvA[/YOUTUBE]
The ending is priceless


----------



## slickcat (Nov 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]WcUkCHK2EKE[/YOUTUBE]


Game has been fixed difficulty wise.


----------



## Higawa (Nov 30, 2012)

Im getting stones so much especially in levels where you have to jump somehwere in a cutscene and im to dumb and miss it and then I die ><


----------



## Shanoa (Nov 30, 2012)

omg that happen to me A LOT
And when i do jump i still died.
Not cool


----------



## Krypton (Nov 30, 2012)

That strip is fucking awesome


----------



## Higawa (Nov 30, 2012)

sapphireninja said:


> omg that happen to me A LOT
> And when i do jump i still died.
> Not cool



Well I sometimes hang back and expect a sexy cutscene and then I suddenly have to press "X" xDD
And yes then for the 2nd try I miss the timing^^
But that game is great! So many nice combos you can do.
My fav is still the katana, but Im the swordsman guy.^^


----------



## Shanoa (Nov 30, 2012)

Higawa said:


> Well I sometimes hang back and expect a sexy cutscene and then I suddenly have to press "X" xDD
> And yes then for the 2nd try I miss the timing^^
> But that game is great! So many nice combos you can do.
> My fav is still the katana, but Im the swordsman guy.^^



Yeah i tend to forget which part i need to press another button rapidly.
Then i sometime i press the wrong button which throw off the timing.
I love using shuraba too
Though i want to get my hand on pillow talk


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 30, 2012)

DMC 5 should be:


----------



## Shanoa (Nov 30, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> DMC 5 should be:



I approve this message!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 30, 2012)

dante is the hero we deserve, but not what we need right now


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 30, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I can sense The Burning Ground on Non-Stop Infinite Climax being a fucking nightmare.



Yeah no witchtime per dodge

There is this moon's glare thing
If you time it right it counters or rebuffs an enemy
plus the lose witch time but get a bomb item is VERY helpful 

In NSIC the hardest boss for me was Umbra Jeanne
Balder was defiantly a BIG step up 
He satellited me twice in a row and followed up with a skyscraper 

Gracious and Glorious were fucking amazingly busted
You could torture attack one of them twice and they still have 1/3 of there HP left


----------



## Gino (Nov 30, 2012)

My set brings joy to my life.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 30, 2012)

it makes me smile :33

also forgive me if I am wrong but doesnt fire durga let you  harm burning enemies?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> DMC 5 should be:



no piece of technology can handle that much epicness


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 30, 2012)

Khris said:


> no piece of technology can handle that much epicness



it would needs 90 FPS D:


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 30, 2012)

Even though DMC 4 Dante isn't the same Dante that Hideki Kamiya made he is a likeable Dante. 

Anyhow this video shows DMC 4 Dante with Bayoentta, and if Hideki bought Dante from Capcom he could make a Bayonetta 3 .

Allowing you to play as Dante or possibly Dante meeting Bayonetta  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8E26YHNlgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 30, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> it makes me smile :33
> 
> also forgive me if I am wrong but doesn't fire durga let you  harm burning enemies?



Not that I remember considering I had that thing on my feet. While armed with Shuraba.

That said, I love how Bayonetta lets you mix weapons up based on hands and feet like how Vergil in DMC3 has Yamato + Force Edge.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 1, 2012)

This game sucks so bad that we aren't even discussing previous DMCs in this thread anymore, but are discussing other games that are better than it by a nautical mile, such as Bayonetta.

Well, have a good ole nice gif of Donte flying like a bird: 




....


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 1, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> This game sucks so bad that we aren't even discussing previous DMCs in this thread anymore, but are discussing other games that are better than it by a nautical mile, such as Bayonetta.
> 
> Well, have a good ole nice gif of Donte flying like a bird:
> 
> ...



holy crap the gif of him floating in the clouds was right!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Oc5pumXHzvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 1, 2012)

I need to myself a HD recording device so I can post DMC3 vids

I take it upon myself to save this thread

anyone know any good recorders?


----------



## Vault (Dec 1, 2012)

Im interested to see how well you play DMC Kenny.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm not that good, I make a lot of silly mistakes

managed to borrow the HD collection from a friend. 50% DMC3 complete trophy wise.

It would be fun to do a gaming channel though. Like taking requests from you noobs and play through them


----------



## Higawa (Dec 1, 2012)

sapphireninja said:


> Yeah i tend to forget which part i need to press another button rapidly.
> Then i sometime i press the wrong button which throw off the timing.
> I love using shuraba too
> Though i want to get my hand on pillow talk



I wanne try out every weapon , really alot to do, and its really hard to find all the secrets 
I really try my best but sometimes I just fly by^^


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 1, 2012)

@tameem(thefuck kind of name is that anyway?) yeah, i'd laugh at dante. but BECAUSE HE'D DO SOMETHING FUNNY while being simultaneously cool, naturally without even trying.

would you laugh at this?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 1, 2012)

Funny looking at some of the info

DMC1, 2, and 3 Dante were made by one: hideki
DMC4 Dante was made by another: ????
DmC Donte is made by Ninja Theory: Tameem

And IMO I like DMC4 Dante the best. DMC3 is unforgettable but Uncle Dante was to fucking suave and smooth.
He'd turn a desert into a glass city with his mere presence :33


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 1, 2012)

DMC4 Dante is the best. Even at the midst of problems he did not gave a shit at all.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfdzyIrd89U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLOwwchSrjw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 1, 2012)

4dante was such a treat to watch. seeing him have fun was also fun for us. i think i liked the scene where he's showing off lucifer, or maybe before he's fighting the  ice frog thing, oh wait! when he "touches the power of the savior" XD


ugh when i see fuck you's face i just want to punch his face in!


----------



## DedValve (Dec 1, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> 4dante was such a treat to watch. seeing him have fun was also fun for us. i think i liked the scene where he's showing off lucifer, or maybe before he's fighting the  ice frog thing, oh wait! when he "touches the power of the savior" XD
> 
> 
> ugh when i see fuck you's face i just want to punch his face in!



HEY FUCK YOU!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 1, 2012)

i like how dmc's theme is "Never Surrender" while dmc4's was "Shall never surrender". very creative NT =P


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i like how dmc's theme is "Never Surrender" while dmc4's was "Shall never surrender". very creative NT =P



"I like" game?

I like how DmC is portrayed as something new and ground breaking, with NOT DONE BEFORE shit but majority of DmC achivement list is quotes or lines from DMC 1-4.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 1, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> "I like game"?
> 
> I like how DmC is portrayed as something new and ground breaking, with NOT DO BEFORE shit but majority of DmC achivement list is quotes or lines from DMC 1-4.



I believe that's called an homage. Nearly every game from a franchise with an achievement list is just references to stuff from older games.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> I believe that's called an homage. Nearly every game from a franchise with an achievement list is just references to stuff from older games.


Then what do you call when Dante is labeled a laughable character (and not cool), and Trish a prostitute with a gun?

What kind of homage is DmC when NT's Dante has replaced real DAnte in Playstation allstar?


Homage is when you create a new character and story but same gameplay, but still reference to a previous game or story.


That is what Hideki Kamiya did with Bayonetta. He referenced his own games. 


THAT IS HOMAGE.


DmC achievement list is just a cheap way to get people to buy the game.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVEe1f1TuZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 1, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Then what do you call when Dante is labeled a laughable character (and not cool), and Trish a prostitute with a gun?



Things from the actual game like Dante and Trish are what differentiates the new game from the old series. Achievements have no impact on the game so they can be named whatever.

Edit: A Homage is just a reference to older works or work you draw heavily from. They can be anything from major elements, gameplay, or minor elements, like an achievement list.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> Things from the actual game like Dante and Trish are what differentiates the new game from the old series. Achievements have no impact on the game so they can be named whatever.
> 
> Edit: A Homage is just a reference to older works or work you draw heavily from. They can be anything from major elements, gameplay, or minor elements, like an achievement list.


I'll use this analogy to get my point across.

Imagine i was a fan of a great boxer. Time passes and the boxer i was a fan of gets old, and i myself have become a great boxer.
IFi say "I am better than X boxer i was fan of" - how am i paying tribute to that boxer? I am not.

DmC Dante is exactly that.
His creator (Tameem antoniades) says DmC Dante is better than real Dante.


Tribtue or homage is when you say "That boxer is great, and i can't replace him".


DmC Dante is replacing DMC Dante.


So with that said, i don't see in anyway how Achievement list of DmC is a homage to DMC.


IF you wanted to pay a homage to DMC story - build on it - don't replace it. Which is EXACTLY what DmC project has been about : replacing story AND character.


EDIT:
Furthermore, the point of references is to show something familiar in a different game that is not related to the game it references.

DmC is reboot of DMC.

Bayonetta =different game has alot of references.


Kinda stupid to reference DMC when DmC is the reboot of it.

"This game is called Devil May Cry,mmm....is it related to Devil May Cry?"

Duuuh.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 1, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> I'll use this analogy to get my point across.
> 
> Imagine i was a fan of a great boxer. Time passes and the boxer i was a fan of gets old, and i myself have become a great boxer.
> IFi say "I am better than X boxer i was fan of" - how am i paying tribute to that boxer? I am not.
> ...



The purpose of a reboot is to change the story and characters in such a way that they are different from the original while sharing a few traits in common. If they just redid the same thing or continued the story it would not be a reboot. 

A homage does not have to go out of it's way to say, "Hey, this older thing was great." It can be as simple as a line of dialog or scene from what it's referencing. 

It is a homage because it is referencing the older games and, from what I've read, Tameen is a fan of the older games and liked them, DMC1 at least.

Edit: Reboots often reference older iterations. Look at "Skyfall" for example, it references the older kooky gadgets in the series although the Craig-Bond series is a reboot where that stuff didn't happen.


----------



## Gino (Dec 1, 2012)

Homage No Homage the game is still shit.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> The purpose of a reboot is to change the story and characters in such a way that they are different from the original while sharing a few traits in common. If they just redid the same thing or continued the story it would not be a reboot.
> 
> A homage does not have to go out of it's way to say, "Hey, this older thing was great." It can be as simple as a line of dialog or scene from what it's referencing.
> 
> It is a homage because it is referencing the older games and, from what I've read, Tameen is a fan of the older games and liked them, DMC1 at least.


I know what reboot and homage is.
And Tamee is only a "fan" because he's working on DmC, not because he's truly fan of it. His comment about Bayonetta's story is "over the top and very carrictured and JAPANESY. And for that ABSURD style it does that well, but i personally don't find that cool".

DMC 1-4 = pretty much JAPANESY AND OVER THE TOP like Bayonetta.

He's not a fan of Devil May Cry story or character.
If he was he wouldn't make comment about Dante not being cool and Trish being a prostitute with a gun. HE HAS SAID THIS.
Or his comments about Bayonetta which btw shares alot similarities with DMC when it comes to cutscenes.


And i will tell you one thing about reboots since you think i don't know what they are...
Do you know reboots are done by companies because it's a safe plan for them to earn money by taking advantage of a already existing fanbase? And because making a new story and characters results in a risk people won't buy the game - hence why they "reboot".


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 1, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> I know what reboot and homage is.
> And Tamee is only a "fan" because he's working on DmC, not because he's truly fan of it. His comment about Bayonetta's story is "over the top and very carrictured and JAPANESY. And for that ABSURD style it does that well, but i personally don't find that cool".
> 
> DMC 1-4 = pretty much JAPANESY AND OVER THE TOP like Bayonetta.


Bayonetta was a lot more over the top than DMC 1-4. especially 1 which had a very grounded, for what it was, and gothic feel. 



> He's not a fan of Devil May Cry story or character.
> If he was he wouldn't make comment about Dante not being cool and Trish being a prostitute with a gun. HE HAS SAID THIS.
> Or his comments about Bayonetta which btw shares alot similarities with DMC when it comes to cutscenes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 1, 2012)

oh god, that troll is still here trying to sound smart.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 1, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> oh god, that troll is still here trying to sound smart.



How am I trolling? I've admitted the game has flaws and that other games in the series are better than it. I just think DmC is better than most games in the genre because most games in the genre have combat that is much worse like God of War or Castlevania:LoS.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2012)

> He's not a fan of Devil May Cry story or character.
> If he was he wouldn't make comment about Dante not being cool and Trish being a prostitute with a gun. HE HAS SAID THIS.
> Or his comments about Bayonetta which btw shares alot similarities with DMC when it comes to cutscenes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 1, 2012)

White Wolf why are you arguing with a NT employee? He doesn't listen to logic at all.

And why are you saying that its at least better than the shitty Hack n Slash games why are your lowering your standards for this game yet you are defending it?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't think DmC is better than DMC.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 1, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> I don't think DmC is better than DMC.



my bad i was referring to this qutoe 



mystictrunks said:


> How am I trolling? I've admitted the game has flaws and that other games in the series are better than it. I just think DmC is better than most games in the genre because most games in the genre have combat that is much worse like God of War or Castlevania:LoS.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 1, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> White Wolf why are you arguing with a NT employee? He doesn't listen to logic at all.
> 
> And why are you saying that its at least better than the shitty Hack n Slash games why are your lowering your standards for this game yet you are defending it?


I've been saying that since my first post. Most of the character action genre is piss easy and brainless. DmC isn't in the same realm as DMc1,3 Bayotena, NG1, NG Black, or NG2 but it's much better, combatwise, than games like God of War.



> When did he say he was a fan of DMC story or character?


From an interview before the release of HS. I would have to google to find it. I remember it because I was surprised someone who liked DMC so much would make such a bad combat engine.



> No, you build on it...if you want to change it then your not a fan. If i see "Ok this aspect of DMC story is flawed, it's better to improve on it", i improve it - i don't change it.


Not if you are tasked with rebuilding the franchise. 



> As i said above, you improve on what you think is bad. You don't replace it. You remove what's bad about it thus improve it. And by removing i don't mean making a changed character and saying he's cooler than the real one.


He probably believes by changing the character he's improving them.



> Reboots are done because it uses existing fanbase to draw attention and money. Spiritual successor can do exactly same as a reboot, that is make a DMC game but with alot of changes and some similarities.


Spiritual successors aren't as popular are reboots. It's smarter to completely change a series through a reboot than make something new. It's why characters like Batman and Sherlock Holmes are constantly rebooted although their stories are able to be told with different characters. 



> Like i said reboots are done because of money. You can do exactly same thing as a reboot (change stuff and keep gameplay) by making a spiritual successor (a new character and story but with MINOR story similarities).
> 
> But they don't do spiritual successors - they do "Reboots".
> Because they want to use a character (Dante) to get the game to sell or other characters.
> ...


It is change for the sake of change. DMC has always done better in the West than in Japan and DMC4 was the most successful, financially, sequel in the entire franchise. IIRC, it's the best selling game int he whole franchise.



> DmC (a westernized and reboot of DMC) was done to appeal to Western gamers because of Keji Inafune's quote "Japanese game market is dead".


Possibly.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 1, 2012)

ITT: Different opinions not allowed


----------



## Gino (Dec 1, 2012)

Ninja Gaiden 3 looks redeemed on the wii-u


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2012)

Let me explain why DmC is not impressive. IF you don't like walls of text then just ignore my post please...

1) DMC gameplay was defined over the course of TEN YEARS
2) Capcom is helping Ninja theory with gameplay of DmC and supervising the project. They dispatched 10 members (Capcom developers) to aid Ninja theory.

3) The story is a rip off They Live/VforVendetta MIXED with DMC story = VERY ORIGINAL lol


4) Alot of things of DMC gameplay has been defined and ready for Ninja theory to recreate. Rebellion, Ebony and Ivory, Devil trigger, Helm breaker. All of these have been made already. All Ninja theory had to do was recreate it, and EVEN doing that they received help byCapcom.
This isn't a "Let's design a new game", it's "Oh we're reproducing a game with help".

5) DmC seems like a downgrade. No Turbomode option, 30 fps (Ps3 version Demo video showed it was average 28 fps and ONCE it was 20 fps), so it's not stable for PS3, it has no taunt , no hard lock.


6) IT also has glitches...and the ranking meter is flawed

And it's gameplay doesn't beat DMC 3's which was made in 2006. which will be 7 years ago when DmC is released in 2013.


Instead of implementing Taunt further into gameplay of DMC, instead of keeping 60 fps (It's a hack and slash dammit)..and so on they prioritized graphical enviroment and so on.



People who supports DmC base their opinion on the graphics and think gameplay in DmC is something new - it's not. 10 years ...10 years...



LOL AT "Spiritual sucessor isn't as popular as reboots":
No shit...

Haftnat is right.

You have no logic.

It's as if i am talking to Capcom.

People who think reboots are ok are people who are brainwashed.
PErhaps not to a BIG degree, but to a small degree you are.



Because again: reboots are done for money.
Money...

And saying otherwise is sheepish.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 1, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Let me explain why DmC is not impressive. IF you don't like walls of text then just ignore my post please...
> 
> 1) DMC gameplay was defined over the course of TEN YEARS
> 2) Capcom is helping Ninja theory with gameplay of DmC and supervising the project. They dispatched 10 members (Capcom developers) to aid Ninja theory.



Yes, those things did in fact happen.



> 3) The story is a rip off They Live/VforVendetta MIXED with DMC story = VERY ORIGINAL lol


Yes, most stories can be said to have ripped off other stories. They Live and V for Vendetta were not the first stories with their themes and will not be the last.



> 4) Alot of things of DMC gameplay has been defined and ready for Ninja theory to recreate. Rebellion, Ebony and Ivory, Devil trigger, Helm breaker. All of these have been made already. All Ninja theory had to do was recreate it, and EVEN doing that they received help byCapcom.
> This isn't a "Let's design a new game", it's "Oh we're reproducing a game with help".[/qoute]
> Yes, they did have to do that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 1, 2012)

Seriously? tl;dr-ing with a troll? Why?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 1, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Seriously? tl;dr-ing with a troll? Why?



Why do you think I'm a troll?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2012)

ok, i looked at what i wrote. And i regret it. But i got pissed because you seem to think reboots are done for something than money. It's not.

So i apologize to you (MysticTrunks) for behaving like an arsehole.

I respect you have a different opinion. That you like DmC.

But in no way do i respect or acknowledge your arguments about rebooting.
Reboots are popular because they take something you like and change it.

Let me illustrate that:
Teenage Ninja turtles. It's being rebooted. People (i recall as kid i watched the cartoon) love Teenage Mutant Ninjas.
Michael Bay will reboot it and this time they aren't mutants but ALIENS!!

Reboots aren't liked by fans. But it is a POPULAR business trend. But it's anything but good.

If Michael Bay made a movie called "Turtles Will FLy" = noone would give a darn.
But if you make "Teenage Mutant Ninja" = then lots of people gives a fuck because your taking something what people like...and reboot it.
Some people may say "O i like the reboot", but at the end of day reboots aren't good. 


The same success that reboots bring can be done by expanding on existing story or EVEN make same story but with better technology.



And also the fact they reboot things because they have no good ideas. Lack of creativity.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 1, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> But in no way do i respect or acknowledge your arguments about rebooting.
> Reboots are popular because they take something you like and change it.


*He's.*

*A*

*TROLL*


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> *He's.*
> 
> *A*
> 
> *TROLL*



Please present me with proof then


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 1, 2012)

Why did I even bothered. Never mind, please continue arguing with a troll.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 1, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> ok, i looked at what i wrote. And i regret it. But i got pissed because you seem to think reboots are done for something than money. It's not.


They aren't always done for money though. Certain franchises are rebooted even though they are still highly profitable and their reboots take them in risky directions that could tank them.



> So i apologize to you (MysticTrunks) for behaving like an arsehole.
> 
> I respect you have a different opinion. That you like DmC.


Thank you. 



> But in no way do i respect or acknowledge your arguments about rebooting.
> Reboots are popular because they take something you like and change it.
> 
> Let me illustrate that:
> ...



But not all reboots are like that. Using TMNT as an example the TV shows have all, outside of the like-action one, been better or at least as good as than the 80s/90s series. And in film there are successful reboots like Batman's two reboots, the Marvel Universe and the Bond Films.



> If Michael Bay made a movie called "Turtles Will FLy" = noone would give a darn.
> But if you make "Teenage Mutant Ninja" = then lots of people gives a fuck because your taking something what people like...and reboot it.
> Some people may say "O i like the reboot", but at the end of day reboots aren't good.


That depends on whose making them. If you get someone who cares about the franchise or at leats cares about their artform they can make something good.



> The same success that reboots bring can be done by expanding on existing story or EVEN make same story but with better technology.


Some reboots want to tell new stories free from continuity and rebooting helps that. It's easier and wiser to take dangerous leaps with an existing franchise than it is to pour a ton of money into something new that may flop.




> And also the fact they reboot things because they have no good ideas. Lack of creativity.


The same thing could be said of sequels and prequels though but they often produce great games. Looking at just Capcom's line up Games like DMC3,4, Megaman 2, 3, X-X4, Battle Network, Street Fighter II-IV, Megan Man Powered Up and so on were some of their best games and they were all reboots, sequels and prequels.



Hatifnatten said:


> Why did I even bothered. Never mind, please continue arguing with a troll.



Why do you think I'm a troll? Is it because I think DmC is better than most games in its genre and I'm not riding the hate train with the majority of posters?


----------



## Gino (Dec 1, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> ITT: Different opinions not allowed


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2012)

That is true but remember reboots are done mostly in business for money. And DmC is CLEARLY that.

But i agree that CERTAIN reboots aren't done for money.
But many are done because of it.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> That is true but remember reboots are done mostly in business for money. And DmC is CLEARLY that.
> 
> But i agree that CERTAIN reboots aren't done for money.
> But many are done because of it.



and NOTE: Reboots can be sucessful, but so can a new direction...
Like instead of rebooting "Here is Spiderman = peter parker in a new reboot" they could made a movie called "The Next Spiderman" where it's Peter Parker's son.

But instead who plays Spiderman as always in most reboots ? Peter PArker .


----------



## Gino (Dec 1, 2012)

DmC is a money grab I'm sure everyone can agree.


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 1, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> That is true but remember reboots are done mostly in business for money. And DmC is CLEARLY that.
> 
> But i agree that CERTAIN reboots aren't done for money.
> But many are done because of it.



That's true but every game is done to make money. Being a reboot doesn't mean it's inherently bad it just depends on whose behind it. I think NT has managed to make a good game based on the demos I've played and a few minutes of gameplay I've watched that doesn't touch the best in the genre, like the ones I've mentioned bfore, but is miles above other games in its genre.

I feel like there's reasons aside from wanting to make more money considering DMC is Capcom'ss fourth or fifth most successful franchise and DMC4 was the most successful game in the series.



WhiteWolf said:


> and NOTE: Reboots can be sucessful, but so can a new direction...
> Like instead of rebooting "Here is Spiderman = peter parker in a new reboot" they could made a movie called "The Next Spiderman" where it's Peter Parker's son.
> 
> But instead who plays Spiderman as always in most reboots ? Peter PArker .



I think the Amazing Spider-Man reboot was lazy. It just told the same story that we've seen a billion times. It didn't do enough different things to justify another origin story. But similar stories with the same characters can be very different like Batman 89 and The Dark Knight,


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> That's true but every game is done to make money. Being a reboot doesn't mean it's inherently bad it just depends on whose behind it. I think NT has managed to make a good game based on the demos I've played and a few minutes of gameplay I've watched that doesn't touch the best in the genre, like the ones I've mentioned bfore, but is miles above other games in its genre.
> 
> I feel like there's reasons aside from wanting to make more money considering DMC is Capcom'ss fourth or fifth most successful franchise and DMC4 was the most successful game in the series.


Yes, in the end games made by big companies ARE made for money.
But when MONEY is the reason why agame is made - that's when it's crap.

Take indie developers = do they make games for money? No.
They make it in first place because they love games.
Big corporations like Capcom have forgotten that.

If i made games i would want to make money. But first of all i would wnat to make games because i have passion for it.
Not because i want to steal money from people with bad mediocre games.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 1, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Yes, in the end games made by big companies ARE made for money.
> But when MONEY is the reason why agame is made - that's when it's crap.


Not necessarily. There's a happy medium between games for games sake and games for money. Pure cash grabs, to me, are stuff like licensed games made quickly for a movie but games that are made to make a good game and make money are stuff like sequels or reboots of existing stuff and those work out well pretty often. 

On paper, many games sound like quick cash grabs. I remember on NF a lot of vocal fans though MGS: Rising was going to be a horrible cash grab just to take advantage of the series name but it's probably going to be one of the best games of 2013 now. 



> Take indie developers = do they make games for money? No.
> They make it in first place because they love games.
> Big corporations like Capcom have forgotten that.


They still have some funner games put out every so often. Dragon Dogma was very interesting, but a flop. They seem to be taking the Nintendo or Square approach of experimenting with new gameplay and mechanics in existing franchises rather than make something entirely new every time. 



> If i made games i would want to make money. But first of all i would wnat to make games because i have passion for it.
> Not because i want to steal money from people with bad mediocre games.


I think Capcom has mostly managed to make good games that make money though.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2012)

I'll leave it at that: DmC is made 80% because of money.




Considering they didn't do a spiritual sucessor which would allow NT to exactly what they have done with DmC but instead have a new character and story = more freedom.


----------



## Gino (Dec 1, 2012)

DmC is made 100% because of money


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 1, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> I'll leave it at that: DmC is made 80% because of money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I chalk that up to Capcom being incredibly unrealistic like always. I think the game is good and that NT did a good job but Capcom has been making bad business decisions for like three years now. 

But I accept your view and I know Capcom wants to appeal more to the West. I just think they want to make quality games while doing it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 1, 2012)

PLAGUE UPON YOU


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> I chalk that up to Capcom being incredibly unrealistic like always. I think the game is good and that NT did a good job but Capcom has been making bad business decisions for like three years now.
> 
> But I accept your view and I know Capcom wants to appeal more to the West. I just think they want to make quality games while doing it.


If they wanted to make quality game they wouldn't be rebooting DMC and making DmC.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 1, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> If they wanted to make quality game they wouldn't be rebooting DMC and making DmC.



IIRC, most of the DMC staff has been working on Dragon's Dogma or Sengoku games.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> IIRC, most of the DMC staff has been working on Dragon's Dogma or Sengoku games.


So that makes rebooting good? How?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 1, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> So that makes rebooting good? How?



It doesn't the two are unrelated. It's, likely, one of the reasons they outsourced DmC. I think reboots can be good. I think DmC is a good game. I've already said why I think rebooting can be good. 

Though, the argument could be made that outsourcing DmC let Capcom invest one of their best team's times into new franchises while keeping a cash cow around to help them if Dragon's Dogma flopped.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> It doesn't the two are unrelated. It's, likely, one of the reasons they outsourced DmC. I think reboots can be good. I think DmC is a good game. I've already said why I think rebooting can be good.
> 
> Though, the argument could be made that outsourcing DmC let Capcom invest one of their best team's times into new franchises while keeping a cash cow around to help them if Dragon's Dogma flopped.


Spiritual sucessor game has as much chance as a reboot to be good.
And spritiual successor gives new developers more freedom.
+ It doesn't piss off fans.

So really "Reboots can be good" is a bad argument.

Saying "reboots can be good" is like if rebooting is only path to a good game.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 1, 2012)

dmc2>dmc. i'm sticking to that


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 1, 2012)

Now I feel more up to it to replay Ninja Gaiden again. I dunno why I do this to myself.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Wvt4EJrrcP4[/YOUTUBE]
Donte might Die mode 26:22 onwards
"Health isn't upgraded to hammer the point how hard this is"
"Remember megaman"


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 2, 2012)

i sometimes think that dmc2 was gonna be an open world seeing how big it was made. i liked how in the first level of lucia, you're jumping from rooftops, dante's doing a leap of faith (sort of) kinda reminds me of assassins creed.


----------



## God (Dec 2, 2012)

an open world dmc would be fucking amazing


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]Wvt4EJrrcP4[/YOUTUBE]
> Donte might Die mode 26:22 onwards
> "Health isn't upgraded to hammer the point how hard this is"
> "Remember megaman"



[YOUTUBE]Kr0nhN3Uj9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Omega Reaper (Dec 2, 2012)

The lag from all those gifs.  Shouldn't there be a spoiler rule or something?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 2, 2012)

phew, finally unlocked vergil in the hd version, my upgrading of him is almost done. all i need to do now is max out his health and dt bars.

it actually didnt feel like a chore surprisingly considering im so used to maxed vergil, what has it been, 3 years since i played it?

normal wasnt as hard as i thought it was. did they nerf the difficulty again?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 2, 2012)

Cubey said:


> an open world dmc would be fucking amazing



Dont give Crapcom/NT any ideas on how to botch this game yet again.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbxH8o_KxCY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2012)

Mercy, mercy, mercy. Gaming journalists just take that British punk dick like champs and call it ice cream.



Cubey said:


> an open world dmc would be fucking amazing



That actually would be fucking good, if properly implemented. Something like a better no More Heroes with actual gameplay.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 2, 2012)

Brits are the best in the art of deepthroat 100% PROVEN!


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 2, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Mercy, mercy, mercy. Gaming journalists just take that British punk dick like champs and call it ice cream.
> 
> 
> 
> That actually would be fucking good, if properly implemented. Something like a better no More Heroes with actual gameplay.



Well DmC Dante inspiration is Punk movement.
Punk movement >started in UK.

DmC Dante has a british flag on his jacket (Union jack watever it's related to UK).

It's like what Tameem said "Us developers in WEST tend to make our characters more meanigful".

Where as real Dante = a eastern type of character is so ugly...

That is why we copy him to make DmC Dante look cool.

LOL....


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 2, 2012)

i don't find this game interesting at all. i refuse to get it a chance, just from seeing the gameplay, characters, story, music, design, everything about this i just hope fails and we never see it again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Mercy, mercy, mercy. Gaming journalists just take that British punk dick like champs and call it ice cream.
> 
> 
> 
> That actually would be fucking good, if properly implemented. Something like a better no More Heroes with actual gameplay.



"DmC's writing is a lot subtler,"


----------



## Gino (Dec 3, 2012)

At this point these fucks are saying anything that comes to mind.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 3, 2012)

Sounds like they're desperate.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]RyocjOgni4A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 3, 2012)

Started replaying Ninja Gaiden Sigma. Somehow managed to get a Greater Ninja ranking on the first chapter considering how out of practice I was.


----------



## Shanoa (Dec 3, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i don't find this game interesting at all. i refuse to get it a chance, just from seeing the gameplay, characters, story, music, design, everything about this i just hope fails and we never see it again.



Yeah i get people who are for this game bashing me.
I just don't like the game, the demo gameplay is a bit weird for me.
plus everything else is like sour milk. 




> Demo is fucking amazing man, I see so many fanboys hating on it because they lack taste. Granted yes, I am not too happy with Dante's character change but people seem to forget...it's a different team and composing a different approach to the original. It's actually put more into real life setting and there is symbolism if you haven't noticed. Dante and the others = American Rebellions Demons= Government, at least how I am absorbed it.
> 
> It definitely put a wow factor on me, getting me to laugh and enjoy my gameplay at the same time, huge thumbs up.





> It wouldn't be trolling if you can give me solid reasons to why you dislike the game , considering your using only as a demo and older series to the title with a different story to compare in a civil manner without being childish about it. You're comparing one style to another, that's like trying to compare abstract to illustrations, they both fall under art but they are COMPLETELY different from another.
> 
> Because honestly, I feel people are making excuses for the game being a failure only because of the re-design of Dante. Which is the most stupidest thing. You want to talk about a game being fucked up in a series? Mass effect 3, the last couple of mins of the ending, you make an AMAZING trilogy and then just shit on fans everywhere, mind you , release dlc even after the game ended. I would at least give credit to the guys rebooting this great series of DMC even if it's not in your vision. It's a lot of weight on their shoulders and I am sure they will execute it just fine.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 3, 2012)

me: the writing is horrible. case in point; the worm convo. too many f bombs.

punk: you can't handle a couple of "fucks"? its to express negative emotions

me: there are other ways of doing that you know.

punk: well its for humour, deal with it (he actually spelled it like that)

me: humor? sure. if you're 12.

punk: and you have no life!

me: oh how cute. *blocks*


----------



## Shanoa (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah he love using the f word.
I wonder does he have any other word in his vocabulary.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 3, 2012)

Gawd, how I'm fucking tired of hearing that ignorant "People only complaint because of his new design. In every other aspect the game is amazing!" line 

Just how unbelievably stupid or how much hipster you gotta be to so blatantly lie to yourself.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 3, 2012)

"It's actually put more into real life setting and there is symbolism if you haven't noticed. Dante and the others = American Rebellions Demons= Government, at least how I am absorbed it."
You are kidding right? Who the hell said that? 
It's not even symbolism with how blatant it is; not interesting at all.
DMC has more symbolism than this in 3 alone.
Real life settings? What is wrong with these people?
It's not real life settings there are dimons and anqels running around.
If people are going into the more realistic thing again and think is proves a point ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 3, 2012)

They can copy paste all that ignorant shit as long as they want, none of them gonna actually buy the game, and that's what matters in the end. The reviewers all got the free promo version, they can give it payed out 10/10 yet no money will flow. All the hipster won't buy it despite praising it for the sake of being a tough internet opposition, still no money. Fans and regular people won't buy it for it being a cheap piece of shit. No money. Average trashcan crowd who buy everything will wait until it's half the price. No munny. Not to mention all the people not buying it out of principle, who just don't want NT being encouraged for their arrogance.
So the only actual sales will come from people who know nothing about this game - moms buying birthday presents for their kids and so on.

Gonna be fun to watch.


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 3, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Mercy, mercy, mercy. Gaming journalists just take that British punk dick like champs and call it ice cream.
> 
> 
> 
> That actually would be fucking good, if properly implemented. Something like a better no More Heroes with actual gameplay.



My favourite thing about that article is just how transparent the bullshit is.

Discussing this Dante as more likeable I can actually forgive. I think it's fucking weird, but shit if you like this new obnoxious as fuck Dante then hey, whatever floats your boat man.

But the gameplay section, attacking DMC3 for being too hard...it's just laughable. DmC's gameplay is the opposite of difficult and only becomes vaguely challening (and I'm being generous) at Son of Sparda difficulty. DMC3 and DMC4 do in fact have Easy and Normal mode. They are not hard, they are Easy and Normal. DMC1 even gave you the option (DMC3 may have, but I never failed so hard to get given it) to switch to Easy if you're shit at the game.

The way that guy then praises Angel and Demon mode for mixing up gameplay grinds my gears though. Basically you get a Heavy and Light attack style...giving you less options than the on-the-fly style switching of DMC4. The lack of lock-on similarly restricts the number of attack commands, further restricting how many combos you can implement. Their praise for DT in this abomination is possibly the worst part. Launching every enemy, making them utterly helpless and at your mercy, while slowing time so you can wail on them for awhile at will? It's a literal win button. This has no place in an action game without it having some kind of massive drawback at least, or making it really hard to use and it certainly has no place in a DMC game.

The whole gameplay section though, can be boiled down to "DmC is superior because everything it gives you DMC3 and 4 give you but they give you more, with better balance." Savvy journalism there


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 3, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Gawd, how I'm fucking tired of hearing that ignorant "People only complaint because of his new design. In every other aspect the game is amazing!" line
> 
> Just how unbelievably stupid or how much hipster you gotta be to so blatantly lie to yourself.



and they call us ignorant smh

its clear enough that even if you recolor this douche he's still an unlikable prick smart ass. i dont care if the story redeems him,. its probably gonna be rushed and forced anyway


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> But the gameplay section, attacking DMC3 for being too hard...it's just laughable. DmC's gameplay is the opposite of difficult and only becomes vaguely challening (and I'm being generous) at Son of Sparda difficulty. DMC3 and DMC4 do in fact have Easy and Normal mode. They are not hard, they are Easy and Normal. DMC1 even gave you the option (DMC3 may have, but I never failed so hard to get given it) to switch to Easy if you're shit at the game.



DMC3 was so bad that he wanted to put the controller down after the first level where you fight only a handful of basic mobs.

You have to be fucking amazing at video games to actually struggle in that part and call it exhausting.

Anyway, anyone knows that the more casual it is, the more le fun it gets! XD


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2012)

> Demo is fucking amazing man, I see so many fanboys hating on it because they lack taste. Granted yes, I am not too happy with Dante's character change but people seem to forget...it's a different team and composing a different approach to the original. It's actually put more into real life setting and there is symbolism if you haven't noticed. Dante and the others = American Rebellions Demons= Government, at least how I am absorbed it.
> 
> It definitely put a wow factor on me, getting me to laugh and enjoy my gameplay at the same time, huge thumbs up.





> It wouldn't be trolling if you can give me solid reasons to why you dislike the game , considering your using only as a demo and older series to the title with a different story to compare in a civil manner without being childish about it. You're comparing one style to another, that's like trying to compare abstract to illustrations, they both fall under art but they are COMPLETELY different from another.
> 
> Because honestly, I feel people are making excuses for the game being a failure only because of the re-design of Dante. Which is the most stupidest thing. You want to talk about a game being fucked up in a series? Mass effect 3, the last couple of mins of the ending, you make an AMAZING trilogy and then just shit on fans everywhere, mind you , release dlc even after the game ended. I would at least give credit to the guys rebooting this great series of DMC even if it's not in your vision. It's a lot of weight on their shoulders and I am sure they will execute it just fine.



And the award for _The MOST RETARDED person on the Internet_ goes to......


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 3, 2012)

This game is amazing,

if you're like 15 years old.

Actually that's kinda mean, even some of the most try hard 15 year old who try niche shit to be less mainstream have some better taste than this.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 3, 2012)

And the reason people like this game is because they can actually beat it. And the uber comboing would allow them to make some totally awesome and edgy fuck you combo videos for youtube. 

Just for Truestylers to shit on them.


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 3, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Mercy, mercy, mercy. Gaming journalists just take that British punk dick like champs and call it ice cream.
> 
> 
> 
> That actually would be fucking good, if properly implemented. Something like a better no More Heroes with actual gameplay.


*Read the preview*

Hope this game get the Ninja gaiden 3 treatment, praised in previews then gets ripped to shreds in reviews.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 3, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> And the reason people like this game is because they can actually beat it. And the uber comboing would allow them to make some totally awesome and edgy fuck you combo videos for youtube.
> 
> Just for Truestylers to shit on them.



More like they love it now because they can actually beat it, but once they plow through it in 8 hours they'll realized they've "mastered" the "combat system" and as a result will just move on to the next game.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 3, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> *Read the preview*
> 
> Hope this game get the Ninja gaiden 3 treatment, praised in previews then gets ripped to shreds in reviews.



Exactly like resident evil? I recall every gamer, mom and dog praising 6 as the first coming Christ then come review time maybe a handful of lukewarm re iews at best. Even ign if I recall gave 6 a hard time.

Games are almost always super duper amazing in the previews then suddenly those same reviewers that cream their pants mow claim even superman64 was more enjoyable. Its how they make teh munnies.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 3, 2012)

This all proves the old truth about how this game was made to look like something that can be accomplished with great effort and skill in DMC series, except all you need to do is press X twice. Kids feel themselves keeewl and hardcore.

This game is not really a game, it's more like an interactive cutscene. You watch the picture, press a button at certain point to see something "awesome" happening. Repeat.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 3, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> This all proves the old truth about how this game was made to look like something that can be accomplished with great effort and skill in DMC series, except all you need to do is press X twice. Kids feel themselves keeewl and hardcore.
> 
> This game is not really a game, it's more like an interactive cutscene. You watch the picture, press a button at certain point to see something "awesome" happening. Repeat.



actually that's final fantasy, at least this game requires you to "play".

Push forward
Press x two or three times
Masturbate to yourself for being so amazingly awesome at this game for getting quadruple S's
Watch cutscene
Masturbate to tameem for making such a relatable yet deep and complex plot
Repeat


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 3, 2012)

phew, i hated farming for red orbs in dmc1, that said. just beat dmc1 on hd, normal mode. boy what a ride. they just dont make them like they used to.
i hate it when the boss is at 1 hit away from death, then all the sudden you die.

i was down to 0 yellow orbs, no more stars to help me with health, no untouchables, i had to fight nelo 3 and i beat him on the last try, and it felt so good. 

So let me get this straight, this dante has a personality, character development, internal conflict, and knows when its appropriate to crack a joke, and yet the one that just jokes again and again is everyones favorite? ok.

i liked how the whole setting was like entering a haunted mansion, perfect for Halloween. i think it was released in time for that holiday in 01.

oh and i don't mind change, i just don't like DmC


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 3, 2012)

I  probably will go for Xbox next time i buy a console.


Ps3 Bayonetta = had issues with frame rate
Demon souls = had issues with frame rate
DmC has frame rate issues as well

And i believe even Dark Souls has frame rate issues on ps3.


I mean seriously what's up with that?

DmC demo  : Xbox vs Ps3
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n93MM9P7L9Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdrjK_afvb4&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 3, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> So let me get this straight, this dante has a personality, character development, internal conflict, and knows when its appropriate to crack a joke, and yet the one that just jokes again and again is everyones favorite? ok.



I think in terms of personality (balancing seriousness and humor) DMC1 Dante is the most well liked. 

DMC4 Dante is a bit too jocular for me, but I think a lot of that is because the conflict wasn't personal to him.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 3, 2012)

i love when the actor says the line ;



> "don't come any closer you devil!  you may looks like my mother but you're no where close to her. *you have no soul,* you may have the face but you'll never have her fire!"



damn thats harsh, but so much win.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 3, 2012)

Who says Dante jokes non stop? DANTE that is...not that fucken poser...


DmC is just bullshit. The fact people compare DmC Dante to DMC 1 Dante is beyond stupidity.

DMC 1 = beginning of DMC story and the gameplay = FOUNDATION

DMC 3/4 = gameplay of DMC perfected to a GOOD degree.

DmC = taking the gameplay of DMC 3/4.

So DmC development have more time on story and graphics and everything else not related to gameplay because the gameplay is layed out for them.



Serious Dante:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPwNX6qDbms&lc=QW7bF_G_vi3CP60K6uOfMos90M2QstCRu7utvUkjgus&feature=inbox[/YOUTUBE]
8:07
9:20
13:50



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4R2_5p5KU0&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
3:10


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 3, 2012)

yeah, serious/dramatic dante is my kind of dante.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 3, 2012)

I love the joking side of Dante, but i hate if you overdo it.
Dante isn't a clown. He's a wise ass.

But Dante story doesn't elvolve around joking. And that's what i feel DMC 4 did.

But to be honest i didn't get to see much of Dante's past from DMC 3 or 4.
Never got to see him as a kid or his mother or Sparda or how his thoughts about losing them. I mean i know Dante is sad about losing his family but it wasn't shown.

He didn't say "I miss my brother" or something like that.

But i guess Dante is a closed up kind of guy. Doesn't want to talk about it...


MORE SERIOUS DANTE:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uguDFAhCOYM&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
6:43
7:55


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 3, 2012)

MY SOUL IS SAYING IT WANTS TO STOP YOU


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 3, 2012)

I am not saying DMC 3 was bad (the story).
But i wish it gave us alot more on Dante's past. 

Looking through DMC 1 cutscenes - i love it 

But DMC is a game (a game that is about what games should be about):
So perhaps it's stupid of me to expect a very big story?

But DMC 1 had alot of story scenes. So i guess that's what i wanted from DMC 3 as well


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 3, 2012)

DMC 5 gonna be a trilogy about Sparda. Calling it now


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 3, 2012)

favorite devil trigger;

tough one but, first of all i loved how his form varies depending on what weapon he used. i.e. alastor and ifrit. i love the badass design in 2 and the majin dt is so op, nigh impossible to beat just like nelo angelo in dmc3:se. the dt in 4, the design is cool, (the red horns are kind of a shout out to zero from megaman) and it enhances some of dante's attacks. (stinger for example)

so i guess im going with dmc1's. nifty how he changes only when he attacks,


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 3, 2012)

DMC5 wishlist

-Major plot points: Vergil coming back by absorbing pieces of his soul used to make the Angelo's of DMC4, exploring other Devil Knights hinted at existing (Sparda wasn't the only one) and exploring what the fuck happened to Sparda.
-Playable characters: Dante, Nero, Vergil. Trish and Lucia can be bonuses. If possible, Sparda playable as a bonus, but not sure if want as I'd rather they updated Nero and Vergil's playstyles to be as complete as Dante's.
-Weapons: At least 5 Devil Arms for each character, preferably 8-10 (interchangability is fine to an extent a la DMC3's Beowulf; their different playstyles make this fine), same number of firearms. Vergil can have more Devil Arms or variations of Summoned Swords instead of firearms.
-Gameplay: Nero and Vergil updated to have similar levels of completeness to Dante in terms of gameplay. Keep their own feel of course, massive update to Nero's Exceed system and Devil Bringer shenanigans.
-Music: Look primarily at DMC1 and 3 with a little of DMC4's for flavour.
-Atmosphere: More motherfucking DMC1 atmosphere dammit.
-DmC references: None. Not even a "haha look how shit this was". I want this game to suffer Damnatio Memoriam, which is to wipe out the memory of it.


----------



## God (Dec 3, 2012)

favorite dt?

either majin or nelo angelo

least fav is definitely nero's


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 3, 2012)

Devil May Cry wish:
Capcom giving or selling Dante to Hideki Kamiya

Hideki Kamiya creates Bayonetta 3: Rescuing Dante.

Evil witches have captured Dante and put a seal on him. He can't move or anything.
And they intend to use him to do something evil.


BITCH hating on Hideki Kamiya:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2012)

I must be the only one who thinks DMC3's atmosphere and environments are the best of the franchise by far.

DMC 5 wishlist:

Give it back to Itsuno's team.

Instant success. 

That's it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 3, 2012)

Ninja Theory has *swag*?

What the fuckery is this?

Also




*Spoiler*: __ 










> I love the joking side of Dante, but i hate if you overdo it.
> Dante isn't a clown. He's a wise ass.
> 
> But Dante story doesn't elvolve around joking. And that's what i feel DMC 4 did.



I think it was already said, it wasn't personal for Dante in 4. It was just a regular job and he's just having fun rolling with it. There's like one instance of him being serious and that was him calling out Nero when Nero was slowly awakening in the Savior. That game was mainly for Nero in which he was pretty much DMC3 Dante but with a girlfriend with a dash of DMC1 Dante towards the end.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 3, 2012)

DMC 5 wishlist:
- Made by original creators


----------



## God (Dec 3, 2012)

DMC5 wish


DMC2 REBOOT FFS!!!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 3, 2012)

I heard SWAG means Secretly We Are Gay.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 3, 2012)

dont blame gay ppl for this. They've got enough on their plate already.


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 3, 2012)

Y'know, screw everything I said. It's just window dressing.

Ultimate wish.

DMC5: by Platinum Games.


----------



## God (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 3, 2012)

Donte is openly gay.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I heard SWAG means Secretly We Are Gay.



it does
In the US during the 1960s-1970s it was the "code word" for gay men to secretly meet up, date, etc


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## God (Dec 3, 2012)

how hard would you guys rage


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2012)

Cubey said:


> how hard would you guys rage



I'd hijack a video game truck carrying all those copies
Light it on fire and drive it into a gas station
with no regard for my own life

IT MUST BE DESTROYED


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 3, 2012)

I've seen many of anti or comedy comic strips of DmC reboot.

Let Whitewolf enlighten you all. When your in a confrontation with a DmC supporter or observing their comments on Youtube or other places try :

observing how they are.


I have...
And they rather want Dante (real Dante) be overwritten (that is replaced), than have Ninja theory make Dante a better character.

That is they want DmC Dante because he's not Dante and it "relates" to them, but wouldn't want real Dante.

Which is really, really hypocritical because...they also keep wanting DmC Dante to have same moments or clothes or hair as real Dante. For example, they want Dmc Dante to be stabbed by a sword like real Dante so that their "relateable" character will be perceived as a legit Dante (that is related to real Dante or the same).


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 3, 2012)

Cubey said:


> how hard would you guys rage


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 3, 2012)

devil may cry 5 from NT. Now entirely in lowercase.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2012)

Dante was great because it's so damn hard to relate to him. 
He is so smooth, sand would burn itself up and make deserts into glass megacities 

He gets impales by scythes and swords, sits on an inflamed demon and complains about the demon not noticing because his coat got damaged. 
friend is durable.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2012)

Also, explain to me why DMC2 dante was so "bad" ?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 3, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Dante was great because it's so damn hard to relate to him.


Some people must see themself in a character to like them...


----------



## God (Dec 3, 2012)

hahaha yeah hati

they couldnt do it all at once

they had to gradually lower-case the title throughout installments


----------



## God (Dec 3, 2012)

why does vergil look like freddie prinze jr.?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Some people must see themself in a character to like them...



lemme fix that. It was cool to be Dante because as a player you are not that smooth, durable or deadly. It was cool to pretend to be dante.

but now
:<


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2012)

Cubey said:


> why does vergil look like freddie prinze jr.?



Because NT tries to imitate things they like
cursing
badass characters
freddie prinze jr
Devil May Cry


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 3, 2012)

Cubey said:


> why does vergil look like freddie prinze jr.?


----------



## God (Dec 3, 2012)

sigh

maybe dmctards should just move on
and accept the future


----------



## God (Dec 3, 2012)

wait no that's not rebellious enough

i mean uh FUCK YOU FIGHT THE POWER


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 3, 2012)

DON'T LISTEN TO THE MEDIA! FIGHT THE SYSTEM!!!!


BUT BEFORE THAT BUY THIS DLC!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 3, 2012)

Fight the man!

"But the man is Capcom....."


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 3, 2012)

:rofl :rofl

GODAMMIT, why? Just when I got into the series?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 3, 2012)

When a revamped previous gen game looks better than something that's coming out in 2013.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Dec 3, 2012)

Kakashifan727 said:


> :rofl :rofl
> 
> GODAMMIT, why? Just when I got into the series?



I know that feel...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 3, 2012)

Cubey said:


> how hard would you guys rage



How hard?


*Spoiler*: __ 














WhiteWolf said:


> That is they want DmC Dante because he's not Dante and it "relates" to them, but wouldn't want real Dante.
> 
> Which is really, really hypocritical because...they also keep wanting DmC Dante to have same moments or clothes or hair as real Dante. For example, they want Dmc Dante to be stabbed by a sword like real Dante so that their "relateable" character will be perceived as a legit Dante (that is related to real Dante or the same).



I feel sorry for the poor fucks that actually find themselves "relatable" to Donte/DmC Dante. It's kind of hard to believe he was made to be relatable when he's a half-angel/half-demon who goes around slaying demons. =/ 

Yea, he's had a bad childhood, but that's about it when it comes to relatability. I guess one true relatable aspect about him is his rebelliousness.

I realize that old Dante isn't relatable, but he actually wasn't meant to be relatable anyway. It's not even like that's such a bad thing anyway.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 3, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Also, explain to me why DMC2 dante was so "bad" ?



DMC2 Dante wasn't bad, everything else however...

We also never got any explanation as to why he changed so much. DMC1 Dante to 2 are almost completely different characters and 4 did nothing to act as a "transition" between the two (for example if Nero had died in the end of the game due to Dante's carelessness and overall jokey attitude then we could get a much clearer picture of where DMC2 Dante was coming from). 

Either way DMC1 Dante >>>>>> all other Dante's personality wise, not that it's any surprise, Hideki did an unmatchable job when it came to the story and personality of Devil May Cry only being thwarted by gameplay. He later rectified that with Bayonetta which imo I found far more satisfying gameplay wise than DMC4 ever was. Hell I even got all Achievos for that game and I hate chievos for games usually.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 3, 2012)

DedValve said:


> DMC2 Dante wasn't bad, everything else however...
> 
> We also never got any explanation as to why he changed so much. DMC1 Dante to 2 are almost completely different characters and 4 did nothing to act as a "transition" between the two (for example if Nero had died in the end of the game due to Dante's carelessness and overall jokey attitude then we could get a much clearer picture of where DMC2 Dante was coming from).



i always liked thinking that. i think trish, lady, and nero all died because he was careless, thus he gets the job done faster without playing around.

i know, i doubt the writters had that in mind at all, but it would make sense given what we have. ignoring 2 seems so weird anyway, he went to hell in the end so, maybe he wanted one final war with the demons?


----------



## Krypton (Dec 3, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Also, explain to me why DMC2 dante was so "bad" ?



He wasn't bad per say, its just that fans were disappointed with the lack of witty banter we expected from him after playing 1.

Devil May Cry 2 still by far has the coolest DT, especially is Majin form.


----------



## Gino (Dec 3, 2012)

Cubey said:


> favorite dt?
> 
> either majin or nelo angelo
> 
> least fav is definitely nero's


What could have been had capcom not rushed the game



WhiteWolf said:


> Devil May Cry wish:
> Capcom giving or selling Dante to Hideki Kamiya
> 
> Hideki Kamiya creates Bayonetta 3: Rescuing Dante.
> ...


Sigh.........
2 of my favorite series together win


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 4, 2012)

/\


----------



## Gino (Dec 4, 2012)

Fuckin badass...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 4, 2012)

i heard dante was gonna have a more feral dt, more beastly and out of control. and nero had to stop him.


----------



## Gino (Dec 4, 2012)

Like I said before capcom had plenty of leeway with the original story but yet they got greedy and went the bullshit route.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 4, 2012)

DMC2's Dante never really came off as ultra serious. He just lacked lines, period.

Kinda hard to see him as that kind of serious when you see him smirking throughout the game. Even after beating the Despaired Embodied.


----------



## Krypton (Dec 4, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i heard dante was gonna have a more feral dt, more beastly and out of control. and nero had to stop him.



Don't know about all that, but the rough sketches for Dante's DT in 4 was fucking beastly. Dare i say it, it's even more bad ass that Majin Dante.

It's been a while since i saw those pics, so if i ever finds them, ill post them.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 4, 2012)

does the dreadnaught armor count as a dt?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]mHmSGp6q29E[/YOUTUBE]
That's a lot of things to kill


----------



## Gino (Dec 4, 2012)

Now I want to play godhand


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i always liked thinking that. i think trish, lady, and nero all died because he was careless, thus he gets the job done faster without playing around.
> 
> i know, i doubt the writters had that in mind at all, but it would make sense given what we have. ignoring 2 seems so weird anyway, he went to hell in the end so, maybe he wanted one final war with the demons?



Don't try to connects dots that aren't there. The reason why 2 doesn't seem to make any sense with 3, 4 and even 1 is because they had no fucking clue what they were doing and why everyone else, including Capcom pretends it doesn't exist.

And the game was a button masher with shitty bosses and shittier enemies. It's just mediocre in every way.



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i heard dante was gonna have a more feral dt, more beastly and out of control. and nero had to stop him.



Me too, my father works at Capcom.



Both Dante and Nero were supposed to have a secondary, true demon form Devil Trigger. We don't know dick aside from that.


----------



## Gino (Dec 4, 2012)

ahhhhhhhh would could have been.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 4, 2012)

I hate how more guns are put into DMC with DMC 4.

I mean if your going to go all guns , you might as well make it a FPS or a  third person shooter...


Should be a very few guns taht don't killl many monsters, and majority of weapons should be just swords, battleaxes, and so on.


----------



## God (Dec 4, 2012)

and capcom didnt capitalize on that???


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 4, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Don't try to connects dots that aren't there. The reason why 2 doesn't seem to make any sense with 3, 4 and even 1 is because they had no fucking clue what they were doing and why everyone else, including Capcom pretends it doesn't exist.



i know, did you not read what i said? i doubted the developers had anything deep in mind.


----------



## Gino (Dec 4, 2012)

DmC2>DmC...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 4, 2012)

NO DMC2>>>dmC, get it right newb


----------



## Gino (Dec 4, 2012)

Kakashifan727 said:


> NO DMC2>>>dmC, get it right newb



Shut the hell up.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 4, 2012)

A PLAGUE UPON YOU!


----------



## Gino (Dec 4, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> I hate how more guns are put into DMC with DMC 4.
> 
> I mean if your going to go all guns , you might as well make it a FPS or a  third person shooter...
> 
> ...



It's just shows of how varied the game turned after 3. Gunslinger Style is the hardest style to master and it's the one that takes longer to kill enemies but if you're good with it, you can pull as much crazy shit as you can with a melee weapon. The fact that it doesn't play anything like a TPS is a testament to how tight the game design is.

I personally love it.


----------



## God (Dec 4, 2012)

seriously though, those devil triggers


----------



## God (Dec 4, 2012)

awesome, this person used DMC2 Dante for this one


----------



## Gino (Dec 4, 2012)

^^Dat Sparda


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 4, 2012)

gunslinger ebony and ivory were really fun to use in 3. my personal combo for them were sliding on the demons, rain storm, charged shooting and land into a wildstomp.

and no Fuck you, those guns aren't your "girls",  they're dante's "guys"  ref to dmc1


----------



## God (Dec 4, 2012)

this one is awesome hehe
nero's spirit is really sparda


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 4, 2012)

It took more than a week, but the Devil May Cry anime on Blu-Ray finally came in.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 4, 2012)

I like how this thread is already one of the most viewed, even though it's the most recent one in the section 

I wonder who reads all this.


----------



## Vault (Dec 4, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I like how this thread is already one of the most viewed, even though it's the most recent one in the section
> 
> I wonder who reads all this.



Tameem is watching and his thinking


----------



## God (Dec 4, 2012)

tameem is allied with anon guys
he'll destroy the servers, we should stop


----------



## Vault (Dec 4, 2012)

Hahahahaha


----------



## God (Dec 4, 2012)

what is that


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 4, 2012)

If Dante was black


----------



## God (Dec 4, 2012)

> "A playa wit gutz n' honor. I like that." ~Dante~



wtf


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> If Dante was black



Just wtf lol


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 4, 2012)

So I heard this game is good now.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 4, 2012)

never played any of the previous dmc games but gave the demo a try, it's meh I guess, it's nothing special.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 4, 2012)

one more thing... the cut scenes during the boss battles sucked ass,
"fuucccccck yooooooou vomit" made me want to shoot myself.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 4, 2012)

Even Ninja Gaiden 3 is harder than DmC.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 4, 2012)

"Foolishness, Dante. Foolishness... Might controls everythang fo' realz. And without strength, yo ass cannot protec' anythang, let alone yo ass." ~Vergil~


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 4, 2012)

the british flag on fuck you's coat is so distracting.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 4, 2012)

Could be worse. Could be our holy Murica flag he's tarnishing with his fuck you presence.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 4, 2012)

IM SO MATURE IM DROPPING F BOMBS IM A BIG BOY IM CURSING, I DRINK, HAVE HANG OVERS, SLEEP NAKED, LOOK LIKE I DUN CARE, 12 YEAR OLDS DIG ME


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2012)

powrt said:


> You know you can make the same case for DMC 3 Dante.
> 
> IM SO COOL, I RIDE MISSLEZ, TALK SHIT, ACT ALL STYLISISH, GOT ME A NEW GIRL AND IS GONNA PWN MAH TWIN BRO AND CRY WHEN HE GOEZ TO HELL. BUT DEVILZ NEVA CRY.



That's more of a plot summary than a character summary.
negged


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 5, 2012)

dante doesnt try to be cool. he just is 

why cant fuck you just be himself? and not live in the shadow of his predecessor...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NMqBICpMAcE[/YOUTUBE]
Just to recap for you guys.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 5, 2012)

sACFC said:


> Dante's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) bishi.


Hi tameem.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm going to name my firstborn after Tameem. Sir General Fuck You the third Sr. Has a lovely ring to it don't you think?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 5, 2012)

-you called? (thats his intro line?)
-you knew him? (doesn't everybody?)
-looks like its your lucky day (two face)
-do you have to ask? (meh comeback)
-did you find what you were looking for? (nice question)
-whatever (worst line in the game)
-its from your daughter. what are you doing granny? (I'm acting...)
-if its heads, your lucky streak continues granny. (this gag was never cool)
-thats just a piece of crap. heres another three for you. (the cutscene where dante probably talks the most)
-crap like that doesn't interest me, but your swan song will. (pretty cool)
-dont worry i got you. (not so reassuring) 
-every hero has a weakness.(duh?)
-there's still time. (uhhuh)
-where there's a will, right? (yup)
-looking for something? (yes)
-a false coin, for a false god. show time. (the most dante you're gonna get)
-king? yeah, here's your crown. (my personal favorite line)
-my job is hunting devils. (that it is)
-no, devils never cry. (he says this in 1,2, and 3, but not in 4)
-lets leave it to fate, heads i go, tails, you go. see you around. (bye)
-i know, he did the same thing. hold onto my coin lucia. (why?)
-yeah, lets go all the way to hell. (yeah.....)


----------



## God (Dec 5, 2012)

if dante had actually gotten lines, he wouldn't have come across as serious as he did


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 5, 2012)

-Fuck You
-Fuck You
-Fuck You
-Fuck You
-Fuck You
-Fuck You
-Fuck You
-Fuck You
-Fuck You
-Fuck You
-Fuck You
-Fuck You
-Fuck You
-Fuck You
-Fuck You
-Fuck You
-Fuck You
-Fuck You
-Fuck You
-Fuck You
-Fuck You
-Fuck You
-Fuck You
-Fuck You


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 5, 2012)

I've played the previous DMC games, I'm holding judgement for this one.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2012)

^Oh you are?

Then why do you sport that set?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 5, 2012)

such a freaking boring game! every time i give dmc2 a chance, i try to have fun, i really do, but i can't. T_T


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 5, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> ^Oh you are?
> 
> Then why do you sport that set?



Wanted to wear a Dante set. Might as well use the newest Dante. He looks pretty cool.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 5, 2012)

You can't be serious?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 5, 2012)

i guess i only have real fun whenever i kick a vulture demon in the face,
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDco_GeJRnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 5, 2012)

Kakashifan727 said:


> You can't be serious?



Did I seem like I was joking?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 5, 2012)

*Sees dubstep songs on sig*

Either he is joking or he is just a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 5, 2012)

I noticed that too.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 5, 2012)

hate how new dante is in playstation all stars. i bet no one uses him.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 5, 2012)

I rented All-stars just to beat Donte.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2012)

Only All Star I'm getting is JoJo

FUCK YEAH


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 5, 2012)

Kakashifan727 said:


> You can't be serious?





Erio Touwa said:


> Did I seem like I was joking?





Sol_Blackguy said:


> *Sees dubstep songs on sig*
> 
> Either he is joking or he is just a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)





Kakashifan727 said:


> I noticed that too.



"He has different opinions than me. He must be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or jokingl."

Fuck off kid. I like the new Dante get over it. You don't look cool, because you hate Dubstep by the way.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 5, 2012)

Will people even learn not to reply to obvious trolls...


----------



## Magic (Dec 5, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Wanted to wear a Dante set. Might as well use the newest Dante. *He looks pretty cool.*


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 5, 2012)

yeah guys leave him alone. if he likes new dante, so be it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 5, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Will people even learn not to reply to obvious trolls...



Shh..I want them to think I'm mad. 


Yes, he kind of grew on me since I've watched the gameplay for the demo.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 5, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> hate how new dante is in playstation all stars. i bet no one uses him.



actually he is one of the more used characters in the game. He is really good tbh.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 5, 2012)

Speaking of Allstars. Ratchet & Clank.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 5, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> actually he is one of the more used characters in the game. He is really good tbh.


Is he really controls like the actual Dante? I never played_* as*_ him, so...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 5, 2012)

i remember when dmc2 dante was in an rpg game


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2012)

I remember when I got my ass handed to me by Cerberus on DMD last night.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i remember when dmc2 dante was in an rpg game



A rpg game?
A rpg game?
Fuck no the RPG game.
[YOUTUBE]Jy3ufqp3l10[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]9Uyvzoa9YdQ[/YOUTUBE]


Hatifnatten said:


> Is he really controls like the actual Dante? I never played_* as*_ him, so...



MvC 3 Dante is real Dante.


Erio Touwa said:


> "He has different opinions than me. He must be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or jokingl."
> 
> Fuck off kid. I like the new Dante get over it. You don't look cool, because you hate Dubstep by the way.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

He's shit in All Stars.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 5, 2012)

TmC makes people creative. Maybe that was Tameem's goal all along.

Oh, Tameem, you little rascal.

*Everyone laughs*

And they all lived happily ever after.


----------



## God (Dec 5, 2012)

If we get DMC5, they should expand from DMC4, how Dante's Perfect Devil Trigger is all powerful and shit, and then Nero's is slightly less powerful but hey at least it's a REAL Devil Trigger, and then reimagine 2, new Lucia, everything. Vendetta is still a badass heavy blade but now a devil arm, MORE SMG's AND RPG's and make Dante darker, but with enough personality and lines that he's still Dante. Also explain the new environment and relation to the story, and freaking deliver with Bolverk who was such wasted potential and also Arius and the Despair Embodied.

Yeah


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 5, 2012)

We better get DMC 5


----------



## God (Dec 5, 2012)

well we'll either get DMC 5 or DmC2
i hope to all fuck it's 5


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 5, 2012)

There was a tumblr thread specifically for mocking Donte and now it's gone 

Maybe tameem threatened to sue them too.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 5, 2012)

I'd be cool with them running paralleled. Having their own story lines and such.


----------



## God (Dec 5, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> I'd be cool with them running paralleled. Having their own story lines and such.



if the original DMC continued I would start donating money to Ninja Theory
they can make as many of these DDmC titles as they want as long as I get my shit 

yes, it's about the hair


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 5, 2012)

Dante is supposed to be based off of Punk fashion this game.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 5, 2012)

Donte is supposed to be based of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Perfect depiction.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Donte is supposed to be based of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Perfect depiction.



He's right you know.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm grateful they're not going Activison on us.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 5, 2012)

Fucking activision.


----------



## Gino (Dec 5, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Donte is supposed to be based of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Perfect depiction.




lol right on the mark.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## God (Dec 5, 2012)

mcr is certainly an emo enuogh band lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2012)

:amazed


----------



## DedValve (Dec 5, 2012)

Their going worse thane Activision. Their going capcom on us 

Then again they can always pull an EA. DmC will end with Dino going through a portal, having sex with Eva, revealing that Dino is dantes mother and something red/blue/green.


----------



## Krypton (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't particularly follows this train wreck anymore, makes me too sad. But what's this dino shit i've been reading about lately?

Never really had a full explanation, so can someone fills me in.


----------



## The World (Dec 5, 2012)

Repped 

Donte must Die

Ur a faget


----------



## The World (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 5, 2012)

I like how the media stopped screaming about this game on every corner after demo was out. Can't lie now, when everyone is able to see for themselves.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 5, 2012)

vergil was my favorite in DMC3, i wish he got his own story instead of just 2 cutscenes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdlDUwqmtJ0[/YOUTUBE]



Hatifnatten said:


> Is he really controls like the actual Dante? I never played_* as*_ him, so...



He's pretty fucking broken and has an incredibly ludicrous movelist. It's pretty legit shit.


----------



## Shanoa (Dec 5, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdlDUwqmtJ0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> He's pretty fucking broken and has an incredibly ludicrous movelist. It's pretty legit shit.



Awww you beat me you posting a video similar to that. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73g4WOfAums[/YOUTUBE]





TerminaTHOR said:


> And the award for _The MOST RETARDED person on the Internet_ goes to......



Some guy from NYC


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 5, 2012)

Ahahahahaha....SHIT! SHIT! Someone post that on his Twitter, PLZ!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2012)

if we get DMC5 than i hope they focus on Nero or a new character and have Dante have a similar role like in DMC4..


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2012)

Vergil has an amazing moveset for only having 3 weapons and 1 style.

He looks even better in UMvC3 as well. I love his badass strut/walk with yamato


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hg9ry2l8Cag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 6, 2012)

Nero: whats the point of packing a sword like that if you arent even gonna use it?
Dante: bitch i used it on those demon holy knights were you not watching? idiot?

wasn't a fan of nero's corny ass character but he was fun to play as, his simplistic yet fun devil bringer was ok.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 6, 2012)

10 second fanfiction of DMC5

Kyrie is killed, presumably by demons. Nero calls Dante. Dante confirms it was demons. Nero spirals down the despair looking for revenge. Too rash, dies on last boss. Dante finishes him off thanks to Nero's efforts. Sad funeral and shit.

Let DMC2 begin.


----------



## God (Dec 6, 2012)

they better include those devil triggers though


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 6, 2012)

dem devil triggers 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdBHnd1gpQ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 6, 2012)

To say real Dante is not cool and Ninja theory's Dante is....is a paradox in itself.
Ninja theory's Dante is a copy of real Dante:

1) Name
2) Guns
3) Sword
4) Powers
5) Attacks


REMOVE ALL OF THOSE:
1) Name: Jarred
2) Sword/Weapon: Baseball Bat
3) Gun : a peashooter or a pistol
4) Power: Punk powers
5) Attacks: Punk attacks 


Then compare Dante with Jarred.


"New Dante is cool", please shut up, there is no new Dante. Only Ninja theory's Dante.

*
EVERY Ninja theory or DmC Dante supporter LOVE the fact people name Ninja theory's Dante as just Dante. That alone is proof of them wanting NT's Dante to be perceived as real Dante because real Dante is a positive thing.*


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 6, 2012)

fuck you literally living in dante's shadow. just look at his "dt", its just a recolor.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 6, 2012)

seriously, no more making fun of Donte on tumblr, everything was deleted


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> seriously, no more making fun of Donte on tumblr, everything was deleted



We are the safe haven.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

Anime Dante: Sorry kid, my performance is for adults only.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2012)

I was trying to look for differences between Dantes. Only one I can tell is the hair, the facial structure still looks the same and everything to me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> I was trying to look for differences between Dantes. Only one I can tell is the hair, the facial structure still looks the same and everything to me.



Then you are blind


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2012)

Really? Guess I missed something.


----------



## Gino (Dec 6, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> 10 second fanfiction of DMC5
> 
> Kyrie is killed, presumably by demons. Nero calls Dante. Dante confirms it was demons. Nero spirals down the despair looking for revenge. Too rash, dies on last boss. Dante finishes him off thanks to Nero's efforts. Sad funeral and shit.
> 
> Let DMC2 begin.



Terrible...........


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 6, 2012)

Shut up Gino

it's right up there with the other DMC stories.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 6, 2012)

The World said:


> Vergil has an amazing moveset for only having 3 weapons and 1 style.
> 
> He looks even better in UMvC3 as well. I love his badass strut/walk with yamato



Wachu talking about? This is Vergil being badass:



Damn son.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Krypton (Dec 6, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> I was trying to look for differences between Dantes. Only one I can tell is the hair, the facial structure still looks the same and everything to me.



::rofl 

You deserve all those smilies and so much more.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2012)

I swear to god I hope they are trolling. I can feel it, man.


----------



## God (Dec 6, 2012)

roflllll    .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> I was trying to look for differences between Dantes. Only one I can tell is the hair, the facial structure still looks the same and everything to me.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 6, 2012)

Differences between Dante and Ninja theory's Dante.

Dante is the real thing.
NT's Dante is the poser/gimmick.

Enuff said.

If Dante jumps off a bridge for fun in a DMC game and fans of Dante say "Omg that was awesome".

NT's Dante will jump off a bridge as well..


Gimmick lol


----------



## Higawa (Dec 6, 2012)

Hahah made me laugh


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2012)

I seriously don't understand this logic. DmC is a reimagining of the series, how can the characters be posers if they are the exact same characters, just redone to fit the vision of the new studio's story? I've been told that Ninja Theory is amazing at story elements, and I am pumped to see where they take the series. 

I'll use another argument for my point. Though completely different genres Call of Duty fans are unwilling to accept change so they are hit with the same rehashed game, with a slightly different skin each year. Nothing majorly different, but Activision doesn't mind because they still make loads of profit in the end. But do you know who's the real victim when something like that happens is? We are the fans, unwilling to accept change thus telling the game developers that we are fine with them taking advantage of us for profit. 

Which is why I am not going to throw stones at a game that has not been released yet. You have no ideas what they could have fixed or change since the demo, and the release date of the game. Stop bashing them and wait to see what the game is actually like, if it's as bad as you theorized then go ahead and share your dislike of it, but it's ridiculous to bash a game so horribly before it even has came out. We're giving them the wrong idea by acting as if we don't want to embrace change.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't even....

The gameplay is shit and Gaymeem says he will not fix any of the glitches in the demo, probably except for the flying Donte one, since its that jacked up. all I did in the demo was mash Axe Tremor and I got SSS easily, it's bullshit.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2012)

There is no way you read all of that, and considered what I was saying before replying. But by all means if you have any discrepancies with my argument please tell me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> There is no way you read all of that, and considered what I was saying before replying. But by all means if you have any discrepancies with my argument please tell me.



"Call of Duty"
"unwilling to accept change"
"Stop bashing them and wait to see what the game is actually like"
 "how can the characters be posers if they are the exact same characters"


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 6, 2012)

just beat dmc2 on hard mode...yeah i hope dmd is much harder


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes, because the most vocal of the fanbase is upsetted when something new is implemented into the series.


----------



## Kanali (Dec 6, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> I seriously don't understand this logic. DmC is a reimagining of the series, how can the characters be posers if they are the exact same characters, just redone to fit the vision of the new studio's story? I've been told that Ninja Theory is amazing at story elements, and I am pumped to see where they take the series.
> 
> I'll use another argument for my point. Though completely different genres Call of Duty fans are unwilling to accept change so they are hit with the same rehashed game, with a slightly different skin each year. Nothing majorly different, but Activision doesn't mind because they still make loads of profit in the end. But do you know who's the real victim when something like that happens is? We are the fans, unwilling to accept change thus telling the game developers that we are fine with them taking advantage of us for profit.
> 
> Which is why I am not going to throw stones at a game that has not been released yet. You have no ideas what they could have fixed or change since the demo, and the release date of the game. Stop bashing them and wait to see what the game is actually like, if it's as bad as you theorized then go ahead and share your dislike of it, but it's ridiculous to bash a game so horribly before it even has came out. We're giving them the wrong idea by acting as if we don't want to embrace change.



They're not the same characters. I don't know a lot about this Dante, but based on what I've seen and heard, he's an asshole with the wit of a 12 year old. From what we've seen of Vergil, he's essentially a piece of cardboard with some older brother stereotypes drawn on.

Regular Dante was a glorious, over the top asshole with actual wit who seemed to take so much pleasure in what he did that you took pleasure in watching him do it. Regular Vergil was coldhearted and cool, yet gave those moments of passion and humour that noted him as a son of Sparda.

The original DMC's took a shitload of popculture, dialed it up to 11 and parodied its ass off. This DmC is taking a shitload of popculture and doing it with a straight face in the belief that they're being super hip and cool. I can't think of anyone besides douchebag hipsters and teenage emos that think a game about fighting "THA MAN AND HIS EVUL BANKZ AND CORPORATIONS" is anything other than tiring and annoying. 

Based on the story spoilers that have leaked so far (which is pretty much the whole story), calling it vomit inducing would be complimentary.

The most positive review of the actual gameplay I've seen so far is "it was okay, I guess". Gameplay wise, its nothing compared to the original games. No style systems, no wide array of weapons, completely and utterly useless guns, a broken style meter and unchallenging gameplay, even on the higher difficulties. Oh, and Tameem has already confirmed that they're not changing jack. What you see in the demo is what you're going to get in the finished game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Yes, because the most vocal of the fanbase is upsetted when something new is implemented into the series.



You don't think Donte looks any different from Dante.
That alone tells anyone you shouldn't have a real opinion in this. 
Btw I quoted all the lines that made you void your own argument.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 6, 2012)

honestly, someone think of a better story for dmc2, i can only think of a major plot point and thats dante wanting to go to hell simply because there's nothing left for him in the human realm, both friends and demons to slay.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> honestly, someone think of a better story for dmc2, i can only think of a major plot point and thats dante wanting to go to hell simply because there's nothing left for him in the human realm, both friends and demons to slay.



That's been done with SMT.
Honestly the part with him going into hell could have been SMT if the plot point wasn't him being hired by lucifer and him going in.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

Now if you want to talk about a story that's better than DmC that farcry 3 is looking pretty good.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 6, 2012)

whats SMT stand for?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 6, 2012)

Shin Megami Tensei


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## God (Dec 6, 2012)

the plot wasn't necessarily bad, it's simply too isolated from everything else

if you can find a way to connect dante/vergil/nero/sparda legitimately into arius/argosax/de then you've got your plot

personally, i hope dmc5 does reboot 2, redesigns arius into a cooler character, changes argosax from a mass of different bosses into an actual final boss, and a real explanation for both bolverk and de. wouldnt mind bolverk playing a bigger part in the story. like after you beat de, he's still alive, and you fight his most intense form or some shit idk im rambling but he was awesome


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2012)

It's a retelling of course it's not the exact same character, but he's still Dante. About me thinking they look similar I have been infamously known for my obliviousness when it comes to stuff like that.  Though I don't this Dante will be any less enjoyable than the other.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> whats SMT stand for?



It's a version of Dante from DMC2 that basically helps Demifiend deal with multiversal threats to the multiverse in hell.

[YOUTUBE]pIvBvkBp8m8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> It's a retelling of course it's not the exact same character, but he's still Dante. About me thinking they look similar *I have been infamously known for my obliviousness when it comes to stuff like that.*  Though I don't this Dante will be any less enjoyable than the other.



[YOUTUBE]BuoUfyMUQTc[/YOUTUBE]
late to the game party


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

I swear, the anime has me laughing. Fucking episode 4.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 6, 2012)

list of devil arms 

yamato
force edge/sparda
Rebellion/Vendetta/Merciless
Alastor
ifrit/beowulf/Gilgamesh
Cerberus
Agni & Rudra
Nevan
Lucifer


list of guns

Ebony & ivory
sub machine guns
e-coyote shotgun
missile launcher
grenade launcher
nightmare prototype
Kalina an
spiral
Artemis
Pandora

whats fuck you got huh? a scythe, axe, sword, and two pointless handguns


----------



## God (Dec 6, 2012)

SMG's and missile launcher were my shit


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 6, 2012)

Gonna re-play DMC 2. Just a year ago this was the worst DMC experience. Now I'd rather play this for the entire year than to touch TmC even once again.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 6, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> It's a retelling of course it's not the exact same character, but he's still Dante. About me thinking they look similar I have been infamously known for my obliviousness when it comes to stuff like that.  Though I don't this Dante will be any less enjoyable than the other.



If it's not the exact same character then he's not the same character. What do you not understand?

Shall we call Dante from Dante's Inferno as same character as Dante from DMC just based on the name?


What people like you can't seem to acknowledge is that NT's Dante is A Dante, not THE Dante.

Just because you have a brainwashed mentality of accepting two different characters as the same doesn't mean it's true.
Let me give you a fact: The creator of DmC Dante said that real Dante is a laughable and uncool character.

DmC Dante is different from real Dante:
- Angel/Demon instead of Human/Angel
- Smoker   -Dante doesn't smoke
- Curses alot  - Dante barely curses

If you shape a apple to look like a pear, does it make it a pear? Hell no. It will taste like an apple.

And EVERY similarities you see that NT's Dante have in common with Dante is because they are doing that intentionally so that people will buy the game. They even said "Dante has stopped smoking" because fans of DMC hated the smoking part and critized it to death. Which is weird as fuck because MANY punks do smoke, and NT Dante's INSPIRATION IS PUNK MOVEMENT.


Beginning concept for NT's Dante was this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgfXeUldLt4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 6, 2012)

i didn't even touch the demo because i refuse to dirty my mind with such rubbish.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 6, 2012)

wonder what new devil arms dante could use. whip? scythe?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 6, 2012)

I wonder if WhiteWolf is so naive he just keeps arguing with trolls or he's confident that he can actually convince them.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

You should see these arguments on 4chan.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 6, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I wonder if WhiteWolf is so naive he just keeps arguing with trolls or he's confident that he can actually convince them.



Trolls by who's definition? Yours?
And where is your proof of them being trolls other than labeling them as such?


Because if you have proof they are trolls - i will listen to you, but if you don't then your just someone petty who labels anyone who likes DmC for trolls.

Which one is it? You got proof or you are petty?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You should see these arguments on 4chan.



I never go there so unless you bring them here ...


----------



## God (Dec 6, 2012)

Vendetta, that fucking big ass cutter 

Did so much damage too


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 6, 2012)

So is 4ch pro?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 6, 2012)

looks: dmc2
personality: dmc1
weapons: dmc3
stye switching from dmc4

combine all these and i'll be happy.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> So is 4ch pro?



They're against, just like the rest of us. It's just that you get people trying to justify it every now and then.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 6, 2012)

if DmC's donte played anywhere near UMvC3's dante would make this game 100000x better


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 6, 2012)

anyone remember mundus? the prince of darkness? anyone?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah, Mundus is so cool


----------



## God (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 6, 2012)

mundus what have they done to you?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 6, 2012)

He reminds me of


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 6, 2012)

if the original dmc gets another new character, make him not like dante, vergil or nero. we have enough white haired demons. how about azrael?


----------



## God (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2012)

Doesn't show bro, 

What is Bolverk? I  don't remember it, then again DMC2 had like no plot.


----------



## God (Dec 6, 2012)

he was a villain you fought twice through the game, cool as fuck design too

he controlled two badass wolves, traveled via tornado, had an aura of darkness, bigass devil arm and was apparently a fallen rival of sparda

so. much. potential.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 6, 2012)

Kakashifan727 said:


> Doesn't show bro,
> 
> What is Bolverk? I  don't remember it, then again DMC2 had like no plot.



some skeleton dude with 2 pet wolves. was hoping those wolves would be dante's companions.


----------



## God (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 6, 2012)

Don't forget



dat midriff


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 6, 2012)

she and credo were the only angels in this series XD


----------



## God (Dec 6, 2012)

she wasnt an angel my dude

actually neither was credo


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't remember that guy at all LOL. wasn't she a genetic freak type thing? I dunno, I knida wanna try hard mode, but that fucking helicopter fight with Dante. Good GOD.


----------



## God (Dec 6, 2012)

Helicopter's easy as shit, spam the RPG and DT. If you fuck up you can always rape with DDT


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

Lucia and Credo were just demons (well he was human once) with angelic flair to them. One fodder guy in the anime had a angel-ish thing going for him as well. Until Dante, Lady, and Trish unloaded on his ass.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 6, 2012)

majin devil trigger is hard to get, you need precise timing when your health gets to that pixel perfect of a spot.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 6, 2012)

DMC 5 gonna be portable.

I just had that scary thought.

Everything good that Japan does is now portable.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

There was supposed to be a portable DMC game back when PSP was new. That got cancelled.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

mfw Dante in the anime pulls a Sam & Dean Winchester from Supernatural and gets himself arrested to get a job done
Calls the warden a pudgey fuck
Detained in the cell block with the guy he was looking for


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 6, 2012)

dmc2 needed more MELEE weapons, learn new moves as you advance, its cool that you have swordmaster, gunslinger and trickster all in one, like it was a prototype of the style system.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 6, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> mfw Dante in the anime pulls a Sam & Dean Winchester from Supernatural and gets himself arrested to get a job done
> Calls the warden a pudgey fuck
> Detained in the cell block with the guy he was looking for



Fyi, Golgo 13 did the same thing, 30 years ago


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

OK
Don't really care
But Ok


----------



## God (Dec 6, 2012)

proto-style was interesting yeah
that's what i'm calling the 2 system, proto-style


----------



## Krypton (Dec 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]eo-iiE1f9Ns[/YOUTUBE]

So much truth. That video and the little extra about the damage X brought such tears to my eyes.


----------



## Krypton (Dec 6, 2012)

Cubey said:


> he was a villain you fought twice through the game, cool as fuck design too
> 
> he controlled two badass wolves, traveled via tornado, had an aura of darkness, bigass devil arm and was apparently a fallen rival of sparda
> 
> so. much. potential.



He was also a reference to Odin from Norse Mythologies. Odin once used that named to pretend he was human once.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHdekLhUz28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 6, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> I seriously don't understand this logic. DmC is a reimagining of the series, how can the characters be posers if they are the exact same characters, just redone to fit the vision of the new studio's story? I've been told that Ninja Theory is amazing at story elements, and I am pumped to see where they take the series.
> 
> I'll use another argument for my point. Though completely different genres Call of Duty fans are unwilling to accept change so they are hit with the same rehashed game, with a slightly different skin each year. Nothing majorly different, but Activision doesn't mind because they still make loads of profit in the end. But do you know who's the real victim when something like that happens is? We are the fans, unwilling to accept change thus telling the game developers that we are fine with them taking advantage of us for profit.
> 
> Which is why I am not going to throw stones at a game that has not been released yet. You have no ideas what they could have fixed or change since the demo, and the release date of the game. Stop bashing them and wait to see what the game is actually like, if it's as bad as you theorized then go ahead and share your dislike of it, but it's ridiculous to bash a game so horribly before it even has came out. We're giving them the wrong idea by acting as if we don't want to embrace change.



Your logic is flawed, that is why you don't understand me. Your logic is baed on "reboots" or "retcons", which comes from comics, and has become a huge trend in movies (Superman, Batman etc), and now reboots are happening more often in games as well.

But these "reimaginenings" are really just a term created by companies to change a established story or character for their own benefit.
And only thing that backs up their "reboots" are a piece of papers.


And the reason why NT's Dante is way he is, isn't because of story. It's because 1) Capcom didn't want Dante (real one)    2) Because Ninja theory found Dante uncool and laughable.



Ask yourself, where does the word "reboot" or "retcon" come from? Your journey will lead you to comic world, where comic geeks constantly eat up bullshit. "Look the *"new" *spiderman!".
Even though Spiderman could have a son or daughter, no it's better to reboot Spiderman instead of letting his son or daughter take the alias as Spiderman.




Like i said, tons of people accept the logic that a different character can be the same as a another character just based on license of the character and the name. But that is a flawed logic.

Reboot Logic 1:
Reboot Dante into a female. Dante now is a female has brown hair.

Would you still call "THAT" (female Dante) still same as real Dante? 

You wouldn't. You would say "That's FEMALE Dante" distingunsihing reboot female Dante from real Dante.

Likewise you would call NT's version of Dante NT's Dante.

But you wouldn't call real Dante for "Capcom's Dante", because Capcom's Dante is the real Dante hence why only Dante is needed to refer to him.



P.S Ninja theory had people write story for them.


EDIT:
Another word, only a true fan would let the character he or she is fan of die than see it be rebooted.

A character being rebooted is the ultimate creative crime against that creation.

Imagine if humans could be rebooted. Let's say i decided to "reboot" my son because i found him useless. Or if he waasn't "cool" no longer.

My son would say before i rebooted him "Don't you love me as i am father?"

My answer would be "no".


That would make me a cold hearted fucked up arsehole.
Apply this logic on a character you like, and you are no better.



Build on a character (if it's flawed) or let it die (if it's story is over). But never reboot it.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 6, 2012)

*A second argument against reboots*

Imagine Dante was rebooted 8 more times.

We would have real Dante, Dante 2 (DmC), Dante 3, Dante 4, Dante 5, Dante 6, Dante 7, Dante 8, Dante 9, Dante 10.


Which one is real Dante? Which one do we base our perception on?
We can't say "They are all the same Dante".

Surely when we say "Dante is cool" we must think of ONE in particular.
And if you had to pick a Dante from the 10 Dantes - which would you pick?
If you had to make a choice of which one was coolest-  which would you pick?


If you picked Dante reboot 10 over real Dante - then tell me what would that mean for real Dante (Dante #1)? That he's "less" cool.

And being less cool is a insult to that character.


P.S and each time they rebooted a Dante they would say "The old Dante is not cool" or "We will try to appeal to a new crowd".

But both those statements is insult to the Dante being rebooted.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2012)

Why are you even replying to dat troll? 

But thats ok though, as it increases your post count..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

Just finished watching the anime. Annnnnd now I'm depressed. Dante was awesome in this one and we got traded for this asswipe?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2012)

Listen I didn't mean they were the exact same character. I mean they are the same base character. It's a given that Ninja Theory's Dante is going to be different from the original. That being said I like the new Dante, and I like how the new DmC looks and feels. I was a fan of the older ones, but that doesn't mean I'm going to automatically shun the new one. I'm sure the new game will be way better than people thought, and they will eventually warm up to it.

Which troll? I may not have worded my sentences the way I wanted to, but I am absolutely serious. Because we have different opinions doesn't make me a troll.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 6, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Listen I didn't mean they were the exact same character. I mean they are the same base character. It's a given that Ninja Theory's Dante is going to be different from the original. That being said I like the new Dante, and I like how the new DmC looks and feels. I was a fan of the older ones, but that doesn't mean I'm going to automatically shun the new one. I'm sure the new game will be way better than people thought, and they will eventually warm up to it.
> 
> Which troll? I may not have worded my sentences the way I wanted to, but I am absolutely serious. Because we have different opinions doesn't make me a troll.


same base?

Shall i start calling Sesshoumaru for Vergil just because they are of the same "base"?

*Spoiler*: __ 













And shall i do the same with Inuyasha and Dante? 

*Spoiler*: __ 










And you better not be a troll as these haters of DmC say you are. Because i am a hater, and i would be damn if i have shown respect to a DmC supporter who's trolling me...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm sensing wrong in the Force.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 6, 2012)

Imagine if you ruled over world, and you asked humans to "reboot" their qualities.

Example:
A human is kind and smart and has black hair.

You ask the person to reboot herself to be stupid and evil and blonde hair. That is not being themself. And stay that way and never stop acting that way until next reboot.


Then you were killed, and that "reboot" reign stopped.


That surely would get my point across everyone in world about reboots.

Just saying


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Imagine if you ruled over world, and you asked humans to "reboot" their qualities.
> 
> Example:
> A human is kind and smart and has black hair.
> ...



That's a unique look at things.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 6, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> That's a unique look at things.


It's not unique. It's exactly what Capcom and other greedy companies are doing to fictional characters. Either you understand my point or you don't.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 6, 2012)

Erio, I am disappoint. 

But if you like Donte, then you like Donte... Can't stop you there.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 6, 2012)

I guess there are reboots in real world. It's called plastic surgery. Though that's often a choice humans make of their own will, where as a fictional character is fictional thus the owner can do whatever they like with it like a slave.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> It's not unique. It's exactly what Capcom and other greedy companies are doing to fictional characters. Either you understand my point or you don't.



I understand it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)

dis game is so kewl


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2012)

2 Donte's don't make a right


----------



## DedValve (Dec 7, 2012)

So wheres Trish? I was wondering if her reboot is 16 years young, somewhat slutty, extremely naive and has that "bubblegum" personality. 

Lady should be rebooted to Man that way Dino can have a romantic interest :ho


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 7, 2012)

Don't even joke about that. Even /v/ was joking about Nero being in it. Or that Donte having a similar coat design as Nero.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 7, 2012)

Who said anything about joking? I'm just preparing for the inevitable. Man and Trishy (her new name) will show up in DmC2 

Nero will be the love child of Virgilia and Trishy and will be a snobby, rich little 5 year old and you have to play as him every other level in DmC3.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)

Donte is actually a chick.

Dun dun duun


----------



## God (Dec 7, 2012)

donte and nero do seem kind of...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)

You know, it's irrelevant in any way. Nothing plot wise can make this game any worse.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> You know, it's irrelevant in any way. Nothing plot wise can make this game any worse.



The final boss is Tameem.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)

And you can't win against him.


----------



## Gino (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes you can by putting in a simple cheat.
*
FUCK U*


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)

FUCK U is a secret cheat code that makes the game super easy and requires no skill to finish it.

Execution is very simple, you just press the start button on the title screen.


----------



## God (Dec 7, 2012)

seriously though, the enemies dont attack..

it's like.. dude?


----------



## DedValve (Dec 7, 2012)

The enemies don't want to ruin your hair. It took Dino 5 hours to style his hair to give it that "I DONT give a darn ABOUT WHAT OTHERS THINK OF ME" look.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 7, 2012)

remember hell and hell mode? anyone complete that mode? speaking of, what was the hardest devil may cry?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

Played the demo...looks pretty decent. If you disregard everything about Devil may cry and take it as a new IP   It might as well be after all. I might pick it up


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Played the demo...looks pretty decent. If you disregard everything about Devil may cry and take it as a new IP   It might as well be after all. I might pick it up


I try to show everyone we should be respectful towardsDmC likers. And explain our points in a calm and rational manner.

But tell me , when did we start playing the "if" game?

That is "if you looked at it as a new ip and not a DMC game".

REALITY:
It's not a new ip.
It's cheaply using DMC to sell.



So let's stop playing ok?


----------



## God (Dec 7, 2012)

^


----------



## Gino (Dec 7, 2012)

I simply don't give a shit if you like the game it's just that simple it's your prerogative.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> remember hell and hell mode? anyone complete that mode? speaking of, what was the hardest devil may cry?


I'd say DmC is the hardest. Never before was I challenged to muster so much effort in order to continue playing the game.

DMC3 eu actually


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

I was saying that more for myself than anyone else WhiteWolf, because the similarities between the two series are pretty minimal besides the names of a few of the characters.

As i went into the demo, i was looking at it as someone who had played DMC 1 through 4 to completion but threw away that experience to experience this as a different product using the DMC name. And i enjoyed myself. So, not much else i can say about it if you didn't like my comment.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I was saying that more for myself than anyone else WhiteWolf, because the similarities between the two series are pretty minimal besides the names of a few of the characters.
> 
> As i went into the demo, i was looking at it as someone who had played DMC 1 through 4 to completion but threw away that experience to experience this as a different product using the DMC name. And i enjoyed myself. So, not much else i can say about it if you didn't like my comment.


It's contradicting that your saying "I was just saying that to myself".

If you want to say something to yourself you got two options:
1) Talk to yourself outloud (not on the internet)
2) Talk to yourself in your head


Writing it on a forum (community) about DmC isn't exactly talking to yourself.

Just saying  Contradiction lol.


----------



## God (Dec 7, 2012)

the game isn't an individual ip my dude, it's piggybacking on DMC's rightfully earned glory to serve up something more akin to heavenly sword than anything else

and that's terrible


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

I repeat; i was giving my own impressions and comments on the demo as i experienced it. I had no intention of convincing you or anyone else what to think or how the receive the game. In this thread, i can do that without anyone's consent.

I played the demo going in knowing it was not going to be the Devil May Cry i had enjoyed up to that point, and was something by Ninja Theory, a completely different developer unrelated to Capcom. What someone else thinks of the strategy behind outsourcing the franchise or how much is changed from the Japanese Devil May Cry's is irrelevant to my impressions of the demo.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)

You mean you haven't received Tameem's postage allowance before coming here? Oh boy, this is gonna get ugly.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Played the demo...looks pretty decent. *If you disregard* everything about Devil may cry and take it as a new IP   It might as well be after all.


Your intentions may not been to convince anyone. 
But that bolded part is a argument to convince people to give the game a chance.

And i hate that argument. Not because of it's motives, but because DmC isn't a new ip. 

And i hate hypocritical games. "I am a new ip but my title is DmC Devil May Cry derp hur".


----------



## God (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I repeat; i was giving my own impressions and comments on the demo as i experienced it. I had no intention of convincing you or anyone else what to think or how the receive the game. In this thread, i can do that without anyone's consent.
> 
> I played the demo going in knowing it was not going to be the Devil May Cry i had enjoyed up to that point, and was something by Ninja Theory, a completely different developer unrelated to Capcom. What someone else thinks of the strategy behind outsourcing the franchise or how much is changed from the Japanese Devil May Cry's is irrelevant to my impressions of the demo.



cool? forums mean opinions get challenged and argued
you're allowed to speak your mind, everyone else is allowed to call you on it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Your intentions may not been to convince anyone.
> But that bolded part is a argument to convince people to give the game a chance.
> 
> And i hate that argument. Not because of it's motives, but because DmC isn't a new ip.
> ...



You don't seem to be understanding; those were _my_ impressions. By disregarding everything i knew about the Devil may cry series up until that point, and not comparing them positively or negatively is how *I* managed to enjoy it. It has nothing to do with telling you to disregard the previous series to enjoy it. I'm not telling you or anyone else to enjoy, or even play the game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

Cubey said:


> cool? forums mean opinions get challenged and argued
> you're allowed to speak your mind, everyone else is allowed to call you on it



But no one "called me" on anything. Whitewolf said i was contradicting myself by giving my impressions. In every post thus far, i have been explaining how i was not contradicting myself by giving my impressions, it's that simple.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhan are you trolling?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> You don't seem to be understanding; those were _my_ impressions. By disregarding everything i knew about the Devil may cry series up until that point, and not comparing them positively or negatively is how *I* managed to enjoy it. It has nothing to do with telling you to disregard the previous series to enjoy it. I'm not telling you or anyone else to enjoy, or even play the game.


By saying "If you disregard" in a community thread (Gaming department>DmC (thread)" your doing that. Whether that be intentional or not.

It's like the contradiction of some people who write on Youtube or other boards:
"I love this game and i don't care what the haters say ! FUCK YOU!".

^ if they don't care about haters - why even waste time to adress them lol?


----------



## Gino (Dec 7, 2012)

and the cycle continues...........


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Inuhan are you trolling?




Not particularly 

No but seriously, i thought the demo was pretty up to snuff. Nowhere near as good as a majority of the Japanese DMC series sure, but in terms of gameplay, its way better than Heavenly Sword, Enslaved and DMC2. I could never enjoy any of those games no matter how hard i tried.


----------



## God (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> But no one "called me" on anything. Whitewolf said i was contradicting myself by giving my impressions. In every post thus far, i have been explaining how i was not contradicting myself by giving my impressions, it's that simple.



alright lol


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 7, 2012)

I still want to put this game behind the barn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Not particularly
> 
> No but seriously, i thought the demo was pretty up to snuff. Nowhere near as good as a majority of the Japanese DMC series sure, but in terms of gameplay, its way better than Heavenly Sword, Enslaved and DMC2. I could never enjoy any of those games no matter how hard i tried.



nghh even if it's decent compared to those we don't want it to be the new trend.
Remember what happened to DMC2 we need that to happen to this.
And no I don't believe they will continue to make DMC if this goes amazingly well.
Remember it's Capcom, ITS, C,A,P,C,O,M.
These are the people who cancelled legends 3 and blamed it on the fans. And a ton of bullshit things.
I was seeing some good shit from that project


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

I've been playing DMC 3 (non special edition) just because i'm waiting for a new Japanese DMC that doesn't suck(i thought 4 was decent to meh, not particularly bad though). But i know it'll never happen because Capcom has bled all their talent dry and they all went to Platinum So...Bayonetta 2 it is.

The real reason Capcom is outsourcing all their titles is because their in house devs just aren't competent and can't pick up the slack. That's just the logical viewpoint. Hopefully when Capcom dies next gen, they give their IP's to someone who can reasonably use them. Maybe Sony. But who knows how long they'll be around either


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I've been playing DMC 3 (non special edition) just because i'm waiting for a new Japanese DMC that doesn't suck(i thought 4 was decent to meh, not particularly bad though). But i know it'll never happen because Capcom has bled all their talent dry and they all went to Platinum So...Bayonetta 2 it is.
> 
> The real reason Capcom is outsourcing all their titles is because their in house devs just aren't competent and can't pick up the slack. That's just the logical viewpoint. Hopefully when Capcom dies next gen, they give their IP's to someone who can reasonably use them. Maybe Sony. But who knows how long they'll be around either



There are companies that take IP's to the grave with them.
Capcorn seems to be the type to do that.


----------



## God (Dec 7, 2012)

da fuck??

4 was in-house and it moved units


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

^ That was 5 years ago bro. Since then what have they done? 


Sega also comes to mind. THQ as well. That's friggen crappy.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 7, 2012)

The justification of Donte and the reason people don't like Dante is mind numbing. More amusing when it comes to /v/ considering how they love the cock and how they mention how old Dante looks gay.



> Sega also comes to mind.



>That feel when Valkyria Chronicles 3 will never get localized.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

How can you like the new dante yet hate the old one? That's a complete reversal of common sense.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 7, 2012)

All the talent left Capcom.


----------



## Gino (Dec 7, 2012)

You underestimate the stupidity of humans beings.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> How can you like the new dante yet hate the old one? That's a complete reversal of common sense.



Because he's not animu. No really. Not that it really changes on how DmC looks pretty cartoony at times. Or some of the already anime-ish shit like Vorgil in game or "DT" Dante.

I won't knock too hard on cursing considering even Dante in the anime did his fair share. But considering how smooth he usually handles it and knowing how to be funny when appropriate and be witty in a serious situation (he does actually keep things cool and collected most of the time), it just comes off as natural. 

I look at this guy and it just raises alarms in my head.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >That feel when Valkyria Chronicles 3 will never get localized.



I never played 2 or 3,  so i don't know what i'm missing 

1 was very good though.


----------



## God (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ That was 5 years ago bro. Since then what have they done?



that's the point

4 did numbers, and there was no in-between to indicate that outsourcing was a better option, so they had no reason to go to nt with this game. and now they're seeing what a horrible mistake that was because the core base is livid and they likely haven't turned over enough casuals to make up for it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Because he's not animu. No really. Not that it really changes on how DmC looks pretty cartoony at times. Or some of the already anime-ish shit like Vorgil in game or "DT" Dante.
> 
> I won't knock too hard on cursing considering even Dante in the anime did his fair share. But considering how smooth he usually handles it and knowing how to be funny when appropriate and be witty in a serious situation (he does actually keep things cool and collected most of the time), it just comes off as natural.
> 
> I look at this guy and it just raises alarms in my head.



Well yeah. I'm guessing they took out his smoking habit because that is just complete reversal of the character. But even at the base level, from what i could tell he was just trying too hard to be edgy and it came off as very comical/sad. Not like old Dante where he was a cheezeball and could make you laugh, but you knew he was cool regardless.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I never played 2 or 3,  so i don't know what i'm missing
> 
> 1 was very good though.



2 is still pretty good. Much more easier to go through considering how much of a nightmare 1 can get. 

The academy bit is ok as well.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well yeah. I'm guessing they took out his smoking habit because that is just complete reversal of the character. But even at the base level, from what i could tell he was just trying too hard to be edgy and it came off as very comical/sad. Not like old Dante where he was a cheezeball and could make you laugh, but you knew he was cool regardless.



More or less.

I mean, old Dante is not completely perfect, while yeah, he's a beast in a fight, but he can't hold on to money for the life of him and is constantly broke. Plus his eating habits tend to get brought up a lot. Amusing when Trish points this out just to have Dante remarking along the lines of "what are you, my mother?"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

Cubey said:


> that's the point
> 
> 4 did numbers, and there was no in-between to indicate that outsourcing was a better option, so they had no reason to go to nt with this game. and now they're seeing what a horrible mistake that was because the core base is livid and they likely haven't turned over enough casuals to make up for it



I'm saying the company itself is incompetent. They've shed a record number of devs, lost money and cred on their rehashing of the street fighter franchise. Lost Planet 1 and 2 were bombs, Resident Evil is failing...

They obviously felt that outsourcing was a cheaper and safer solution then attempting to make their own games, especially when they absorb all of their directors and producers such as Kobayashi into multiple year periods working on junk like Resident Evil 6 which will continue to go into the shitter and sell well below expectations


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)

I think it's about time we place bets on how high IGN gonna rate this game.

I say 8.5


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 7, 2012)

The only hard thing about DmC (besides play it), would be the Tony Redgrave achievement for completing a mission with guns only. Yeah, considering how "reliable" guns are...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

Just played the demo, game is really fun. Of course I have only played 5 minutes of dmc 3 so i dont have much experience with the series. Whats so bad about this game exactly? That it isn't like the old games? No problem for me I never played the old games


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> Just played the demo, game is really fun. Of course I have only played 5 minutes of dmc 3 so i dont have much experience with the series. Whats so bad about this game exactly? That it isn't like the old games? No problem for me I never played the old games



Snooping around I see.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Snooping around I see.


This thread is famous, everyone wants a minute of fame 










.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Considering IGN is the site i suspect has been paid off the most, i bet DmC will receive 8.5 AT VERY LEAST .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

If it gets an 8 i would not be surprised.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> If it gets an 8 i would not be surprised.


Considering DmC is released in 2013.
DMC 3 in 2006

And DmC gameplay probably won't be as good as DMC 3.


If DmC receives less than 8 - it's then the biggest faillure possible.


1) DmC's gameplay is based on DMC gameplay which has been defined and layed out for Ninja theory over the course of TEN YEARS

2) Capcom has been helping NT with the gameplay


So if it receives 7.2  - then it's a huge failure.
If it receives 8-8.5 then it's "meh".



DmC project is compareable to a student taking a test in history and the student is allowed to use the history book.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

As i say, an 8  this game is not gonna light the world on fire regardless of what happens. Ninja theory just isn't that good to make a super great game like that based on their previous games.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 7, 2012)

im never touching lucia's disc again. thank goodness for trish's cheapness


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Snooping around I see.



[YOUTUBE]LyM1UGD8sqM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

If any of you guys ever created a character that becomes very popular.

PLEASE make sure it can never be rebooted.

Go out and have a press conference and say "My character WILL NEVER BE rebooted!".

And then follow it up with 

"If you don't like my character as he/she is then i got two words for you:
Get Bent"


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 7, 2012)

hate how you HAVE to play through lucias disc to get harder difficulties,


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> As i say, an 8  this game is not gonna light the world on fire regardless of what happens. Ninja theory just isn't that good to make a super great game like that based on their previous games.



AN 8 is a score for good games. 
This game should get a 6.4 maybe?
Not that games with lower scores are bad games, but still.
The score system is so wrong now that it may as well mean nothing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

Are you playing DMC2? what the fuck compelled you to do that


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)

GOD HAND GOT A 3?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Oh IGN


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> GOD HAND GOT A 3?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Oh IGN



[YOUTUBE]MBgI76zBIGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)

Very true. God Hand is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

Of course IGN gave it a 3, being off the beaten path is considered a sin in the era of uniform generic first person shooters that get 9s and 10s every year


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Are you playing DMC2? what the fuck compelled you to do that



its better than the DmC demo.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm gonna sound like an absolute fucking hipster here, but this is a prime example of "those baka gaijins just don't fucking get it". As a result less and less creative and original games are being localized, only mainstream stuff is getting through and then west, with IGN as a headliner, starts to criticize Japanese gaming industry for the lack of great games and this is exactly when we get Dm fucking C reboots. Arghh.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm getting tired of the west. Not to sound like a weaboo but I'm not exactly jumping for joy for what's being released lately. And this RPG drought, or anything colorful and appealing asthetically is just killer.

Half my buys happen to be games that been came out ages ago or ones I'm particularly looking for.

I mean the last game I actually looked forward to was ZoE HD. And that was it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

I love western games  but i like eastern games too 

What do i do


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2012)

LOL JapanCrapcom are getting demoralized because Western companies are successful with their RPGs, now their thinking that by doing the same thing with their games they can be more appealing to the rest of the world. What a logic. 

Western developers are only good with FPS and some RPG games. Thats it. Japanese developers should just step up their game and come up with new innovations and gameplay.


----------



## God (Dec 7, 2012)

companies have no idea what the fuck they want anymore

you dont westernize a successful japanese hack n slash, that's full retard
that'd be like japanizing cod

that kind of game wont appeal to the western audience unless you sacrifice the entire original base


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 7, 2012)

Watching the TotalHalibut vid on God Hand just hits home on how casual gaming has been. There's no sense of fairness in difficulty. Today you're either ludicrously easy, to the point of hand holding. Or you're brutally difficult, and artificially cheap on top of that. There's no, I won't say middle ground, but there's no room for improvement while giving you a challenge. Like DMC, Bayonetta or Ninja Gaiden.


----------



## God (Dec 7, 2012)

tbf, brutally difficult >>>>>>>>> handholding


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Watching the TotalHalibut vid on God Hand just hits home on how casual gaming has been. There's no sense of fairness in difficulty. Today you're either ludicrously easy, to the point of hand holding. Or you're brutally difficult, and artificially cheap on top of that. There's no, I won't say middle ground, but there's no room for improvement while giving you a challenge. Like DMC, Bayonetta or Ninja Gaiden.



Video please  i want to watch.



Cubey said:


> tbf, brutally difficult >>>>>>>>> handholding



Fuck Handholding. I wish someone created a game where the idea was to explore the world of that game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Video please  i want to watch.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks. Is there btw God Hand for PC?


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 7, 2012)

*Fuck Handholding. I wish someone created a game where the idea was to explore the world of that game*.

Think that games called journey.

Though I don't think there is any difficulty to it.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

ssjsuperman said:


> *Fuck Handholding. I wish someone created a game where the idea was to explore the world of that game*.
> 
> Think that games called journey.
> 
> Though I don't think there is any difficulty to it.



You bastard. How did you get hold of that idea?
That idea has been in my head?!!!!!

A world where the idea is to explore the world.

With very interactive depth. With more than one approach to interacting with a a npc.


Example i have a very vague idea for two particular interaction scenes:


You enter a dungeon like place:
Your at a high place looking down. There you see a Ogre and a knight fighting.
 Nearby you are big stones. If you time it right (it requires skill ) you can kill the Ogre or the Knight.
Kill the Knight, and Ogre will survive and you will die because Ogre will notice you after Knight is dead.


Let's say you kill the OGre.


Next place you see a Warrior fighting a Dragon. Nearby the two is a baby dragon lying dead. What do you do? Kill the dragon or the Warrior?





Just ideas


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> You bastard. How did you get hold of that idea?
> That idea has been in my head?!!!!!
> 
> A world where the idea is to explore the world.
> ...



Sounds interesting like a open world tall tale game. maybe you can be the first to make it


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

ssjsuperman said:


> Sounds interesting like a open world tall tale game. maybe you can be the first to make it



I really would love to create something 

Btw on the second mystery, would you kill the dragon or the warrior?


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> I really would love to create something
> 
> Btw on the second mystery, would you kill the dragon or the warrior?



Hmmm I don't like people and but dragons are cool, so I kill the warrior heal and raise the dragon and it will be like how to train your dragon with a black guy


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 7, 2012)

dmc2 dmd completed. some parts i was on the edge but i still managed. this would be the second dmd i've finished (3 and 1 are harder than diamonds imo)


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

ssjsuperman said:


> Hmmm I don't like people and but dragons are cool, so I kill the warrior heal and raise the dragon and it will be like how to train your dragon with a black guy



lol. Actually here is what you would see when your at the scene:

A warrior and a dragon fighting. Close by is a dead baby dragon.

Kill Dragon and the warrior will come kill you after he's finished taking off Dragon tooths or whatever he loots from the dragon corpse.

Basically the Warrior is evil. He killed one of two baby dragons, and the Dragon mother is just defending itself. 

So if you kill the dragon well...you will get slashed/plummet by the warrior. and the "You died" message arrives 



However, if you saved the dragon perhaps you could train your dragon hehehe.

Now that is seriously a cool idea also. You save the Dragon mother and the baby dragon becomes fond of you for saving his mother. 


Then the baby dragon follows you and eventually it grows and when it has become big enough you can fly around the world with it O.o


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

Can you guys tell me why you don't like this new game?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> Can you guys tell me why you don't like this new game?



Of course.

Biggest reason: Capcom is greedy and Tameem Antoniades (cofounder of Ninja theory) who's leading the project is a big arsehole.

And the gameplay of the game isn't that amazing or ground breaking. 

The character is phony gimmick of the real Dante.


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> Can you guys tell me why you don't like this new game?



This donte isn't handsome?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> Can you guys tell me why you don't like this new game?


 No words anymore tired of saying why we have two whole threads you can read saying why.
[YOUTUBE]1Soaxx5pjio[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]1Qg6dTgRHB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Of course.
> 
> Biggest reason: Capcom is greedy and Tameem Antoniades (cofounder of Ninja theory) who's leading the project is a big arsehole.
> 
> ...



Well that was just a demo....


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

Voice acting, some dude developer is an asshole and gameplay isnt amazing or groundbreaking

those are some shit reasons for why this game is so terrible


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> Voice acting, some dude developer is an asshole and gameplay isnt amazing or groundbreaking
> 
> those are some shit reasons for why this game is so terrible



You asked "Why don't you *like* the game?"

I really do not want to go in depth about it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> Voice acting, some dude developer is an asshole and gameplay isnt amazing or groundbreaking
> 
> those are some shit reasons for why this game is so terrible



Dark souls is replaced by hardcore cuddly nice teddie bears.
What would you think of that new game that has replaced darksouls forever?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 7, 2012)

the game doesn't need to exist. no one asked for this except those who can't even play the original 4 games on easy automatic.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Dark souls is replaced by hardcore cuddly nice teddie bears.
> What would you think of that new game that has replaced darksouls forever?



That would probably make it scarier.

*Slowly walking in a dark underground tunnel, when all of a sudden you hear a squeak. Looking around the corner, your fears came true, a gigantic teddy bear. Starring. Deep, black eyes.*

Nightmares


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> Well that was just a demo....



Guess what, the demo is the finished product because Tameem said they aren't fixing shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 7, 2012)

What you see in the demo is whats gonna happen in the final product. Capcom does this shit. Also Tameem is a lazy bastard.

Also Casual May Cry.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 8, 2012)

i've found an interesting thread


lots of interesting ideas to make dmc2 better.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't dislike DmC because it's not what i wanted.

I dislike it because that son of bitch disrespected Dante, called Trish a prostitute, and thinks Dante is his creation, and that his "DmC" is better than DMC.

In one article i believe he said "Us western developers tend to put more meaning behind our characters".


Source

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ninja Theory on DMC reboot: "we're not pretending we're Japanese, or apologising for it"

Capcom:* "Japanese characters look cool for the sake of it", but Western designs tend to be "more functional"*

Ninja Theory has fielded fan outcry, backlash from series creator Hideki Kamiya and even death threats over its Westernised Devil May Cry reboot, but the company has refused to budge on the change of style. Speaking to OXM in an interview you'll read in issue 82, creative director Tameem Antoniades spoke up once more for the new Dante, insisting that you can't paper over cultural differences.

Some players have taken issue with Dante's perceived "camper" look, but this has more to do with different expectations surrounding Western games, Antoniades argued. "Somehow Japanese character styles get away with it," he said, when we asked whether players found camp leads from Japanese devs easier to swallow.

Click to view larger image If you're going to be different, Be Different.
"We did a thought experiment suggested by [former Capcom exec Keiji Inafune] early on. It went like this: imagine this game as a contemporary movie. What would it look like? What would Dante look like? We went from there."

Capcom's Alex Jones expanded on the point. "Japanese style ethos does tend to involve make characters look cool for the sake of looking cool, adding odd accessories, crazy hairstyles and colour, cowboy boots and so on simply because they look cool.

*"We in the West tend to be more functional adding things that have meaning and being able to explain that meaning. Why does Dante have white hair? I want to make a little story around that and explain it. And so on for the rest of his design choices."*

"We've not so much done away with any of the Japanese aspects of the series," Antoniades resumed. "But are more building on the foundations of the franchise to develop a game that has a different flavour. We grew up on US and European movies, comics, music and general culture. That's what we're tapping into.

*"We're not pretending we are Japanese nor making apologies for that."
*
Past Ninja Theory games have worked within lush fantasy fictions cobbled together from medieval European and Asiatic cultures. While pursuing a new art direction and story, Ninja Theory has been careful to respect Devil May Cry's combat system - read more on the subject over here, and pick up issue 82 itself for the Antoniades interview in full. 




Overall their attitude is rotten towards fans and Dante...



And they think their "contemporary" experiment with DmC reboot is such "AWESOME SHIT THATS NEVER BEEN DONE".


----------



## Magic (Dec 8, 2012)

"imagine this game as a contemporary movie. What would it look like? What would Dante look like? We went from there.""

Exactly what I thought when I saw the new dmc.....
I thought "damn they trying to amazing spiderman this series?"


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 8, 2012)

More like Dragonball Evolution.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 8, 2012)

They are simply morons. Everytime i hear about Ninja theory's strength it's always the same old bullshit: "THeir games are so fucken beautiful!".

Who gives a fuck? Games aren't about graphics first.
Gameplay first then comes everything else.

You can give me a mona lisa painting and it costs like 900m USD.
And despite it's monetary value and artistic value or historic value etc...


i will say this is one piece of shit...if u tell me "This is a great game". Refering to the painting as a game just because it's pretty...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 8, 2012)

I never really played a dmc game before. like i said before, only through the first level of dmc3.

Game is fun to me


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 8, 2012)

*INTERVIEW CONTEXT:*Devil May Cry


“I’ve nothing against big tits – I’d rather have my head resting on a pair right now – but if you’re going to try and stimulate someone on different levels, there’s better ways to do it. If you look at the stars in movies, the women people find really attractive are often not the ones with the biggest tits. You’ve got to be attractive on a different level.

“We did that in Enslaved with Trip. People loved her, *not because she had big breasts and high heels*, but because she felt like someone who could be your girlfriend. *That to me is more attractive than a prostitute walking around with a big gun. Not to demean prostitutes*.”

SOURCE:


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 8, 2012)

Goova said:


> I never really played a dmc game before. like i said before, only through the first level of dmc3.
> 
> Game is fun to me



You'll never understand then.

Use any money you would put towards this game and pick up the DMC HD Collection or DMC4 instead.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDWZIoPzSLE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 8, 2012)

Goova said:


> I never really played a dmc game before. like i said before, only through the first level of dmc3.
> 
> Game is fun to me



I think I said eariler before that the only people that will buy this game are people who never played DMC before.

Kid like my boi Sephiroth said your better off using that money on the collection or DMC4. Dont waste your time on a half baked game


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 8, 2012)

Goova said:


> Can you guys tell me why you don't like this new game?



To put it lightly this dante looks like a member of the homosexual community and that's just ewww.

Just kidding but there pages of reasons why, main reasons are. Nobody wanted a reboot, main designs are not to most liking, and combat looks easy and very slow.

Me personally I don't care much, even if it was just a new dmc game with two new action games by platinum games coming out it would not be high on my to get list.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 8, 2012)

Would not buy even if it was a dollar.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 8, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


>



Oh look, a character that tries to hard to be cool.


----------



## Gino (Dec 8, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


>



What's your point?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 8, 2012)

Goova said:


> Voice acting, some dude developer is an asshole and gameplay isnt amazing or groundbreaking
> 
> those are some shit reasons for why this game is so terrible



No, those are great reasons to hate it.

Voice acting and the accompanying script and direction are laughably try-hard bad. There's no charm or wit in some slug thing screaming fuck you at the top of its shrill voice, while Dante spits the same words back at it. Same goes for Mundus, who now look like a gangster rather than an actual god, is getting ridiculously wound up by the fact that some punk supposedly beneath his notice is screwing with his shit.

The developer being a prick is extremely off-putting as he's outright insulted fans who criticised the game. His general attitude is painfully embarassing as while saying he doesn't give a shit what the fans are saying he clearly tried to make Donte more like Dante with the new one liners he's spouting. In other words, the director's shit attitude is showing through in the very game.

And gameplay is a joke. DMD looks like it will barely be a challenge, the control layout is cluttered and you can do less with more buttons. Going Angel/Demon stance is clumsy, the enemies rarely attack, certain enemies require certain styles to hurt (limiting your options, exactly NOT what DMC is about), the style system is broken (does not encourage variety of attacks; it's based on damage output alone), the game is glitched as fuck (see various videos on youtube including FLYING DONTE), weapons are broken (scythe does basically no damage but has ridiculous range, near infinite range on the grapple line weapon, demon weapons damage output means there's basically no reason to use the others, only exception is the newly revealed spinning blade weapons which are great for making it impossible for enemies to do anything) and Devil Trigger is a win button.

There are plenty of reasons to consider this game mediocre at best, generally awful and insulting to the fans.

And those my friend, are the cliff notes of why there's a lot of negativity about this game here.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 8, 2012)

And that is why we don't have standards these days. 

I mean, NT could pull a Ninja Gaiden: Razor's Edge with this game (like this shit is ever gonna happen, considering Tameem) and it'd still be unappealing to the core base.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 8, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDWZIoPzSLE[/YOUTUBE]



seriously watch this combo video.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


>



if only he looks this good in everything else he does..


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 8, 2012)

What the fuck was that picture, is that real promotional material?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 8, 2012)

The pistol gesture is the epitome of deep and risky for the west.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What the fuck was that picture, is that real promotional material?



no idea.. but it doesn't matter this character was designed and redesigned for far too many times to not consider him a total fuck up of a character.. 

TBH, his character in the debut trailer looked far more complete "at least"..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2012)

Goova said:


> That would probably make it scarier.
> 
> *Slowly walking in a dark underground tunnel, when all of a sudden you hear a squeak. Looking around the corner, your fears came true, a gigantic teddy bear. Starring. Deep, black eyes.*
> 
> Nightmares



Fear of teddie bears confirmed 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 8, 2012)

i would actually like a darker dante, more serious and to the point. have a character arc like he did in 1 and 3, give him another rival like bolverk, he was sparda's rival so why not have a story to that? make him question his goal, what if all this human vs demon war isn't as black and white as he thought, some demon human hybrids and pure humans are just as evil as any pure demon, (see arkham and to an extent vergil) maybe have him want to destroy every demon, him included, thus the reason why he went to hell.


demon: w-wait! im being used, please, we can work this out-,
dante: *BAM* your problems solved.

speaking of black and white, have bolverk be a grey character, and as a bonus, give dante his sword and wolves for companions. idk i like that idea for some reason.


----------



## God (Dec 8, 2012)

blood, im with you dude
jokester dante is awesome, but dmc2 dante was cool as shit, not because he tried too hard to be dark *cough* but because it looked like a good progression of dmc2 dante (as compared to dmc3 dante who was the opposite)

all they need to do is make bolverk play a more important part, explain more on the main villain (arius/argosax (plus redesign base argosax into not being a sitting blob of bullshit)
ther's your story

OH AND INCLUDE THE UNRELEASED DT's FROM 4 (including nero's)

seriously, i get ridiculously angry when i think about that.
you mean to tell me instead of an awesome secondary transformation, we got shafted with a hallf-assed specter as nero's sole dt???


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 8, 2012)

if only it was dlc. if only...


----------



## God (Dec 8, 2012)

they could still do it right?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 8, 2012)

doubt it. 

"DURR WHY GO BACK TO WORK ON THAT GAME?! ITS OLD HERPA DERPA, PEOPLE WANT FRESH AND NEW SHEET, LIKE DmC"


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 8, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


>



Angels are not whores. Angels are purity and virtue incarnate.
They stand for things like temperance, chastity, justice, fortitude, charity, patience, kindness and the list goes on and on. 
The fact that you have to make angels a bunch of whores to make a character stand out on how he gets the ladies then you have a problem.

However this is the kicker. *Why does Donte care about Kat/Cat?*
If he is getting virgin pure Angel pussy that looks like that and angels are above humans and thus don't carry or are not effected by human diseases and sicknesses, why care about Cat?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 8, 2012)

I think I should make up a controversial religious/blasphemous bullshit article and plaster it over the internet on why DmC is anti-religion


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 8, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Angels are not whores. Angels are purity and virtue incarnate.
> They stand for things like temperance, chastity, justice, fortitude, charity, patience, kindness and the list goes on and on.
> The fact that you have to make angels a bunch of whores to make a character stand out on how he gets the ladies then you have a problem.
> 
> ...


It's just a stupid story.

"The whole story is like "I will save you KyrieKat!"


----------



## God (Dec 8, 2012)

comparing donte to nero


----------



## Gino (Dec 8, 2012)

Fuck it I liked playing with Nero more than Dante in the game.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 8, 2012)

I like Nero. And though the story of DMC 4 was not special either.

It's way better than Edgy Donte saving Edgy stupid girl.

Kat "My foster father was a demon...."
"So i killed the bastard".


A edgy character saving another edgy character:



What's next? 

Donte: You don't have to do this...
Kat: I want to! Go ahead and bite me, and make me an half angel/demon.


----------



## God (Dec 8, 2012)

hahahaha 

special lol at killing bastard demon foster father part
utterly atrocious dialogue along with EVERYthing else


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 8, 2012)

i guess it was the lack of weapons (and turbo mode) in 4 that made me not like dante as much. was it just my tv or does dante seem bulkier? i don't like it.

nero's fun to play as and all, but the comparisons to him and kyrie to ichigo and orihime just makes me cringe in disgust (not a fan)


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 8, 2012)

ALSO a art i've never seen before (pretty rare picture tbh):


----------



## Gino (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah that's the picture that's pops in when you select infrit from the devil arms menu.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 8, 2012)

herka derka i'm still looking for a full screenshot of dmc2's dt. both normal and majin.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Angels are not whores. Angels are purity and virtue incarnate.
> They stand for things like temperance, chastity, justice, fortitude, charity, patience, kindness and the list goes on and on.
> The fact that you have to make angels a bunch of whores to make a character stand out on how he gets the ladies then you have a problem.
> 
> ...



Tameem trying to be edgy and failing hard


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 8, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Angels are not whores. Angels are purity and virtue incarnate.
> They stand for things like temperance, chastity, justice, fortitude, charity, patience, kindness and the list goes on and on.
> The fact that you have to make angels a bunch of whores to make a character stand out on how he gets the ladies then you have a problem.
> 
> ...


Better question yet why does this Cat/Kat exists in a fucking DMC game.

Cause it's not DMC and was meant to be Demon Slayer: Chronicles of tameem.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 8, 2012)

So I played the demo...


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2012)

Why do Donte's guns look shitty, shoot shitty and look like peashooters next to Dante's?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 8, 2012)

The World said:


> Why do Donte's guns look shitty, shoot shitty and look like peashooters next to Dante's?


I dunno, the only problem with this game is Dante's hair color.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 8, 2012)

You know if they make Donte wear a fedora I wouldn't mind that he doesn't have white hair.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2012)

You know if Platinum took over I wouldn't mind that Donte doesn't have white hair

Also if raging fanboys castrated Tameem and then beheaded him in a reenactment of the French Revolution would be nice too


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 8, 2012)

If Platinum took over he wouldn't be Donte anymore though. He'd be Dante son of Sparda, the fucker of Bayonetta


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 8, 2012)

if Plat took over it would be DMC5


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 8, 2012)

Goova said:


> Can you guys tell me why you don't like this new game?



Minor reasons:
-The story.
-The dialogue. "FUCK YOU"
-Changing Dante into some try hard rebel whose insults are mostly unwitty.

Major reasons:
-30 FPS
-Glitches
-Difficulty has decreased
-Gameplay could _not_ be considered an improvement compared to the other DMC titles, barring DMC2(And there's still debates on whether DmC is worse than DMC2). Infact, the gameplay is heavily considered to be essentially a downgrade. 

And possibly the biggest reason? This reboot may possibly knock down and replace the original series. Despite how many people may think otherwise, I think that this is actually a likely scenario. Let's look at the people that own the series. 

The guys that own it are Capcom. Capcom's quality in being a good company has visibly decreased in the past years and they have made some perturbing decisions with the handling of the Mega Man series. If this game at least does well in the sales, we may possibly have to kiss the old Dante goodbye, and reluctantly welcome new Dante with open arms. Knowing Capcom, if DmC does well, they'll  leave classic DMC in a heartbeat.

Of course... this could also be a lose-lose situation. See, if DmC performs poorly in sales, Capcom could possibly interpret it as people not liking the ENTIRE DMC series anymore, and may very well do away with DMC.



Axl Low said:


> Angels are not whores. Angels are purity and virtue incarnate.
> They stand for things like temperance, chastity, justice, fortitude, charity, patience, kindness and the list goes on and on.
> The fact that you have to make angels a bunch of whores to make a character stand out on how he gets the ladies then you have a problem.
> 
> ...



I guess it's just supposed to be symbolic or something. Like that one picture of him stabbing into his chest screaming like a little bitch.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> If Platinum took over he wouldn't be Donte anymore though. He'd be Dante son of Sparda, the fucker of Bayonetta



He would literally ride Bayonetta up Temennigru like his motorcycle.

And have her explode on exit

Leaving only her tits in his hands like the handle


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> So I played the demo...



It was the best game you have ever played right?


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2012)

Jesus you can really see the difference between them there.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2012)

No contest here


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 8, 2012)

It really annoys me when I see any fanart where shlock from this game is presented on an equal level with DMC characters.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2012)

Wash the horrible image of Donte out of your eyes and soak in Nevan's hawt sex


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 8, 2012)

I'll be picking up the game. I like it.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2012)

There are so many other games you can spend your money on

Or you can give it away to a hobo

Money better spent


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 8, 2012)

The World said:


> Wash the horrible image of Donte out of your eyes and soak in Nevan's hawt sex





Now that's what I'm... talking about


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 8, 2012)

real vergils reaction is priceless XD


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCnWE7pHnAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 8, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCnWE7pHnAA[/YOUTUBE]



Are we doing Vergil combovids now?

We are doing Vergil combovids now.

Have some glorious Topbreeder my friends. If anyone has any more of his vids please for the love of Sparda send me links; this guy's work is glorious.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IriJsAfAY8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 8, 2012)

Vergil would cut that princess phony of him so hard he would cry home to Tameem.

Many DMC fans including myself have a theory that Vergil's strive for power is because of the mental trauma of witnessing his mother be murdered and he couldn't do anything about it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 8, 2012)

gee seeing nero's story by itself is like fanfic from some melodramatic teen who's tired of his parents forcing him to go to church all the time. oh and his favorite blow up doll.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow. I didin't realize how huge the difference was. 
Vergil's face is just priceless, though.



The World said:


> No contest here



I think I just found my new sig.


----------



## Shanoa (Dec 9, 2012)

> Same reason they are rebooting everything else. Better engines/ideas of great games, although it's definitely taking a chance...a chance fucking square enix doesn't want to take with FF7 or any other outdated FF game. Maybe they don't have the same team because their games been lacking tbh..


same guy i quoted earlier


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 9, 2012)

I wish NT had a monopoly on all video games.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 9, 2012)

if bayonette and dante had a kid....i'd call him azrael

i heard kamiya is interested in making another starfox


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd call him Aizen


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 9, 2012)

Could call him Kami.

Isn't Kami japanese word for "Fire"?

Also Kami = short for Kamiya
creator for both characters.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 9, 2012)

the hd collection really isn't all that hd. looks like its just all mashed up, sprinkled with fanart and pictures you could find on the internet, and bam. profit.

though i do like that they fixed the control scheme in dmc1.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 9, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Could call him Kami.
> 
> Isn't Kami japanese word for "Fire"?
> 
> ...



I think Kami is the Japanese word for God.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 9, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I think Kami is the Japanese word for God.


That sounds right. 
Katon is Fire.

Kami is god.


Now i reemember


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 9, 2012)

i think i know why dmc2 doesn't have super costumes. the majin devil trigger. if one decided to stay in that form they would pretty much have already won the entire game. just like nelo angelo in dmc3. its nigh impossible to die as super nelo.

or it would just make things easier than it already was. not like dmd was the hardest, more like frustraiting. but as long as you have some items under your belt you should be fine.


----------



## God (Dec 9, 2012)

majin form will never ever be topped even if dmc does continue


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 9, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> That sounds right.
> Katon is Fire.
> 
> Kami is god.
> ...



No, Hi is Fire.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2012)

Kamiya stopped having anything to do with DMC since the first game and he will never have anything to do with the franchise again.

Can we stop with the dick sucking about him now, please? There's a perfectly good Bayonetta 2 thread in the section.


----------



## God (Dec 9, 2012)

as much as kamiya should be given the credit he deserves, he admittedly had nothing to do with 3 or 4


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 9, 2012)

Give DMC to Nomura.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 9, 2012)

who's dick sucking? if anyone i'd say give Hideaki Itsuno another chance. dragons dogma was cool and all but it could use improvements.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 9, 2012)

Kamiya created Dante.
And til this day Dante is still awesome because of him.


And Dante in DMC 1 (the truly real one) was the best of all the Dantes.
Hideki Kamiya about Dante's after DMC 1 "Every Dante was always different from one i created".

DMC 1 Dante:
Funny, serious and kind all at same time.

and cool as hell as well.

1:30-3:28
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4R2_5p5KU0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

And there is more cutscenes of him being awesome in DMC 1.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 9, 2012)

super aura's in dmc series

3: pink
1: blue *with lightning*
4: red
2: black *if he had one*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 9, 2012)

DMC3 is the best DMC game. DMC1 is second best.

Its perplexing that Bayonetta feels much more like the spiritual successor to DMC3 than DMC1 with just how over the top it is in style and gameplay, yet Kamiya had nothing to do with that game.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 9, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> DMC3 is the best DMC game. DMC1 is second best.
> 
> Its perplexing that Bayonetta feels much more like the spiritual successor to DMC3 than DMC1 with just how over the top it is in style and gameplay, yet Kamiya had nothing to do with that game.



I was talking about the character not the gameplay of DMC. 

And Kamiya proved with Bayonetta that DMC 1 gameplay was a gameplay he shaped along with others, and that he had a major role in it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2012)

Uncle Dante?

Yeah, best Dante.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 9, 2012)

i find uncle dante a bit overrated. he was just there, no character arc. the most serious he got was when credo died.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2012)

Uncle Dante already got his necessary character development in the third and first game. In 4, we saw him more experienced, more casual about this whole devils shit, still plenty churayze and in a new light, as a mentor/teacher figure. He was there to help Nero develop as a character.

And dear god, Nero needed it. That crying little pussy.

It's like Phoenix in Apollo Justice. Older and more badass than ever helping the subpar new protagonist.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 9, 2012)

Dmc1 Dante is still my favorite. Sure he's not as funny there but he was more personal, serious and dramatic because well, it was personal. He was going after the very guy who fucked up his family and toyed with his emotions by making Trish in his mothers image. Not to mention possessed his brother and made Dante kill him. I really want to know what went on in both their heads while fighting.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 9, 2012)

It didn't hit him until he had the pendant. After that he just stood shut.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 9, 2012)

wonder if nelo found out who he really was when he took his helmet off


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 9, 2012)

I remember watching my dad play this (DMC1) as a kid. 

the bull headed ghost with the scissors scared the shit out of me


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> I remember watching my dad play this (DMC1) as a kid.
> 
> the bull headed ghost with the scissors scared the shit out of me


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 9, 2012)

Good 'ol shotty does wonders.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 9, 2012)

sparda toy, three weapons in one~ spear lance, sword, and scythe~ own it today~


----------



## Gino (Dec 9, 2012)

That thing knew not to fuck with me when I was playing


----------



## God (Dec 9, 2012)

Outside of DDT, the most powerful Triggers are definitely Sparda DT and Nelo Angelo

And I guess maybe Nero's Perfect DT.. if.. y'know.. capcom actually gave it to him


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 9, 2012)

Otherwise Nero has a Stand for a Devil Trigger.

Nero's Bizarre Adventure


----------



## God (Dec 9, 2012)

i just noticed that 

ZA YAMATO!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhl-O2G2X2g[/YOUTUBE]

lrn2DanteBrando


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 9, 2012)

yup. dmc3's dmd is still the hardest imo. i dunno how those who don't use items do it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]dQkOOFa89Po[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 10, 2012)

I love alarm hat :33

Come back when DmC is half that speed after youtube compression to 30 Frames per second :33


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2012)

DmC is best game evar!!!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2012)

some vergil hack mods

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gino (Dec 10, 2012)

^^What the hell?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2012)

DAT MULLET


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 10, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> I remember watching my dad play this (DMC1) as a kid.
> 
> the bull headed ghost with the scissors scared the shit out of me



I played DMC1 like a man when I was a kid.

HOW DID YOU MAKE MOD BEFORE ME


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 10, 2012)

It's like if Vergil had a Billy Cohen mullet.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2012)

Bleach level mullet


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 10, 2012)

So was anyone scared of Shadows (demon lions) in DMC1? I remember playing on DMD for the first time, must have only been 13 or something, and you go into the Alastor hallway.

In normal mode, said hallway has no enemies and is well lit.

In DMD, it's dark as balls and there's 2 shadows just waiting there for you.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2012)

I couldn't even beat DMD mode because of those stupid things after the Nelo Angelo fight


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2012)

Dante Claus


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 10, 2012)

The World said:


> I couldn't even beat DMD mode because of those stupid things after the Nelo Angelo fight



Lol I remember that. I had so much trouble taking down 2 in the hallway then they throw like 5 or 6 at you after the NA fight. I was like "OH COME ON!"


----------



## God (Dec 10, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Dante Claus



awesome


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 10, 2012)

Alot of pussies in this thread.
I recall when i played DMC 1.
I told my 6 month old son "That is the bad guy" pointing at Sin Scissors.

My Son then reached out for the controll.
And i replied "Your time will come son...your time will come".


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2012)

I remember when I told things to my imaginary sons...










.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Alot of pussies in this thread.
> I recall when i played DMC 1.
> I told my 6 month old son "That is the bad guy" pointing at Sin Scissors.
> 
> ...


You had a kid at 7 years old?

You must be a freak

Like the guy who sits on his balls, except not as cool


----------



## Lulu (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey... Is it just me or back in dmc4, dante was the hardest bleeding boss? I almost broke my pc screen.lol. Hopefully this reboot thingy will have very difficult bosses atleast. Not cheap. Just difficult


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2012)

enemies i hate in dmc3

the blue tentical monsters
spiders
the buzzsaw dudes with jems on their backs
the archer robots

these enemies were just there to test your patience, they aren't fun to fight at all.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> Hey... Is it just me or back in dmc4, dante was the hardest bleeding boss? I almost broke my pc screen.lol. Hopefully this reboot thingy will have very difficult bosses atleast. Not cheap. Just difficult



That's because Dante doesn't have a set attack pattern and reacts/counter to your attacks if you do the slightest of telegraphs (Exactly as he does in the cinematics of 3&4). The way he was designed as a boss is amazingly in-character.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2012)

I remember there was a video posted where Dante(as the CPU) did the perfect taunts to Nero and it seemed like he was making the player look like a joke.

The second fight that is

Hilarious video


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 10, 2012)

The World said:


> You had a kid at 7 years old?
> 
> You must be a freak
> 
> Like the guy who sits on his balls, except not as cool



No, not a freak. Just that i have a well functioning gun.

We can?t say about you though? Your still 40 and its *still* shooting blanks?
Sucks dude.



EDIT:
BIGGEST SHEEP AND BITCH in DmC controversy:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0vN9ylGn9k[/YOUTUBE]
8:45 Is when the bitch starts talking.



The fact she insulted DMC fans is ok. She?s just a nobody, so i dont give a darn about her.

But fact she HASNT seen the death threats and is already "OMG THEy RECEIVED DEATH THREATS!!!! FUCK U GAMERS!!" is fucken repuslive.


Bitches LIKE THAT should go back to kitchen, where THEY belong.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm 25 as I put on my profile.

It says you're 18, but I find that highly subject

Anyways whatever I dun even care no more


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 10, 2012)

The World said:


> I'm 25 as I put on my profile.
> 
> It says you're 18, but I find that highly subject
> 
> Anyways whatever I dun even care no more


I find it really weird that someone who?s supposed to be 25 can?t sense that my post was meant in a friendly way.

I expected someone to joke back to me and dismiss me in a friendly way.

Because that?s what mature people do. They aren?t immature like you.

They don?t go "Your 7 years? Oh...you must be a freak".



Now do me a favor don?t reply to me from now on, i don?t have tolerance for immature babies.

p.s I didn?t check your profile. That?s how much i care.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2012)

Yup, a very mature man here. Clearly a maturity is no stranger to him.

God, who the fuck even talks like that. Only 16 yo kids on the internet, that's who.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 10, 2012)

Just a question to everyone surrounding DmC controversy:

Have any of you seen the death threats Ninja theory supposedly have received?

I have done everything to find the death threats, but they are nowhere to be found.


Do they even exist?


----------



## God (Dec 10, 2012)

i've heard they received death threats yeah, found it hilarious though


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes, everyone has HEARD they received death threats.

I am curious if anyone has seen the death threats they received.

Pisses me off. Are we all just sheeps?

Because it seems to me the "We received death threats" was a Publicity Stunt.

Look at Internett: over 20+ sites reporting Ninja theory received death threats over DmC reboot...



Out of deep curiosity i have searched tons to find these "death threats".


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2012)

did dante ever say the word fuck?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2012)

Just threats are no fun. Somebody should burn their HQ or something.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 10, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> did dante ever say the word fuck?



 No, I really don't think he swears like at all, not that I remember. Seriously, maybe a couple damns or shit or something but not on that level of crudeness.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 10, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> did dante ever say the word fuck?


As far as my memory says: no.

He hasn?t said the word "fuck" a single time.

I could be wrong but i really dont recall him saying that anytime.


@Haf
I hope Anonymous hacks Capcom and Ninja theory.
Sees if they really received death threats or not.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2012)

Dante doesn't swear. He's a ladies man. A sophisticated playa. Playas don't swear.

If tamshit ever played a single DMC game he would have realized.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2012)

nero did. i didnt find it cool, just forced.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 10, 2012)

Nero is funny lol. 

He walks into lab of Agnus "Who the hell are you?"

funny as hell


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2012)

Nero has a long road ahead of him before becoming a playa. Uncle Dante is there to teach him.


----------



## God (Dec 10, 2012)

when did nero swear?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 10, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Give DMC to Nomura.



Nomura.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2012)

devil buster the knight dudes where you shove their lances through them.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2012)

Nero isn't Shakespearean or anything though 
Just some peasant level writing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2012)

Cubey said:


> when did nero swear?



When he grabs Sanctus in his first fight. He says he's tired of his bullshit or something close.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2012)

Cubey said:


> when did nero swear?



hell isn't a swear.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 10, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Nomura.



this. I'd rather never have DmC release than this trash.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 10, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> did dante ever say the word fuck?



He curses in the anime, so does Lady. But for those two, it came off as natural and they say it very few times plus they tend to be very smooth about it. Not gratuitous than say FUCK YOU over here.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 10, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> did dante ever say the word fuck?



gah! Monsieur dante never used such unholy words in any of his heroic outings in dmc 1-4. He is a gentleman.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2012)

Dante is a gentleman and a scholar


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2012)

donte is just a drop out loser. nothing cool about that.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2012)

What happened to Hatif anyway


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2012)

uum...who?


----------



## God (Dec 10, 2012)

why is hati banned


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 10, 2012)

Holy sdhit 

When did this happen?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2012)

Mods why did you banned Hatif?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 10, 2012)

Hatif said "Someone should burn their HQ" about NT?s HQ.

Perhaps that?s why he got banned?


----------



## Lulu (Dec 10, 2012)

The bannin May be some other thread related me thinks.


----------



## God (Dec 10, 2012)

tameem confirmed for admin


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2012)

kyrie had the personality of a blowup doll.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2012)

Kyrie had the personality of nothing because she did not even exist as a character

The Savior had more personality in his giant phantom dick


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2012)

The World said:


> Kyrie had the personality of nothing because she did not even exist as a character
> 
> The Savior had more personality in his giant phantom dick



exactly. who the fudge gave a single hoot about kyrie? why did nero care? cliche plot device.


----------



## God (Dec 10, 2012)

dude what? kyrie was never meant to be a "character" in those terms
her purpose was to cause part of the strife that lead nero through the game


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2012)

Cubey said:


> dude what? kyrie was never meant to be a "character" in those terms
> her purpose was to cause part of the strife that lead nero through the game



and it falls flat because in terms of writing, thats bad.


the only female character i liked in the original series was lady. she had character. trish just seemed like walking fan service.


----------



## God (Dec 10, 2012)

she was never meant to be "exquisite writing" in the first place, that's the point


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2012)

it comes off as corny cheesy schmuck for 12 year olds. like the anime/manga bleach


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2012)

Poor Hatif 

Maybe he posted some porn on the other threads? 

Or Tameem bribed one of dem mods?


----------



## Lulu (Dec 10, 2012)

Wait a minute...nero's galfriend had a name? How come i never noticed that in a game i played more than once? Hmmmmm *deep thinking and pondering why*


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2012)

i'm justy gonna ignore this DmC game and hope crapcum comes to their senses and goes back to the original series. until then, i'll be enjoying the ladder.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 10, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> exactly. who the fudge gave a single hoot about kyrie? *why did nero care?* cliche plot device.



Because tits. It's a valid reason.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 10, 2012)

I sense a storm of hate posts brewing against capcom...again,in this thread.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2012)

^luls there is nothing wrong with hating Crapcom they deserve it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 10, 2012)

I sort of like Kat.


----------



## Gino (Dec 10, 2012)

I like minor characters so kyrie fine to me.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2012)

she a waste of air.


----------



## Magic (Dec 10, 2012)

Cubey said:


> why is hati banned


FUCK YOU 

edit:

so is anyone here besides Erio buying the new dmc shit?


----------



## God (Dec 10, 2012)

nope


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2012)

nope. not gonna support NT in any way. i want them to fail.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2012)

i want a full pic of this devil trigger

his legs and cape remind me of vanitas' from kh birth by sleep. i like his arms, it kinda looks like spawns but black, the torso is shiny, the wings are almost angelic and his face at first i thought had a scar that ran diagonally across his nose.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i want a full pic of this devil trigger
> 
> his legs and cape remind me of vanitas' from kh birth by sleep. i like his arms, it kinda looks like spawns but black, the torso is shiny, the wings are almost angelic and his face at first i thought had a scar that ran diagonally across his nose.




here?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 10, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> nope. not gonna support NT in any way. i want them to fail.



NT is a good studio though.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 10, 2012)

Good at making 2 decent games and 1 shitty game


----------



## God (Dec 10, 2012)

that was a badass form

the elemental concept was pretty interesting as well, spammed the flare and electro hearts like a boss


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 10, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> exactly. who the fudge gave a single hoot about kyrie? why did nero care? cliche plot device.



They're childhood friends.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2012)

RemChu said:


> FUCK YOU
> 
> edit:
> 
> so is anyone here besides Erio buying the new dmc shit?



Nope, not at all.


Sol_Blackguy said:


> Good at making 2 decent games and 1 shitty game



Which one is the shitty game?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 10, 2012)

Now if only they can work on the *game* part of gameplay and not simply mind numbingly simple and short. Major reason why I haven't bothered with Heavenly Sword and Enslaved.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 10, 2012)

That's another thing, remember arguments back when PS3 and 360 were new and Heavenly Sword happens to be mentioned a lot regarding exclusives whether they were good or decent?

Thanks to this, they lost whatever amount of respect they initially had.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> here?



in the hd collection theres a full pic of the first one in the vault


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2012)

lol
enslaved and heavenly sword

heavenly sword was their shitty answer to God of War
enslaved was their shitty answer to every adventure game ever
DmC is their shitty answer to Devil May Cry

NT is shit


----------



## Lulu (Dec 11, 2012)

Lets reminisce on dmc's better titles a little since most folks dont care much bout dmc 5.I saw a top 10 most difficult video games list of all time by GT. It put dmc3 as number 7 if i recall correctly. Would you agree that it was superbly difficult? I do. I still luv the challenge but Gosh! I died so many times at the level 3 boss(3 headed dog) and it was just level 3 of 20. Also them bosses with their heads on their swords were awful. I used swordmaster mostly and gunslinger the remaining time. I never mastered trickster or royal guard.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 11, 2012)

i just beat very hard on dmc3 and unlocked the super dante costume, hopefully now dante must die will be a little easier. 

i tried that hiding in the corner and shooting cerberus with the spiral cancel trick, but he kept spamming those icicles falling from the roof move over and over until i died. but i managed to do it on the second try.

the gigapead though is a nightmare if you don't know what you're doing. you have to be very patient with that thing. sword master is the way to go, when he shoots purple balls at you, you can reflect them back at it with rebellion's style button.

as for angi and rudra, i recommend royal guard via jump blocking. the invincible frames from the jumping into block should do the trick to charge up. combined with the devil trigger burst this should take both them down  to half health.

i was able to beat vergil 1, 2, and 3 with trickster. pretty simple style. just keep playing with it until you get the hang of it, its one of the most easiest styles to learn imo.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 11, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> They're childhood friends.



More than that, Nero was kinda adpoted in their family, the novel says.


----------



## Gino (Dec 11, 2012)

!!!!!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 11, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> NT is a good studio though.



I'll forgive you for this blasphemy just this once because you're wearing a HYUNA sig.


----------



## Gino (Dec 11, 2012)

Something Something opinion


----------



## Lulu (Dec 11, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i just beat very hard on dmc3 and unlocked the super dante costume, hopefully now dante must die will be a little easier.
> 
> i tried that hiding in the corner and shooting cerberus with the spiral cancel trick, but he kept spamming those icicles falling from the roof move over and over until i died. but i managed to do it on the second try.
> 
> ...



i like your style blood. True talk about that gigamoth. I stayed on that level for hours trying to figure out how to kill it. I used swordmaster and i would always jump on its back with rebellion sword and stab it till it died.  . Funny enough i never finished dmc3 but i did dmc 4 all through. Dante was so bloody difficult. You would think after beating him so easy in the church he would be a walk over the next time you met. Not so. I got my ass handed over to me with a serving of taunts. Especially with that annoying bullet shower move.lol


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 11, 2012)

bwahahahaha

This should be Donte though


----------



## Gino (Dec 11, 2012)

Welcome back fool.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2012)

Just cancelled my subscription to game informer.
they have an article in why you should trust the new dante.
COMBAT IS COMPLEX-
no it isnt
THE TONE IS RIGHT
yep every FUCK YOU is in perfect pitch
LIMBO IS COOL
no, no it isnt


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 11, 2012)

Gino said:


> Welcome back fool.


I refuse to be banned until I see this flop.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 11, 2012)

IGN's The Top 30 Games of 2013 



TmC is, of course, there


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 11, 2012)

We all know that Hatifnatten said fuck the mods and used Uncle Dante's demonic power to unban himself.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 11, 2012)

^ hahahaha. :') .


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 11, 2012)

Nah, I used children's tears to travel back in time when I wasn't banned.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]cz82PZu3loU[/YOUTUBE]
This is worse than DmC right?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 11, 2012)

Hmm... Good question. Well, at least Bad Rats isn't a DMC reboot. +1 point

Results:

Bad Rats: 1
TmC: 0


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 11, 2012)

RemChu said:


> FUCK YOU
> 
> edit:
> 
> so is anyone here besides Erio buying the new dmc shit?



Nope nope nope.

Honestly, after all the insults NT has thrown at us DMC fans, it's a spit in the face to buy this game at $60 and support them. It's bad enough that they even made this, but to show a complete disrespect to the DMC series and it's fanbase and try to make it seem like that_ we're_ the bad guys? That pisses me off to the point that I really hope NT goes bankrupt.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah, they need to pay for this dearly. :ho

never flat out beat DMC3. I was in the middle of hard mode and almost on the end of easy when I last played it. Or maybe I beat easy; its good for orb farming since style is easier to get. That or I just BP spammed a lot. Can you ever finish the BP or does it go on forever?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 11, 2012)

If NT goes bankrupt after this game... Best xmass present ever.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVgqKEpumdY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 11, 2012)

I probably would have never watched his actual review even though I agree with it, but after that fucking intro I'm subscribing.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 11, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> If NT goes bankrupt after this game... Best xmass present ever.



I rather see Tameem take the blow rather than Ninja Theory.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 11, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I rather see Tameem take the blow rather than Ninja Theory.


To be fair, very unlikely that he's the only one in the company who shares those views and opinions. Probably the entire higher-ups.
I, of course, don't have any grudge against the programmers and such who just do what they are told for a check, but there's no way to make Tameem and someone else take the hit selectively. It's either the company or no one.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 11, 2012)

i look at the gameplay, i compare it to the original, the original looks more fun.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBv8kUukiFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Dec 11, 2012)

so why'd they ban you hati?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 11, 2012)

Probably cause of something he said in the cafe. I see him post there sometimes. Justy guessing though.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 11, 2012)

anyone notice the 8D on dmc2 dante's chest?


----------



## God (Dec 11, 2012)

pic...        ?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 11, 2012)

no. look it up


----------



## Magic (Dec 11, 2012)

LOL NEW DONTE NEVER BATHED
OR EATEN



lol


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2012)

I love his use of expletives to describe what a worthless sack of shit Donte is


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 11, 2012)

thats alphaomegasin for yah


----------



## God (Dec 11, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> no. look it up



bite me


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 12, 2012)

Cubey said:


> fuck you



fixed for extra hip points.

but srsly i cant find a high res pic because google sucks.


----------



## God (Dec 12, 2012)

google is pretty much ho i find all my images

feels bad 

not important anyways though lol


btw i cant believe im hearing some of you never finished dmc3. brah.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 12, 2012)

I remember beating the original version of DMC3 back in the day.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I remember beating the original version of DMC3 back in the day.



I remember getting my ass handed to me by the original version of DMC3 back in the day.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 12, 2012)

i heard that version was harder.

lol i remember a review, criticizing it because it was too hard, then when the special edition came out, they criticized it because it wasnt as hard as the original. make up your mind!


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2012)

Then i bought the special edition which has turbo mode
OMFG I AM ON COCAINE 
60FPS INPUTS I LOVE YOU

To be fair i got my ass handed to be in every game i have played at one point.
No shame.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 12, 2012)

Special Edition was rediculously easy. Old DMC3 was Dante Must Die on steroids. Now if it had Vergil and Turbo mode, then it'd be the best DMC much more easily.


----------



## God (Dec 12, 2012)

i remember RAPING special edition


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 12, 2012)

What was so hard about the original? I really wanna know


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 12, 2012)

Normal mode = Japan's Hard mode

And the difficulty kept going up. So DMD was just plain retarded.

So when you hear people dying fighting Cerberus, there's a reason for that.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2012)

Turbo mode
Gunna miss you buddy


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2012)

Cubey said:


> so why'd they ban you hati?


Because of the current sig.

Yes, seriously.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Because of the current sig.
> 
> Yes, seriously.



I thought so


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 12, 2012)

dear lord, dmc3 bloody palace is annoying to go through.

those buzzsaw jewl back assholes
spiders
bloodgoyals
those archer robots
3 fucking grim reaper bosses spamming their teleport move constantly
the tentacle monsters that hide when you look at them
dt abyss' killed me.

my current record is 9400 with super dante. agni & rudra ftw.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 12, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i heard that version was harder.
> 
> lol i remember a review, criticizing it because it was too hard, then when the special edition came out, they criticized it because it wasnt as hard as the original. make up your mind!


we  want hard...hard that makes us wanna break our controller...with no checkpoints.lol 


Axl Low said:


> I remember getting my ass handed to me by the original version of DMC3 back in the day.


me too...i was like "what?its just level 2.i cant beat level 2? shit"


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I remember beating the original version of DMC3 back in the day.


impressive...


bloodplzkthxlol said:


> What was so hard about the original? I really wanna know


hahahahahahaha...how many games do you know have the first two bosses you meet keep handing your ass to you till you think they are the last and final villains? lol.but seroiusly, the games difficulty was renowned for its harsh goons, lack of checkpoints and coupled with ridicolously brutal bosses...*cough*vergil*cough*rudra*cough*.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 12, 2012)

dmc1, 3 and 4 are just golden. you can't surpass them nt no matter how hard you try.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## God (Dec 12, 2012)

uptight mod prudes


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2012)

Wanted to wear it like this specially for them, but Rukia's ass shouldn't be the scape goat.


----------



## Gino (Dec 12, 2012)

Why kubo why


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2012)

Actually you know what, fuck it


----------



## God (Dec 12, 2012)

bwahahaha 

who eats that cane though?


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 12, 2012)

Daily reminder of Donte's faggotry.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2012)

Cubey said:


> bwahahaha
> 
> who eats that cane though?


Donte smears it on his face. Mystery behind his look is revealed.



Vergil642 said:


> Daily reminder of Donte's faggotry.


Be that I could forget even for a day.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 12, 2012)

>is half demon/angel
>still looks human

when i  all.see new vergil and new dante together, dante does not seem like his brother at all


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 12, 2012)

So is Donte really hurting himself there?

He truly can't get any worse.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Lulu (Dec 12, 2012)

I have never seen one thread dedicated to a game get so much hate. Gosh! Even resident evil 6 thread did not get so much hate(r.i.p re6 thread). The posts in here are hilarious and priceless. :') . From dante to Donte. From badass to ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).lol


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 12, 2012)

to be fair sticking a finger into your chest just to touch the most important organ in your body does sound pretty tortuously painful. stupid, but painful.

with the original dante it was like he either felt no pain or was used to it. remember when he fought vergil and messed up his hand on yamato so bad yet looked like he was intangible (plus his clothes yet when he rips off his right sleeve it stays gone.)


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2012)

There's nothing fair about it. Demons don't feel torturous pain by pocking a hole in them. They are virtually indestructible save for some Demonic weapons of a higher grade.
That's why Dante feels nothing when he's pierced by some lowly scythe but Yamato leaves a mark.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 12, 2012)

^ explains alot why he gets stabbed alot and impaled yet always gets back up like a boss.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow she's really cutting herself in that pic? I mean holy shit I never thought she'd be cutting herself again.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2012)

That actually makes you wonder - why the hell is Donte even a Demon? Sorry, half Demon, half Angel...ugh.
I mean, when you're doing half-someone story, it's basically the story of Hercules. The whole point is that your character possesses something from both worlds. Dante clearly possessed supernatural qualities - invincibility, high level reaction, high level physique. He could ride a missile, catch a bullet, run on walls, move fast etc. You know, fun stuff.
Donte can't do jack shit. He switches between angel mode or whatever, sure, but it's basically just a switch of weapons and strictly in game, might as well be just a different weapon in the inventory and completely useless to boot. He struggles when a floor slightly tilts under him. He's literally just some random dude running around with a sword.
Sure a fucking nephilim here, son of a Demon and an Angel. Playing with cards given to you at the fullest, eh NT?


----------



## God (Dec 12, 2012)

i mean it'd make sense if he had powers and shit but nah.. not even his devil trigger is really indicative of a "nephilim" background.
i figured he'd also have an angel trigger


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Daily reminder of Donte's faggotry.



There are no words.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> There are no words.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 12, 2012)

Bruh, dante's hurting himself

Nah


----------



## DedValve (Dec 12, 2012)

I honestly prefer her back when she used to smoke.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 12, 2012)

You know, I'd rather not call Donte a she as an insult and an attempt to drag down any kind of bad assery he has(That's assuming if it even exists in the first place). Bayonetta's a female and is loads more badass and awesome than him.

I'd prefer to call Donte just an it. That signifies how horrible his entire existence is.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 13, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Daily reminder of Donte's faggotry.



This post gave me cancer


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 13, 2012)

yay!  I beat dante must die on dmc3! i feel so awesome now. pek i doubt dmc will be just as rewarding.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 13, 2012)

Now play original DMC3 on DMD and come back.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 13, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Now play original DMC3 on DMD and come back.



i wish i could. but i cant find that copy at all. all that comes up is the special edition.

but give me credit at least, i didn't even use the super costume. 

this was on the hd collection btw


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 13, 2012)

whatever was the point of heaven or hell mode anyway? hell and hell got it right, THAT kept me on my toes.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 13, 2012)

Reading this thread has got me in the mood for more dmc playing during this holidays. I got dmc3 and dmc4. Currently my last save game of dmc3 was in that beasts belly. Hate those bosses. Only thing missing in my hardcore games collection is shinobi and ninja gaiden black. 
@blood whats your favorite weapons combo and fighting style in dmc3? Mine is 'rudra n gura' and rebellion swords and shotgun with swordmaster style.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 13, 2012)

swordmaster, agni & rudra, rebellion. spiral, E&I

E&I gunslinger is fun too.


----------



## Gino (Dec 13, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Daily reminder of Donte's faggotry.



Was not ready for this.


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 13, 2012)

Old Vs New


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 13, 2012)

Even if it's bad. I'm still gonna play it.


----------



## Gino (Dec 13, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Old Vs New


Sigh.........


Amatsu said:


> Even if it's bad. I'm still gonna play it.


Good for you want a cookie?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 13, 2012)

What if this shit turns out amazing? And the world does end on the 25th? Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Gino (Dec 13, 2012)

Judging by playing the demo this game has no hope and you mean the 21st.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 13, 2012)

the writing in this "dmc" is abysmal. and thats being nice.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 13, 2012)

Didn't know this game had a demo. And yeah, 25th is Christmas, my bad.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 13, 2012)

pfft. ss on the demo. doesn't mean you're good at devil may cry. im no expert myself but i have beaten all the dmd's except the first one. and i don't feel like getting SS on dmc3 because if i even dare try to, i know i'll end up pulling my hair out. the first one is mostly a survival horror to an extent yes?


----------



## Gino (Dec 13, 2012)

I wouldn't call it survival horror but dat atmosphere is like no other DMC's


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 13, 2012)

i remember when devil trigger had its disadvantages, like being too fast to control, it wasn't a guarantee victory but it would tip the odds  a little bit.

this dmc "dt" is just a spoon feed win button.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 13, 2012)

Gino said:


> Sigh.........
> 
> Good for you want a cookie?



Depends what kind of cookie it is. I can't have any with nuts in them.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 13, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Depends what kind of cookie it is. I can't have any with nuts in them.



That's too bad, because anything else is a waste of time.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> That's too bad, because anything else is a waste of time.



Not really chocolate chip is all good to me.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 13, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Not really chocolate chip is all good to me.



You can keep your disappointing walnutless chocolate chip cookies.


On Topic: I'm probably not going to play this game, unless I find it in a bargain bin.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 13, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Even if it's bad. I'm still gonna play it.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 13, 2012)

Best believe i wont buy it. But i will get it.i cant buy a wack game.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 13, 2012)

My friend works at gamestop. Every customer, EVERY GODDAMN CUSTOMER he attends he asks if you want to pre-order DmC (because he LOVES capcom and every capcom title. He even told me he didn't care how much on disc content capcom games have or how much they change the games so long as they keep making Leon, Dante and Ryu games). 

Yes, he loves this dante because his name is dante and Capcoms logo is on the cover box. If his name was Dino and Ninja Theory's logo was the only one on the box we'd probably have a completely different conversation. He even swears that this game will be 10x better than Bayonetta and Metal Gear Rising can't compete 

I mean 

Just.....fuck.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 13, 2012)

Time to get new friends


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah, why you even got a friend like that.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 13, 2012)

Their all capcomfags though 

One of them is a sony ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). He says the reason Versus isn't out is because they want to put it on the 360 so they have to dumb it down severely and remove everything and essentially rebuild the entire game  He even says that Tomb Raider Reboot is dumbed down because it's on 360. 

that giogio face is my permanent face btw. I don't think I've changed my expression in over 40 years and I'm 20.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 13, 2012)

Capcomfags seem to be the only ones where sales for this game will come from. NT is probably hoping there are enough of them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8y2XXTBmiiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 13, 2012)

Wasn't this dude a DmC apologist?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 13, 2012)

the package of the 3 good original games in one for $30 or the new $60 reboot...hmmmmm...


----------



## Lulu (Dec 13, 2012)

Must have had a change of mind.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]8y2XXTBmiiI[/YOUTUBE]



Holy shit, someone who can actually balance the bad and the good about current Capcom and make reasonable comments about what they're doing nowadays instead of resorting to typical gamer blind hate/worship?

It's a fucking miracle.


----------



## Gino (Dec 13, 2012)

DedValve said:


> My friend works at gamestop. Every customer, EVERY GODDAMN CUSTOMER he attends he asks if you want to pre-order DmC (because he LOVES capcom and every capcom title. He even told me he didn't care how much on disc content capcom games have or how much they change the games so long as they keep making Leon, Dante and Ryu games).
> 
> Yes, he loves this dante because his name is dante and Capcoms logo is on the cover box. If his name was Dino and Ninja Theory's logo was the only one on the box we'd probably have a completely different conversation. He even swears that this game will be 10x better than Bayonetta and Metal Gear Rising can't compete
> 
> ...


Sounds like one of the problems in this gaming industry right here.


DedValve said:


> Their all capcomfags though
> 
> One of them is a sony ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). He says the reason Versus isn't out is because they want to put it on the 360 so they have to dumb it down severely and remove everything and essentially rebuild the entire game  He even says that Tomb Raider Reboot is dumbed down because it's on 360.
> 
> that giogio face is my permanent face btw. I don't think I've changed my expression in over 40 years and I'm 20.


 yo why do you have drone friends? 


Amatsu said:


> Depends what kind of cookie it is. I can't have any with nuts in them.


Nuts it is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2012)

The best compliment Capcom can give to this trainwreck.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 13, 2012)

bwahahaha 

It's not even something like "most controversial" or "most acclaimed". No, people talked about it, this warrants your attention.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Gino (Dec 13, 2012)

Are you making these?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah. I almost wish there was a DMC section so we could have whole edit threads.


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> Best believe i wont buy it. But i will get it.i cant buy a wack game.


Stealing shit games is ok...


----------



## Gino (Dec 13, 2012)

Of course and it's not stealing it's just sharing more than one copy of the same game at the same damn time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


>



Hahahahahah, fucking hell.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 13, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Stealing shit games is ok...


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]8y2XXTBmiiI[/YOUTUBE]



Maximillian trying too hard to be Egoraptor there.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 13, 2012)

wonder how they'll ruin sparda


----------



## Gino (Dec 13, 2012)

Already been done Sparda's a lil bitch in this game too.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 13, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


>



My god is that an actual ad?

They are trying so hard to make this game seem edgy.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9a8r7xQvS1g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _I can't help but be reminded of this when talking about DmC's "edginess"_ 



[YOUTUBE]6n1vtZR16RY[/YOUTUBE]

THIS AIN'T YO GRANDMA'S MAYONNAISE!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 13, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> *Spoiler*: _I can't help but be reminded of this when talking about DmC's "edginess"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god, this is perfect. I think Donte is in it too, see him at the end.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 13, 2012)

Miracle Whip tastes like troll cum, fitting.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 13, 2012)

Gino said:


> Of course and it's not stealing it's just sharing more than one copy of the same game at the same damn time.



word... We shall be sharing skidrow's copy with him.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 13, 2012)

hahahahaha


----------



## Higawa (Dec 13, 2012)

How did we use to say... " FUCK YOU "


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Maximillian trying too hard to be Egoraptor there.


[YOUTUBE]-1rdIWlf8uI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Dec 13, 2012)

JACKPO - FUCK YOU


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 13, 2012)

dante must die mode is gonna be called fuck you mode.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 13, 2012)

in dino must die mode you only have 1 attack. Yell fuck you at your kinect as loud as you can. Playstation and PC owners can suck it. Xbawx exclusive.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 13, 2012)

No, you can hold PS Move as a middle finger and wave  it. Way superior.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 13, 2012)

With kinect you can actually use your middle finger to flip off enemies! It's the only way to damage Virgilia.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 13, 2012)

But the actual middle finger is tiny.
The bigger fuck you you can give, the more points you receive and can archive SSSSS rank


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> But the actual middle finger is tiny.
> The bigger fuck you you can give, the more points you receiver and can archive SSSSS rank



The legendary super fuck you style D:

also there is an achievement you get when you hit the main menu after putting the disc in:

*Spoiler*: __ 



0G- Wow, you actually bought this?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Maximillian trying too hard to be Egoraptor there.



He's not making an amazing number of pointless Let's Plays so he's pretty much just doing his thing.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 13, 2012)

i think the original dmc3 would only be hard for me because i won't have bigger health or special moves. isnt its japanese hard mode/normal mode actually very hard mode in the special edition?


----------



## Lulu (Dec 13, 2012)

Dunno... I never really played special edition.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i think the original dmc3 would only be hard for me because i won't have bigger health or special moves. isnt its japanese hard mode/normal mode actually very hard mode in the special edition?



yes our Normal mode is actually hard mode in the original.
Special edition added more things and put it back to normal


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 13, 2012)

tricksters so fun once you mastered it. i love doing that style in mission 3 at the bar fight,


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 13, 2012)

Trickster lvl 2 is a must for fighting Vergil. Especially round 2 considering he loves teleporting mid-air.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 13, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> But the actual middle finger is tiny.
> The bigger fuck you you can give, the more points you receive and can archive SSSSS rank



This thread has brought me more entertainment then the game ever could


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 13, 2012)

i know, i use trickster on vergil all the time.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 13, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> the package of the 3 good original games in one for $30 or the new $60 reboot...hmmmmm...



Actually 17 bucks on amazon, I'm thinking about getting it.

I played the demo and thought it was quite fun. Never got into the first 3.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 13, 2012)

> Capcom held a DmC Devil May Cry fan Q&A this morning with Ninja Theory’s Dom Matthews. During the Q&A, Matthews fielded a number of rapid-fire questions from fans regarding various aspects of the game, including the recent demo and feedback received from it. Take a look at questions and answers below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 14, 2012)

the reason for lock on removal is where i stopped reading
found a hammer
hit my hand to distract the pain in the my brain
and kept reading

Lol acheevo list leaked all weapons and plots twists lol nice try


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2012)

*"We wanted to build a system that didn’t rely on manual lock. That was a decision made very early on by Capcom and ourselves." *How about both? No that's to crazy isn't it? It's not like a manual lock on is easier to make or anything.
*"I think that is a massive overstatement" *it's not even constantly 30 frames
*We just didn’t think they fitted with this DmC. It was a creative decision.
* FUCK YOU!
*When he finds Vergil, things change.* HAHHAHAHAHHA!
*
We’re looking at feedback from the demo, but there is nothing concrete I can say right now.* 
*To set the record straight on the Union Flag. This has nothing to do with us being a UK studio* Bullshit.
*"We’ve made best efforts to minimise collision issues and I’m confident these issues are few and far between."* Sonic 06 here we come


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 14, 2012)

It's like they hate money.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 14, 2012)

Haven't some of their own statements completely contradict most of that?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 14, 2012)

Phx12 said:


> Haven't some of their own statements completely contradict most of that?



Ninja theory is so shit a noob that jsut posted not knowing much just pwned NT :I
WELP


----------



## Lulu (Dec 14, 2012)

:rotf you guys in this thread make me laugh so much. I luv u all. Lol. And this interview...it just shows how terrible the game may be. I mean,add to your current system that is successful,not take out the mechanics that made it stand out. Am not against change but this game has two trademarks ninja theory have failed to show in the demo. 
1: difficulty. 
2: dante. 
If they wanted to give us a history of dante,make a bloody anime bout his past or origin. Hopefully,just hopefully this game wont single handedly crash the series. As for me n my family,we shall not buy it. We shall burrow skidrows copy.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 14, 2012)

Subscribed to this thread now.
I was expecting to find a post where krory gave his unbiased opinion of this project. But alas,i found none.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 14, 2012)

i think doppleganger is the most useless style unless you have super sparda


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 14, 2012)

Swordmaster lv 3 + Rebellion + R1 + back on stick + circle 

spam it


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 14, 2012)

That interview :sanji


----------



## Lulu (Dec 14, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Swordmaster lv 3 + Rebellion + R1 + back on stick + circle
> 
> spam it



yes sir. Spam it. If the bosses in level 2 are spammin moves,who are we not to spam too? 
I never liked trickster style. Give me my gun slinger and sword master any day and i will kick even sparda's butt.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 14, 2012)

i roll/jump out of danger anyway instead of using dash. air trick, wall run and sky star are cool though.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 14, 2012)

Yup. I Roll to dodge too. 
Okay honestly,we have thrashed this dmc5 for the most part. What do you think dmc5 should have kept from previous dmc's and improved on.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2012)

I wonder why most Japanese developers want to stray away from manual lock-on when their past games obviously benefit from them in terms of controlling your actions. Kamiya said in his Bayonetta director's commentary that he's grown tired of it and mostly recommends players to pass on it completely. I know that Itakagi never liked it so he never incorporated a system in the Ninja Gaiden games and now apparently Itsuno is having the same mindset. Maybe they're all tending to a more free style combat system.

The biggest difference is that the japs give fucking alternatives, Bayonetta has a lock-on system and even Ninja Gaiden has soft lock on. If Itsuno was in charge, he'd sure as fuck would implement an alternative as well. Ninja Theory can't design action games worth dick so they took Itsuno's change of heart too seriously. 

Remember when Ninja Theory said that they received members from Itsuno's team to help refine to combat system? Yeah, that didn't go so well.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure what they meant by "help refine", is few original developers came, told them few ideas, NT nodded and smiled, made some notes. When Japanese left they ripped all the notes apart, laughed at them and went forward doing what the fuck ever they deemed kewl.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 14, 2012)

we've been through that already


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 14, 2012)

we've been through everything already.
And?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 14, 2012)

AH seriously is it just my copy or is kalina anns grapple not working in the hd collection version of dmc3?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 14, 2012)

I thought this is a joke edit. Apparently not


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2012)

yeah looks official


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 14, 2012)

ok im laughing at that pic XD thats just trying way too hard


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 14, 2012)

It just keeps getting worse.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2012)

It would actually not be a bad painting if Donte wasn't there, he stands out so much.


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 14, 2012)

His head is too fucking big, literally looks like a joke pic.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 14, 2012)

its like he didnt age at all


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> His head is too fucking big, literally looks like a joke pic.






FUCK YOU

 k peace


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 14, 2012)

They are trying way too hard to make the story look deep and poetic.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 14, 2012)

i know thats what i said


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 14, 2012)

wow maybe barf spew the slurmdemon had a point
Eva was a whore


----------



## G (Dec 14, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I thought this is a joke edit. Apparently not



Donte gets the ladies


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 14, 2012)

so now we know that all those angels that fucked dante are pity fucking him because of his mom dying baaaaw


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 14, 2012)

but he didnt know his mother...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2012)

The sad thing is that the idea kinda had merit. They're mimicking Michelangelo's art in order to convey the angelic aspect of the universe and the guy that's drawing this is actually pretty fucking good. The bad thing is of course Ninja Theory wanting this amazing artist to draw the most amazingly edgy, preeteen, stupid bullshit that they can possibly conceive.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFWZAb9ejPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 14, 2012)

^^^
Eww 

Ninja Theory has really neutered acquiring stuff in this game. When donte gets the axe all he does is make a quip and that it. No stylish cutscene showing him using it.

And acquiring DT...

[YOUTUBE]tMpfsI-kBso[/YOUTUBE]

That's it? Especially compared to and where it was a major event.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 14, 2012)

That's sad.


----------



## Gino (Dec 14, 2012)

Man these trailers are pissing me off.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 14, 2012)

You're just not hip enough, like us young people for whom it is totally swell and bees knees.


----------



## Gino (Dec 14, 2012)

Arguing with people on youtube about this game is fun pastime.The same sheepish arguments over and over again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2012)

Demon sex? Well I'm sure sold on this game now it's so edgy, a must play.


----------



## God (Dec 14, 2012)

demon sex.


----------



## Gino (Dec 14, 2012)

WOW I didn't know Youtube or IGN can delete comments to make it look like your losing an argument just........ fuckin pathetic


----------



## God (Dec 14, 2012)

i think the video uploader can do that too, right?


----------



## Gino (Dec 14, 2012)

IGNENTERTAINMENT


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 14, 2012)

IgN   **


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Demon sex? Well I'm sure sold on this game now it's so edgy, a must play.





Cubey said:


> demon sex.


  Cool and Edgy


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 14, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFWZAb9ejPs[/YOUTUBE]



......................Wat.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> ......................Wat.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 14, 2012)

Knowing how Shakespearean this game is, I'd say that scene is an allegory for fans being fucked in the ass by NT.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 14, 2012)

so

music sucks
gameplay sucks compared to its predecessors
story is a good example of how not to write
day 1 dlc
no bugs/glitches fixed
no lock on
dt is fan service and makes easy automatic look like dmd

i could go on, and the sad thing is, capcom canceled megaman legends 3 and that could have been a goop game. instead we get this garbage.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 14, 2012)

demon sex = tentacle rape

but its too japanesey thats why they opted for outdoor quickie coz its more edgier dat way.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 14, 2012)

Gino said:


> Arguing with people on youtube about this game is fun pastime.The same sheepish arguments over and over again.



Have you spoken to anybody who resorted to saying "Well, you know the demo at least isn't even the FULL game, do you?" or, "Why criticize this game when the full game hasn't been released yet?"

If they resorted to that, then that's how you know they're full of shit. The demo's meant to give us a taste of what to expect. And if what we tasted is bad, then there's no excuse in just telling us to wait for the full game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 14, 2012)

>that feel when Darksiders 1 with War at his most shit has better combos than Donte and doesn't play like crap


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 14, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >that feel when Darksiders 1 with War at his most shit has better combos than Donte and doesn't play like crap



Mercy > Ebany and Evory


----------



## Gino (Dec 14, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Have you spoken to *anybody who resorted to saying "Well, you know the demo at least isn't even the FULL game, do you?" or, "Why criticize this game when the full game hasn't been released yet?*"
> 
> If they resorted to that, then that's how you know they're full of shit. The demo's meant to give us a taste of what to expect. And if what we tasted is bad, then there's no excuse in just telling us to wait for the full game.




That my friend was the very first reply to me I shit you not.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 14, 2012)

the sparda sword turned into scythe. too bad only during round trip


----------



## Gino (Dec 14, 2012)

Had to roast a muthafucka who tried to pull out the true fan card.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2012)

Gino said:


> Had to roast a muthafucka who tried to pull out the true fan card.



How roasted Gino ?


----------



## Gino (Dec 14, 2012)

Well muthafuckin done.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 14, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> plus you could throw War's scythe
> 
> The tremor fists omfg
> ground pound juggles



I was kinda over thinking it but War has Dante's moves.

Demon Edge = High Time
Harpoon Tackle = Stinger
Cross Slash = Aerial Rave

War's a better Dante than Donte and they're not even in the same series.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]EnPgecGfbHM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Dec 14, 2012)

HAHAHAHA Man I'm dying here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2012)

Gino said:


> HAHAHAHA Man I'm dying here.



just as keikaku
You don't use skype anymore motha fucka?


----------



## Gino (Dec 14, 2012)

Not really mang I don't have a mic anymore.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2012)

Gino said:


> Not really mang I don't have a mic anymore.



You don't need that man you can use it like windows messenger now.


----------



## Gino (Dec 14, 2012)

Well I'll see about installing that shit later anyway dat comment section


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2012)

Gino said:


> Well I'll see about installing that shit later anyway dat comment section



Check your rep 
Is the person saying fuck you to everythign you Gino?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 14, 2012)

FUCK YOU: The Motion Fuck

Coming to a FUCK near YOU


----------



## Gino (Dec 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Check your rep
> Is the person saying fuck you to everythign you Gino?


Nope but I'm there


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> FUCK YOU: The Motion Fuck
> 
> Coming to a FUCK near YOU


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2012)

Lol someone mentioned ff13 versus


----------



## Gino (Dec 14, 2012)

I got it set up now Dawg


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2012)

Gino said:


> I got it set up now Dawg



Done and requested an add.


----------



## Gino (Dec 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Done and requested an add.



I don't see it send me your skype name mang


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 14, 2012)

If this DmC reboot does really shitty in terms of sales, do you guys think they'll consider just continuing the first one's story?


----------



## Gino (Dec 14, 2012)

With capcom they might just kill DMC all together.let's hope I'm wrong


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> If this DmC reboot does really shitty in terms of sales, do you guys think they'll consider just continuing the first one's story?


They will it'll just be on mobile devices.


Gino said:


> I don't see it send me your skype name mang



Done and done.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 14, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> If this DmC reboot does really shitty in terms of sales, do you guys think they'll consider just continuing the first one's story?



Current Capcom is not that merciful.


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 15, 2012)

Gino said:


> With capcom they might just kill DMC all together.let's hope I'm wrong



That sounds a lot like Capcom, so probably yes. Although if they keep murdering their franchises, they won't have anything left.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 15, 2012)

Like Sega who's stuck doing nothing but Sonic games?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 15, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Like Sega who's stuck doing nothing but Sonic games?



and suing little companies like level 5 for stupid reasons like touching the screen to move characters.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt50HW0dIOk&list=UUVtEytgcL5fZcSiKx-BjimQ&index=2[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 15, 2012)

Seems like the pc version of this game is 60+ fps after all.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 15, 2012)

seriously capcom fucked up kalina anns grapple, im gonna keep posting this


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 15, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Like Sega who's stuck doing nothing but Sonic games?



What about Yakuza games ?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 15, 2012)

what about kalina anns grapple


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 15, 2012)

On IGN TmC is the 4th most anticipated game


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 15, 2012)

probably greg miller. hes an asshole.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 15, 2012)

I wish TmC fails so hard, Crapcom will have no other choice but to kill the DMC franchise altogether. Its better than having another TmC sequel or DMC5that will never, ever happen.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 15, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Seems like the pc version of this game is 60+ fps after all.



skidrow here i come. *goes to tpb*


----------



## Lulu (Dec 15, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> If this DmC reboot does really shitty in terms of sales, do you guys think they'll consider just continuing the first one's story?



in an ideal world, go back to the first one and give us new villain and story about dante slaying another demon bent on destroyin man. 
In real world: they may take us to the future when dante is old,and a young guy is saving the day. 
In ninja theory studio: they shall continue with donte more emotional.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 15, 2012)

srsly guys they broke my fave gun in dmc3


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 15, 2012)

vergil must die mode completed along with bloody palace  i feel awesome


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 15, 2012)

DmC's isn't even on the top 30 pre-order list in North America while fucking vaporware like Versus 13 and Last Guardian are still going strong there. This game is gonna flop hard no matter how much dick ignorant "reporters" suck.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 15, 2012)

*This is also the first game I've written, cast and directed myself. If i do my job right, you should be seeing a story of Dante that breaks the myth that all videogame stories are trite and will never stand up to the best that theatre and film have to offer. " ~Tameem Antonidas*

There you go, folks. Absolute confirmation that this guy is responsible for every single shitty decision in DmC while putting himself on a fucking pedestal. There goes NT's reputation of having decent storylines when both previous games' writing were fucking outsourced.

I can only imagine Rhianna Pratchett and Alex Garland's face at this shit.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh wow. Even if you wanted to tell a story that can "stand up to film and theatre". DMC would not have been my choice, it's not what the games are about.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 15, 2012)

Tameem Fagdonias said:


> If i do my job right, you should be seeing a story of Dante that breaks the myth that all videogame stories are trite


By doing a half-angel/half-demon story? Arguably _*the*_ most trite and generic story move possible in literature?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 15, 2012)

It's only the cornerstone for any 15 year old aspiring to be a fiction writer.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 15, 2012)

I also like how Tams took upon himself the monumental task of defying video games standards and transcending into eternity. A hipster Brit who can't dress and wears a bird's nest on his head.

HEY, *SOMEBODY* GOT TO DO IT, RIGHT?


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 15, 2012)

> This is also the first game I've written, cast and directed myself. If i do my job right, you should be seeing a story of Dante that breaks the myth that all videogame stories are trite and will never stand up to the best that theatre and film have to offer. " ~Tameem Antonidas



He has to be trolling....no one can be this dense....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> He has to be trolling....no one can be this dense....



Oh but he is.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 15, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *This is also the first game I've written, cast and directed myself. If i do my job right, you should be seeing a story of Dante that breaks the myth that all videogame stories are trite and will never stand up to the best that theatre and film have to offer. " ~Tameem Antonidas*


----------



## God (Dec 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 15, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *This is also the first game I've written, cast and directed myself. If i do my job right, you should be seeing a story of Dante that breaks the myth that all videogame stories are trite and will never stand up to the best that theatre and film have to offer. " ~Tameem Antonidas*
> 
> There you go, folks. Absolute confirmation that this guy is responsible for every single shitty decision in DmC while putting himself on a fucking pedestal. There goes NT's reputation of having decent storylines when both previous games' writing were fucking outsourced.
> 
> I can only imagine Rhianna Pratchett and Alex Garland's face at this shit.



Well, let us wait and see what the final verdict is.  

Either way, he is sorely mistaken if there is a "myth" that videogame stories are trite.  I know of movies whose triteness are off the freakin' scale because they have no real story whatsoever.

But at the end of things, we must wait and see how Tameen's work plays out.  He will either blow it completely or succeed in his goal *at least in part.*


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Dec 15, 2012)

demo Feed back
source: 

posting cause hilarious


> Capcom held a DmC Devil May Cry fan Q&A this morning with Ninja Theory?s Dom Matthews. During the Q&A, Matthews fielded a number of rapid-fire questions from fans regarding various aspects of the game, including the recent demo and feedback received from it. Take a look at questions and answers below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## God (Dec 15, 2012)

already seen that bruh


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 15, 2012)

tameem isnt going to top story telling when he's living in the shadow of the original series, trying too hard to be edgy, who the heck besides pre teens think cursing is cool? dmc3 had the best action cutscenes that would make most movie makers jealous.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Cubey said:


> *Spoiler*: __



That Danish seems like an intelligent fellow. 


Damn, even Dante can't stand this bullshit.


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Dec 15, 2012)

Cubey said:


> already seen that bruh


cut me slack im new

sides, i'm avoiding the previous pages due to the retardation that comes with seeing the crap critics and capcom spew out their mouths


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 15, 2012)

devil may cry isnt god of war, its its own thing. what i want in dmc5

a lot of weapons and turbo mode from 3
style switching and a devil bringer like weapon from 4
story continuation after 2 (with dantes looks)
dantes personality from 1


----------



## DedValve (Dec 15, 2012)

lol tameem. Your like those preteen fanfic writers who honestly believe your work is superior to everyone else's. 

Then again in his defense I can honestly say that I never even seen a story...erm...quite as 'FUCK YOU FUCK YOUR FUCKER FUCKING CUNT LOL CUSSING IS EDGY FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK ASS BITCH ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) QUER CUNT FUCK" story so he has that going for him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2012)

ESua that you?


----------



## Gino (Dec 15, 2012)

Yep that's that big headed nigglit.


----------



## God (Dec 15, 2012)

dmc5 should also have the unreleased triggers


----------



## Gnome (Dec 15, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ESua that you?



Pretty sure he's dead.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 15, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *This is also the first game I've written, cast and directed myself. If i do my job right, you should be seeing a story of Dante that breaks the myth that all videogame stories are trite and will never stand up to the best that theatre and film have to offer. " ~Tameem Antonidas*



Figures.

I can only wonder how much he'll escape blame from higher ups or even rest of NT workers when it comes.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 15, 2012)

naked fuck you will be an unlockable costume just like coatless dante from 3


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 15, 2012)

i dunno why but this takes me back to the early mid 2000's
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIi1EFQEtkw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 15, 2012)

prolly cause the song redemption?!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Gnome (Dec 16, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> prolly cause the song redemption?!



Just reminds me of Dirge of Cerberus...


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2012)

Who are they? Screamo band?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 16, 2012)

That FF7 spinoff game about Vincent. It's where I first heard Redemption.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 16, 2012)

whenever i think of ff7 i think of kingdom hearts. kh2 is another great game i enjoyed back then. had good times with friends.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 16, 2012)

dis game is dog shit


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 16, 2012)

dog shit>DmC


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 16, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *This is also the first game I've written, cast and directed myself. If i do my job right, you should be seeing a story of Dante that breaks the myth that all videogame stories are trite and will never stand up to the best that theatre and film have to offer. " ~Tameem Antonidas*
> 
> There you go, folks. Absolute confirmation that this guy is responsible for every single shitty decision in DmC while putting himself on a fucking pedestal. There goes NT's reputation of having decent storylines when both previous games' writing were fucking outsourced.
> 
> I can only imagine Rhianna Pratchett and Alex Garland's face at this shit.



Hold up bitch, you're insulting a third of my favourite game series of all time.


----------



## Gino (Dec 16, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Hold up bitch, you're insulting a third of my favourite game series of all time.


Indeed
Raziel lines> entire DmC's



But people are going to continue to support this shit anyway at this point no matter how much worse it get's.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 16, 2012)

dmc1's hard difficulty can kiss the deepest, blackest, darkest part of my pearly white ass.  i finally beat phantom (shitty name for a shitty looking boss, a lava spider? fucking seriously?!) on mission 7, and BAM a fucking fetish kills me! godamn why are the items so fucking expensive?! EAT MY TITS!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 16, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Hold up bitch, you're insulting a third of my favourite game series of all time.



He wishes he had an iota of Amy Hennig's knack at writing fantasy.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 16, 2012)

Plague upon you!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 16, 2012)

I honestly can't tell if that's a cosplay or not.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I honestly can't tell if that's a cosplay or not.



Nobody can really be that edgy, can they?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]S5aDI2SnK4g[/YOUTUBE]

If it hasn't been posted already.


----------



## Gino (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I honestly can't tell if that's a cosplay or not.



It can't be he has the wrong coat or is it just covered in shit?


----------



## Lulu (Dec 16, 2012)

Hahahahaha. I for once would prefer if capcom made this themselves. This nt are just beggin for the death of the fan base. Hopefuly this is the last dmc nt makes. Amen


----------



## DedValve (Dec 16, 2012)

Live action movie directed by Paul Anderson with screenplay by Shymlyamadingdong confirmed :ho


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 16, 2012)

uglier than twilight


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 16, 2012)

I think those are just local hobos that accidental got on camera.

Ironically, that's also how this game was conceived.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 16, 2012)

im surprised that fat guy didnt break him like the twig he is when he slapped the can out of his hand


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 16, 2012)

they're ugly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


>



Wow.
Wowwww.WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.
WOWOWOWOWOW.THAT"S BAD


----------



## Gnome (Dec 16, 2012)

If it is cosplay. It's actually really well done. 

But why...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 16, 2012)

Well done? Apart from the haircut, which I don't know whether he had to begin with or actually payed money for, the only thing done there is just smearing some shit on your face.
Still, ironically that's enough to look like Donte


----------



## Gnome (Dec 16, 2012)

By well done, I was talking accuracy. Got to admit he looks like him. For worse or for worse.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2012)

Girl: "oh god why am I here"


----------



## DedValve (Dec 16, 2012)

That's some pretty good cosplay with the exception that he doesn't give off the "I'm a smug asshole" vibe but that's probably because he's putting too much emo and not enough smug. He also needs to proclaim that he's amazing in every way shape and form and that even god wishes he could be as cool as him. 

It's easy being Dino, just cut your hair with your eyes close, get beat up a little and wear some hobo clothes. Now being Dante? THAT takes some real skill. Especially when it comes to the stylish jacket, you have to choose the perfect one.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 16, 2012)

gurararara


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 16, 2012)

That cosplay actually made me realize that Donte has no design in fact. We keep saying how terrible it is, but what actually was *designed* here? That white spot on his head of hair? It's literally just some punk photo or few they found online and then recreated. No higher thought or reason went into this.
Might not even call him Donte. It's "a guy". "The being".


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 16, 2012)

Considering Donte's design is supposed to be punk based.




Yeah...

They're weren't exactly known for their fashion sense.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 16, 2012)

I still don't know why punk. The music in the game is mostly wubstep and some terrible rock I think? Not punk for sure. Not that I'm a punk expert. Usually when you have some inspiration it goes through the entire game. If it's punk, punk is what you know and like and it feels everywhere. Just basing your character design on something with no backing it up, is pure random. I guess because punks were rebels and said fuck you a lot.
That's how 15 y. o design stuff.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2012)

@hati: Norwegian aggrotech 
Combichrist

if you wanted punk why not get some misfits, sex pistols or clash

screw the wubstep get synthpunk or electro punk


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 16, 2012)

Is dat Tameem's son? 

And LOOOOL the girl has a bullseye between her eyes, I'd say lets all shoot her first.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 16, 2012)

Seeing that cosplay actually reminded me that there's this dude at my school who actually kind of looks like Donte...


----------



## Shanoa (Dec 17, 2012)

Have anyone posted this?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 17, 2012)

dante's music had death metal/rock kind of vibe
vergils has choir
nero's has post grudge


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 17, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I think those are just local hobos that accidental got on camera.
> 
> Ironically, that's also how this game was conceived.


didn't think I'd ever rep you, but this post had me in stitches.


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2012)

We should all rep Hatif for his genius wit against the plague known as Tameem May Cry


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 17, 2012)

You know, a DMC game using a punk aesthetic as opposed to a metal (gothic) aesthetic would actually be interesting, and would makes sense for a DMC game set totally in an urban environment.

But DmC comes across the same way most commercialized punk does. They understand there is an appeal to it, but don't actually understand it as a genre. This applies to Donte's designers and their understanding of punk, and also kind of applies to Ninja Theory and their understanding of DMC.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 17, 2012)

I wouldn't mind punk myself but their take fucking suuuucks and just screams that they have no idea what punk is. And the music.... actual punk fans would had their heads spinning.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 17, 2012)

Funniest people on this thread. Laughing so hard. I have a question though,how does this correlate with dante when he grows up and becomes the bad ass he was? I mean,even in 3 he was still a kid(pardon the word) but was not emotional or whatever. So how does this 'being' fit into his past profile? I may not have worded the question right but hopefully you have an idea what am asking.


----------



## lathia (Dec 17, 2012)

I wish this game got the FF Versus 13 treatment.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 17, 2012)

lathia said:


> I wish this game got the FF Versus 13 treatment.



For it to get that treatment, it would have to be good.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 17, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> Funniest people on this thread. Laughing so hard. I have a question though,how does this correlate with dante when he grows up and becomes the bad ass he was? I mean,even in 3 he was still a kid(pardon the word) but was not emotional or whatever. So how does this 'being' fit into his past profile? I may not have worded the question right but hopefully you have an idea what am asking.



This takes place in a alternate reality, that guy is not the real Dante.


----------



## lathia (Dec 17, 2012)

Phx12 said:


> For it to get that treatment, it would have to be good.



Well, that's if it ends up being good. I just don't care about FF Versus anymore. Seeing them do this to Dante though, breaks my pizza loving heart.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 17, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> *Funniest people on this thread. Laughing so hard. I have a question though,how does this correlate with dante when he grows up and becomes the bad ass he was?* I mean,even in 3 he was still a kid(pardon the word) but was not emotional or whatever. So how does this 'being' fit into his past profile? I may not have worded the question right but hopefully you have an idea what am asking.



It doesn't.

In fact Donte's heritage as a Half Demon/ Half Angel pretty much renders it moot since Dante embraced his humanity as a strength. While yes he more or less inherits his fathers' will more or less but he fought in the name of justice.

The whole white hair deal in this installment is silly as is considering Dante was always that as a kid, hell you see Dante in the manga when he was a kid. Not to mention a piss poor excuse of a Devil Trigger which is just a rehash of Quick Silver instead of showing his inner Demon.

Stuff about Dante being a bag of one liners seem to be just from the games themselves considering anything from the manga, novels, and anime seem to flesh him out better. Not to say he's deep (he's not), he's workable. I'm not expecting an RPG character with their whole life's story on display.

I mean let me ask you this, would characters like Dante or Bayonetta be as enjoyable if they all of a sudden had existential depth of an Evangelion character?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 17, 2012)

deepness and maturity


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Lulu (Dec 17, 2012)

Okay. i see. Its not dante. It should not be called dmc if he is not in it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 17, 2012)

we ALL know how that went


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 17, 2012)

So. . . this game is Punk + Shakespeare + commercialism deconstruction?

Tammeem's ambition.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 17, 2012)

EXTREEEME Bomberman!


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

Bummerman             .


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 17, 2012)

i noticed the fake coin dante had in dmc2 had trish's symbol on it (the one you see in dmc1)


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 17, 2012)

you know what, i may watch a walkthrough. in the scene where he's remembering his past and is all calm, i liked that a little bit. maybe a little open mindness wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2012)

It's like arguing with a brick wall that sucks dick.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

The DMC glory hole?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's like arguing with a brick wall that sucks dick.


The worst thing is that it's not even an exaggeration. Like this conversation could have and probably did happened. 



Gnome said:


> The DMC glory hole?


It's the sequel's title.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 17, 2012)

Tameem will love that sequel because he gets to suck off all the fanboys on the other side of the DmC 2: Gloryhole 
Just like his Donte would :33


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2012)

Playing megamanxSF, game is pretty hard to play with a  keyboard.
I don't really like the gameplay of the old megaman anyway though.
Why I wanted legends 3.
Megaman X series is another I like.


----------



## Admiral Smellen (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh Mom.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 18, 2012)

brb posting this on tameem's twitter


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 18, 2012)

megaman x is badass.

side note: yay! got all the achievements in dmc3


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 18, 2012)

Main problem for DMC5. Hipster apologetic TmC ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 18, 2012)

i think i just burned out all my blinding rage, i guess all there is to do is look up a little walkthrough with an open mind


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2012)

i like this event guy.. he's fucking fierce


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 18, 2012)

Capcom officially fears Main Event.
DmC2 is cancelled because of him


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2012)

i can't wait for his next thomspon vid


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 18, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Main problem for DMC5. Hipster apologetic TmC ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



They're the fucking worst. They're all over the DmC gamefaqs board. You can't even say one bad thing about the game over there without them jumping all over you. Hell, you'd be careful to even say something such as "Bayonetta is better than DmC" or, "MGR looks better than DmC" when at gamefaqs.

One of the worst posts I've seen over there is one guy saying that no DMC5 will actually be our fault.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 18, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> They're the fucking worst. They're all over the DmC gamefaqs board. You can't even say one bad thing about the game over there without them jumping all over you. Hell, you'd be careful to even say something such as "Bayonetta is better than DmC" or, "MGR looks better than DmC" when at gamefaqs.
> 
> One of the worst posts I've seen over there is one guy saying that no DMC5 will actually be our fault.


This works really well with them:



Being the mindless drones as they are, this causes a logical paradox in their circuits since their entire "fanbase" is easily refuted and mocked on a single pic.
They start to malfunction and eventually shut up.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 18, 2012)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA

YOU HAVE SEEN NOTHING YET

WATCH THE FUCK THIS


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 18, 2012)

The award for best comedic performance of 2012 goes toooo....

IGN!!!!!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 18, 2012)

i can hope the character development is believable. it made me like patrokolas in soul calibur V a bit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 18, 2012)

"NT has made some very SUCCESSFUL tweaks to the DMC backstory..."

"...but at the late stage of this game, it oozes confidence"

OH MY SIDES   

IGN sure loves riding Crapcom dick and cash.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 18, 2012)

This game is so bad children in St. Jude's hospital wrote a letter to ninja theory saying cancer is better than playing TmC


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 18, 2012)

Combat system is volatile rhythmic and satisfying.......wat.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 18, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> YOU HAVE SEEN NOTHING YET
> 
> WATCH THE FUCK THIS


----------



## scerpers (Dec 18, 2012)

Disgusting. Absolutely vomit inducing.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> YOU HAVE SEEN NOTHING YET
> 
> WATCH THE FUCK THIS


----------



## Lulu (Dec 19, 2012)

A Glados type personality probably promised them cake if they make punk dmc... Smh. Again I ask,how does this tie with grown dante's behaviour


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2012)

Ugh. Could it be more in your face wubstep.
It says WUB WUB WUB in your face so pronounced
my god


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2012)

> Represents his human side


HALF ANGEL
HALF DEMON
NEITHER IS HUMAN
OR DID U FORGET TO CHANGE THAT TOO WITH HATE EVERYTHING ANGST SMOKER DANTE


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 19, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> YOU HAVE SEEN NOTHING YET
> 
> WATCH THE FUCK THIS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2012)

IGN hit the jackpot with this one 

now i wonder if Capcom will pay in fuck you dollars


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 19, 2012)

wait you mean THE ITSUNO?! the same guy who gave us the golden dmc3 and silver dmc4 and the bronze dmc2?!

....


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't blame Itsuno, as was mentioned before he's obliged to say generic good things about this game.
Though dragging him on camera was a cheap move. See the sadness and resent in his eyes as he reads of a cue card with a shotgun pointed at him off-camera.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 19, 2012)

poor Hideaki-san


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 19, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> poor Hideaki-san







Kamiya laughs at all of this.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 19, 2012)

didnt kamiya move on? id likeanother okami from him


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 19, 2012)

Kamiya works on The Wonderful 101.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 19, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> didnt kamiya move on? id likeanother okami from him



I wish he did Viewtiful Joe 3 and God hand 2.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 19, 2012)

oh god Tameem in that video 

Did he develop cancer? He's wearing a cancer hat.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 19, 2012)

God Hand 2.

Haven't payed to IGN.

3/10 again.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> God Hand 2.
> 
> Haven't payed to IGN.
> 
> 3/10 again.



Rather play Baby's super fun adventure time 2.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Rather play Baby's super fun adventure time 2.


Bset geim evr

[YOUTUBE]1yKN-eA73Fk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Dec 19, 2012)

A day in the life of Itsuno. 

Capcom whips him to direct DmC, Itsuno has to oblige since he has no soul (Capcom devoured it). 

Itsuno goes to the US to visit Ninja Theory, meanwhile while Tameem is showing Itsuno around and sucking his own dick on what a fantastic job he did but Itsuno is too busy with Dragons Dogma so all he does is nod and says fantastic job. I don't even think he knows what they did to DmC, his extremely vague comments are just hilarious.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 19, 2012)

The saddest thing is, Ninja Theory's rough design for new Dante was very close to the original. But Capcom had to say no, and make him completely different.

That being said, Someone will probably mod the PC to make DMC4 Dante or Nero model for the game.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2012)

I think I found a mod that likes DmC  


> Latest Reputation Received -37,523,207 point(s) total


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 19, 2012)

Was that in one shot?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

You didn't just have it reversed?


----------



## DedValve (Dec 19, 2012)

obviously Tameem is at work here.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 19, 2012)

Tameem is a mod confirmed.


----------



## God (Dec 19, 2012)

>implying he had 37m to get reversed in the first place

who was it axl?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Well idk, place is like the wild west since I came back apparently.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2012)

This was originally an "exclusive item" to the Collector's Edition.

If they are giving it away for free it means that preorders do not meet the amount of units of these necklaces.

I hope you guys are in the mood for a BBQ because this shit is gonna crash and burn.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 19, 2012)

My body is ready. Where can I watch it in the first row?


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 19, 2012)

I will gladly spend money on that BBQ.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## scerpers (Dec 19, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I think I found a mod that likes DmC
> 
> Latest Reputation Received -37,523,207 point(s) total



Step up, sempai.



> 4294967295 point(s) total


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2012)

watching this crash and burn is actually the only positive out of this...

am gonna enjoy this bitch getting shredded to bits


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2012)

So Donte apparently gets classic Rebellion at one point in the game. Either that or it's a bonus reskin.

I don't even know. It's all so random at this point.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 19, 2012)

It's TORtanic all over again.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 19, 2012)

I want that necklace. Imma look so boss with a plastic painted rock on my neck, tell mah crew that i got this pendant trippin on some dope yo! edgy fuck yous for everybody!


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2012)

whoa pre order sales are so low they are giving out jewelry worth more than the game?!


----------



## DedValve (Dec 19, 2012)

Are you implying that a pebble found on the beach and dipped in red paint is worth more than this game?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 19, 2012)

^It *is* indeed worth more than this game.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Maybe I should play this game and listen to some Whitesnake.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 19, 2012)

^ Go ahead. Nobody's gonna stop you from doing it. =/


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 20, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This was originally an "exclusive item" to the Collector's Edition.
> 
> If they are giving it away for free it means that preorders do not meet the amount of units of these necklaces.
> 
> I hope you guys are in the mood for a BBQ because this shit is gonna crash and burn.



The things they're doing to maximize buying audience. Ha.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I think I found a mod that likes DmC


Abuse of mod powers?


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 20, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So Donte apparently gets classic Rebellion at one point in the game. Either that or it's a bonus reskin.
> 
> I don't even know. It's all so random at this point.



Really? Shit, what's our source?

Don't want good stuff from DMC getting sullied by DmC association any more


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2012)

but remember folks Tameem and Ninja Theory aren't doing this to attract the old fans of DMC.. they don't care about us remember?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2012)

Well nobody else is really going to buy it. The action genre doesn't attract players the same way as shooters and rpgs.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 20, 2012)

Dante looks so cool in this game, can't wait to buy it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 20, 2012)

wonder how vergils downfall happens? i mean what can happen to change him from this kind guy to I R MEAN RAWR MIGHT CAN TROLLZ EVERYTHNING

 In dmc3 it made sense cuz he lost his mom and felt he was unable to protect her.

what does kat die?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 20, 2012)

Probably dies via wubstep


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 20, 2012)

I think he loses his FABULOUS hat, and that makes him go evil.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 20, 2012)

Look how happy he is in his hat



And then he loses it



An amazing character arc written by tameem. Will he find his hat? We must buy the game, I mean play the game to find out.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> The saddest thing is, Ninja Theory's rough design for new Dante was very close to the original. But Capcom had to say no, and make him completely different.
> 
> That being said, *Someone will probably mod the PC to make DMC4 Dante or Nero model for the game*.



skidrow. He will do it.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Look how happy he is in his hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your seriously killing me with all your posts  :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 20, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The things they're doing to maximize buying audience. Ha.



No kidding. First you have the original pre-order bonuses which give 3 bonus items and 3 different weapon reskins. Then they announced Vergil's bullshit DLC campaign and first saying that it would be free if you pre-order the game. A 10 dollar DLC. Huhuh.

*Now* they're giving fucking physical items for free due to the lack of pre-orders of the collector's edition.

**NOW** they giving free shitty Donte skins if you pre-order the fucking game.



Capcom is fully aware that this shit is gonna bomb hard.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 20, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No kidding. First you have the original pre-order bonuses which give 3 bonus items and 3 different weapon reskins. Then they announced Vergil's bullshit DLC campaign and first saying that it would be free if you pre-order the game. A 10 dollar DLC. Huhuh.
> 
> *Now* they're giving fucking physical items for free due to the lack of pre-orders of the collector's edition.
> 
> ...




It's called "The Order"? Seriously? 
I'm getting tired of this 15 y.o. level writing already.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2012)

Pretty sure The Order was in DMC4 as well


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 20, 2012)

The Oder of Swords? That was an actual order.

Here we have the anti-government organization that's called "The Order". As in law and order.
Get it? GET IT? SO SMART.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 20, 2012)

also lilith shits babies when u fight her


----------



## DedValve (Dec 20, 2012)

DANTE HAS WHITE HAIR IN THE ALT COSTUME FOR FREE WHEN YOU PRE-ORDER?

*runs 12 miles to nearest gamestop to pre-order*. DONE AND DONE CAPCOM YOU FIXED DMC!!!


----------



## Gino (Dec 20, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No kidding. First you have the original pre-order bonuses which give 3 bonus items and 3 different weapon reskins. Then they announced Vergil's bullshit DLC campaign and first saying that it would be free if you pre-order the game. A 10 dollar DLC. Huhuh.
> 
> *Now* they're giving fucking physical items for free due to the lack of pre-orders of the collector's edition.
> 
> ...



and to think all this shit could have been avoided they just keep adding gasoline to the fucking fire.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 20, 2012)

White hair? Ok, I'm sold.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 20, 2012)

actually it looks lite piss yellow colored hair

FCUK YOU

im hoping in the dmc subtitles fuck you is misspelled


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 20, 2012)

piss yellow is the new white Axl, remember this game is edgy from top to bottom.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 20, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> actually it looks lite piss yellow colored hair
> 
> FCUK YOU
> 
> im hoping in the dmc subtitles fuck you is misspelled


White is too mainstream.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Axl Low (Dec 20, 2012)

The DMC i knew is long and dead


----------



## Gino (Dec 20, 2012)

Axl low why is your rep raped?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 20, 2012)

I told a mod Devil may Cry reboot sucks and told them to jump off tameem's dick. 
So yeah i lost about 40 million rep points.
No biggy 

I'm kidding.
Somebody with 40 billion posts negged me :33


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2012)

Somebody has 40 billion posts?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2012)

I'd go pretty evil if I lost a hat that nice.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I told a mod Devil may Cry reboot sucks and told them to jump off tameem's dick.
> So yeah i lost about 40 million rep points.
> No biggy
> 
> ...



am sorry bout ur loss man.


----------



## Gino (Dec 20, 2012)

lol axl low.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 20, 2012)

Axl is now... very Low on rep


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 20, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> The DMC i knew is long and dead



Yup pretty much.

But don't worry Rising is around the corner


----------



## Gino (Dec 20, 2012)

DMC will exist.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 20, 2012)

When you have Capcom running the shots. Its easy to doubt.


----------



## Gino (Dec 20, 2012)

Then we'll have to destroy the monster that is Failcom since the consumers are the one with the powa.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 20, 2012)

meh the fedora hat looks ugly on him.

what the heck is donte wearing?! 

anyone seen the dinosaur vergil pic?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I told a mod Devil may Cry reboot sucks and told them to jump off tameem's dick.
> So yeah i lost about 40 million rep points.
> No biggy
> 
> ...



We can all start negging you now and turn it into a good thing I guess.


zenieth said:


> Somebody has 40 billion posts?



You know those mods and their accounts.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 20, 2012)

FUK U AL! LoL

Can't wait for this game, haters gonna hate


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2012)

DedValve said:


> FUK U AL! LoL
> 
> Can't wait for this game, haters gonna hate



Negged. 5000+ trillion internet points from you


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2012)

^ lol. Thats funny. But who is the mod who neg you man? @axl low


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 20, 2012)

Not directly DMC related, but it encompasses the things that are related to this situation as well.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 20, 2012)

I might be the scourge of the forum
but atleast my re pis still better than Ninja theory's


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 20, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I might be the scourge of the forum
> but atleast my re pis still better than Ninja theory's


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 20, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I might be the scourge of the forum
> but atleast my re pis still better than Ninja theory's



Be proud of that, it's a symbol of your heroic resistance against this evil game.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Negged. 5000+ trillion internet points from you



I'd still have more rep than Axl :ho

I expect my rep to go up 5 trillion now that I sucked Tameems oh so glorious cock which cannot fail and has invented a masterpiece. MASTERPIECE.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 20, 2012)

vorgils moveset and outfit remind me of


----------



## Krypton (Dec 20, 2012)

I was at the store today and i decided to check some of the magazines out. Lo and belong, there was a magazine with the new DmC with Donte and Vorgil on the cover.

So i decided to read it right there, and not even a paragraph in, i started to laugh. Funny thing is, i didn't know i was laughing so loud until this cashier walked up too me and told me why am laughing like a maniac. Showed him what i was reading and he burst out laughing too.

It seems he was a fan of the original DMC.

What's even worse, its that they show Donte and the Succubus pics, the author of the article even pointed out when he pictured a Succubus, that's not what he really pictures. He even went on comparing there scene to the scene in Futurama.

Reading some of the things he wrote, he knows that the game is bad, but since it's his job, he has no choice but to claim is a bad ass game.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 20, 2012)

According to this site Capcom sent christmas cards to them:


Probably a reminder card to bribed sites like IGN "Remember our deal....oh and ...merry chriiiismassss".


----------



## Krypton (Dec 20, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> According to this site Capcom sent christmas cards to them:
> 
> 
> Probably a reminder card to bribed sites like IGN "Remember our deal....oh and ...merry chriiiismassss".



My respect for Capcom just keep going down the shitter.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 20, 2012)

capcoms a headless chicken


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2012)

Naruto forum gaming department has successfully made me dislike ign today along with ign ratings. Lol


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 20, 2012)

someone just compared the devil may cry fandom to the sonic fandom...at least we DMC fans don't recolor dante claiming s/he's our ORIGINAL charactor or, aren't man babies. unpleasable?! imagine if they took something you liked, shat on him, is actually some douche bags self insert look alike, spliced up a bunch of "fuck you's" with an ignorant view of what being cool was (very insultingly i might add) how would you feel? i rest my case.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 20, 2012)

Some DmC supporters or shall i say "fans" are worse than anything else imagineable.

They dislike real Dante, but defend DmC saying "Dante will become the white haired demon hunter we KNOW AND LOVE!!".


I hate hypocrites like that.

How can a poser character created by a faq who thinks Dante is uncool become the real Dante just by cosplaying as him in a game?


Meh...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 20, 2012)

>claims dante is uncool.
>looks like him in devil trigger


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 20, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> >claims dante is uncool.
> >looks like him in devil trigger



ah lets play that game ;D



>Asks people to judge DmC on it's OWN MERITS
> DmC uses everything from DMC, from title to quotes (achievement list) to scenes to items to attacks...EVERYTHING.



>TELLS PEOPLE to play teh demo before they judge it
>People play the demo
>Tells people it's just a demo, wait for the full game.


>Likes the story of DmC with "Omg it's all a lie. The world is filled with demonic bank people and shit!!!" "OMG PROPAGANDA EVERYWHERE!!"
>Capcom and Ninja theory disrespects fans and pulls dlc schemes PLUS use game sites to portray DmC as success and make it look like fans of DMC have "warmed up to it".



And my favourite:
>Says his name is Dante
>Bitch...Dante doesn't need a introduction. Impostor.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2012)

I honestly dont get what blood and wolf are saying. :|


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 20, 2012)

> says its Shakespearean 
>fuck you


----------



## Gino (Dec 20, 2012)

I no longer have hatred for this game I lack hatred for this game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 20, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> someone just compared the devil may cry fandom to the sonic fandom...at least we DMC fans aren't furries.



fixed for accuracy.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 20, 2012)

reposting this for fun
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL4cNsd9vvE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 20, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> reposting this for fun
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL4cNsd9vvE[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBNQbXL_Px4&feature=BFa&list=FLzw778akv_YD68uajUWceOQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorta relevant

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL15eTRcAsg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Dec 21, 2012)

oh this game




..it's still a thing


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3yK_zoJHbks[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]dVW-HTDkhsI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 21, 2012)

**


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 21, 2012)

actions speak louder than words


----------



## DedValve (Dec 21, 2012)

I can't wait for this! GOTY 2013 is coming baby!


EDIT: Goddamn I thought this was a Metal Gear thread.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]tHOhaqmrEKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm guessing Donte is lvl. -99 ?  

Anyway, here's a video you all will enjoy:
[YOUTUBE]jXQDRGOShBM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 22, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> **



I've done the survey, not a bad one since they ask a lot about their 2D classics.

There's absolutely nothing on Devil May Cry though.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 22, 2012)

That Tameen is genius writer.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 22, 2012)

Pshh a genius writer wishes he could write half as good as Tameem. It may be his first time but he belongs up there with the pros of pros.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 22, 2012)

i wonder how much money they paid her to say "almost Shakespearean"


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 22, 2012)

Tameem? More like Tamwin!


----------



## DedValve (Dec 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]k9wth1Wk3EM[/YOUTUBE]

Godhand 2 <3

This is a very enjoyable and good analysis with good editing. Slap this video on gamefaqs or Capcom Unity forums and start another fire.


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2012)

DMC Devil May Cry

Devil May Cry: Devil May Cry

That Tameem must be the reincarnation of Shakespeare.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 22, 2012)

You misspelled Devil *m*ay Cry: Devil may Cry. 

Or is it Devil May Cry: Devil may Cry?


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2012)

I dunno, only Tameem can comprehend Tameem.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

The World said:


> DMC Devil May Cry
> 
> Devil May Cry: Devil May Cry
> 
> That Tameem must be the reincarnation of Shakespeare.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 22, 2012)

Tameem gonna Tameem


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2012)

still a better plot than DmC


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 22, 2012)

Look at the dick riding in this video. Seems like people are supporting the game more recently? The fuck?


----------



## DedValve (Dec 22, 2012)

EAbribe.gif


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't worry, Geralt. You'll see a drastic reduction in this game's support and dick riding after it gets fully released.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 22, 2012)

the demo isnt that bad(but of course i never played devil may  )


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> the demo isnt that bad(but of course i never played devil may  )



[YOUTUBE]7ccc3z-yW-U[/YOUTUBE]
"Try it out for yourself if you like, I'm not trying to trick anybody. The difference with DMC3 was that enemies actually attack you all the time, and you don't have anywhere to run. So if you just hang back and shoot, you get your head kicked in.  So even though the guns were more powerful, you still had to be more tactical about it. in DmC, the enemies just stand around like garden gnomes, and they think to balance it they'll just make the guns as effective as chocolate frying pan"


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 22, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Look at the dick riding in this video. Seems like people are supporting the game more recently? The fuck?



Those may not even all be real users. I've seen it on some that they set up accounts to hype the product. Also they could be selectively filtering and uprating positive comments from actual users too.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 22, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Look at the dick riding in this video. Seems like people are supporting the game more recently? The fuck?


Nothing new there.
People who aren't gonna buy this game don't really spend their time arguing about it. Because what for, they aren't gonna buy it.

It's the apologists and PR people who flock to any opportunity, making it seem like there are more of them than there really is.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 22, 2012)

i played mark of the ninja and its one of the funnest games i've played in a long time.

its original, it knows what it is unlike tameem and his dmc, its just great. the cartoonish style doesnt distract it from being too kiddy or too mature, its in between. the cutscenes remind me of samurai jack. that was a damn good show.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

I've been meaning to play Mark of the Ninja. I hear its fantastic.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 22, 2012)

its really good, i highly recommend it. you don't get any game overs but you do die, it feels short maybe because its too fun? it isnt too hard or too easy, its challenging and encourages you to learn from your mistakes, because it'll punish you if you dont. i would love to see a sequel to this.


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 23, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Those may not even all be real users. I've seen it on some that they set up accounts to hype the product. Also they could be selectively filtering and uprating positive comments from actual users too.



Example of this: On /v/ some tripfag called Noctura or whatever was going on the DmC threads and trying to hype it or otherwise attack those who criticised the game. This was met with such fierce trolling and general resistance that he basically ragequit and called them all babies.

Disclaimer: could have been an elaborate troll.

No but seriously, the gameplay in this is ridiculously shit. It's effortless to win on anything below Son of Sparda and even that and Dante Must Die are easy and dull to win if you don't willingly chose to use the best and most efficient ways to kill the basic mooks. Shit's broken, annoying to use (FUCK those shoulder button dodge and angel/demon stances) and the lack of lock-on leaves you guessing where the hell Dante's going to attack next.

Actually playing the demo ignited my rage again.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 23, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Look at the dick riding in this video. Seems like people are supporting the game more recently? The fuck?



Nothing really new. Pretty much every game reviewer out there is sucking hard dick about DmC with a couple of exceptions. But you gotta enjoy how the ones who really ride cowgirl have to be British.

And then you have this:

*Spoiler*: _ I lost count of how many horrible comparisons they make_ 










Or this little gem where it confirms that Kat uses a spray can filled with squirrel cum as the main material to open gateways between dimensions.

I wish I was kidding.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 23, 2012)

Edge is a perfect magazine to hype this crap.

AN EDGY MAGAZINE FOR AN EDGY GAME.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 23, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Or this little gem where it confirms that Kat uses a spray can filled with squirrel cum as the main material to open gateways between dimensions.



That's just distasteful.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 23, 2012)

force unleashed's story was short, simple and stupidly corny. just like dmc. i remember being hyped as hell for that game, and its when i learned not to be hypnotized by advertisements.

i wonder if all the demons in DmC will be like that slug worm? in the original series they had some respectful traits to them. berial was honorable and my personal fave.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 23, 2012)

Lets see Dino be as stylish as that.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 23, 2012)

gotta love that credo boss  my fave part is when you catch his lance and throw it back at him. so fun.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 23, 2012)

dammit why isn't the gif working?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 23, 2012)

ONLY THE BEST DMC GAMES IN THIS BATCH.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 23, 2012)

I saw that already on Steam. They're calling it the "DmC" collection. Jesus Christ.

It's incredibly low in the pre-order list but the ironic part is that it's higher than the actual 40 dollar DmC.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 23, 2012)

It's amusing how this completely original and much superior version _*still*_ keeps on leeching off actual DMC games even now. They go out of their ways to convince you that it's the same thing that you loved all these years.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 23, 2012)

The hate and rage has not ended? Man,i have burned out all my negative emotions on this game and have none left. Dont know how you guys still have negative energy towards it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 23, 2012)

Hitler died 70 years ago. Don't know why people still have negative energy towards him.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 23, 2012)

well thanks to JoJo I'm liking the Nazis

dont see why i shouldnt

lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> ONLY THE BEST DMC GAMES IN THIS BATCH.



Desperation move.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 23, 2012)

Hmmmm. I see your point. Regardless,i am out of energy to hate the game more for now


----------



## DedValve (Dec 23, 2012)

Damn even Garry Newell has no faith that this game will sell by itself


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 23, 2012)

> Check out the specs to see if your rig can handle DmC here.


I watch porn. Porn moves faster than DmC.
pretty sure if you have a panasonic from 1995 it will run your shit


----------



## Gino (Dec 23, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> ONLY THE BEST DMC GAMES IN THIS BATCH.



 YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) WOULDN'T"T HAVE TO DO THIS IF YOU'D JUST CANCELED THE GAME IN THE FIRST PLACE FUCK!! 

I thought their DmC was superior fuck outta here with that nonsense.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 23, 2012)

Axl is restored.

Plague upon you!


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 23, 2012)

Laugh at this:


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 23, 2012)

The premium edition is alluring though. You get a Dante hoodie and a giant red pendant.

Who doesn't want to look like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 23, 2012)

Maybe I should go as a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for Halloween. That premium edition is cheaper than most costumes.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 23, 2012)

You can just smear some shit on your face and look exactly like Donte. Perfect ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) costume for free.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 23, 2012)

so guys
i jsut went to an asian cosplay site
and they dont know how to cosplay him
seriously
they dont know how to get all scraggy like him


----------



## Gnome (Dec 23, 2012)

They don't have shit in Japan?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 23, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> The premium edition is alluring though. You get a Dante hoodie and a giant red pendant.
> 
> Who doesn't want to look like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?



If the clothes relating to a game were quality clothes then i would say "Awesome!!!".

But i bet within few months the clothes symbols and stuff will wear out.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 23, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> so guys
> i jsut went to an asian cosplay site
> and they dont know how to cosplay him
> seriously
> they dont know how to get all scraggy like him


that reminds me of that asian superiority troll in cafe


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Gnome (Dec 23, 2012)

His chest is like a piece of fucking plywood, and that long face.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 23, 2012)

If you browse what little cosplay there is for DmC, it's mostly just emofags posing with emo faces. The targeted demographics I guess.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 23, 2012)

Some DmC supporters have used "He's more relateable" as an pro argument for NT's Donte being a positive thing.

I guess we know what that happens:

*TRANSLATION*

"It means i can be Donte! hahaha hD    ".

And i've even read "He's more relateable. Him smoking means he has a weakness. That shows he's human afterall".

Newsflash:
1) Smoking was there to make him look cool
2) He's half angel/Demon....no human loool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2012)

but he quit smoking


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2012)

Dante is a better role model


----------



## Gino (Dec 23, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> If you browse what little cosplay there is for DmC, it's mostly just emofags posing with emo faces. The targeted demographics I guess.



looks like a douche


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks like a drug addict with aids.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 23, 2012)

Gino said:


> looks like a douche



A douche that's bad with photoshop no less.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 23, 2012)

Khris said:


> but he quit smoking


Imagine you smoked a cigarette.
I saw you smoke it.

And when you smoke it was so fucken obvious you smoked because you thought it made you look cool.

Then one day you quit smoking.

Does that change fact that you smoked to look cool?

Nope


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> They don't have shit in Japan?


No they jsut have a hard time cosplaying dirty wannabe punk tryhards



Hatifnatten said:


> that reminds me of that asian superiority troll in cafe



What is this guys name?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Imagine you smoked a cigarette.
> I saw you smoke it.
> 
> And when you smoke it was so fucken obvious you smoked because you thought it made you look cool.
> ...



but smoking DOES make you look cool


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 24, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> If you browse what little cosplay there is for DmC, it's mostly just emofags posing with emo faces. The targeted demographics I guess.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The fact that people actually prefer this look over Dante is just mindnumbing.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 24, 2012)

> TAMEEM THE FRANCHISE KILLER, HAS A NICE RING TO IT, DON'T YOU THINK?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 24, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The fact that people actually prefer this look over Dante is just mindnumbing.


They are hypocrites.

*They say they are fans of Dante but act different*. One person i know of catches EVERY news about DmC Dante. But when Dante is said to show up in a small game called Project X Zone, the so called "Dante fan" didn't leave a single comment on the thread for that game.
Meanwhile everywhere that user was posting and viewing DmC and DmC Dante threads including ones that wasn't related to DmC.
How can you be a fan of the character Dante if you accept him to be changed? 

*
They say games aren't about characters* and attack you for being against NT's Donte saying "Stop fapping about character, it's game that matters": yet they themself use avatars or signatures displaying Donte.


*People like me tell them "Why change a character, why not build on it?"*, and they ignore you. Because the argument is valid, but they don't really care.

*And the most funny line they say is "It's just a video game relax!!!":* really? Your the one telling us to calm down? Yet your actively replying AGAINST people who dislike Donte and DmC.
No, like Jesus said "Let the person with no sin cast the first stone".
I will say something similar "Let the person who doesn't care about reviews, forums etc" say the line "It's just a videogame relax!".
I believe if your on forums or youtube discussing games then you have no right to use the line "Relax it's just a videogame", because you being on a forum or other discussion places for games says that you take videogames as more than just a trivial thing.



I hope this game crumbles like shit. And  I WILL elaborate why.

NOT BECAUSE:
...they made Donte (rebooted/changed Dante)
...the game isn't targeted at DMC fans but causal
...DmC isn't something i or you want


BUT BECAUSE:
Arrogance, ignorance and disrespect shown by Capcom and Ninja theory.





Read the arrogance of Tameem Antoniades (interview quote):

*Spoiler*: __ 



_This is also the first game I've written, cast and directed myself. If i do my job right, you should be seeing a story of Dante that breaks the myth that all videogame stories are trite and will never stand up to the best that theatre and film have to offer_.  


Me breaking down his statements incase you don't get it

*Spoiler*: __ 




He is saying that there has not been any story in videogames that could keep up with a story from a movie. And that if he does his job right he will break the myth.

Right...

P.S It's ironic he's got that "Videogames can be as good as movies story wise!!!", when he has ripped off ideas from 1) Futurama  2) They Live and    V for Vendetta.   2/3 rip sources = movies!!!


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 24, 2012)

Tales of Vesperia/Symphonia have stories better than some movies.

Heavy Rain did too. 

Me1 did as well.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Tales of Vesperia/Symphonia have stories better than some movies.
> 
> Heavy Rain did too.
> 
> Me1 did as well.



The 2 best Tales of. I didn't really care for Graces.

Heavy Rain was JASON!


----------



## God (Dec 24, 2012)

still turrible


----------



## Lulu (Dec 24, 2012)

Just got my hands on the anime of dmc. I like it. But like mr wolf said,build on a character,not tear it. Do not disrespect the fans. I mean see portal 2. They listened to fans feedback and see how excellent a game it turned out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]F991RSOU00Y[/YOUTUBE]


Gnome said:


> The 2 best Tales of. I didn't really care for Graces.
> 
> Heavy Rain was JASON!



[YOUTUBE]0cgOti7gLus[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 24, 2012)

MERRY EDGY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]v6HVloVRryo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Y_Vrrx1ubD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Dec 24, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> MERRY EDGY CHRISTMAS



WE NEED AN EDGIER HOTTER AND SEXIER HOLIDAY TO CELEBRATE SHAKESPEAR. HOW ABOUT A GLOBAL MERRY TAMGOD DAY WHERE WE SACRIFICE 3 VIRGIN CHILDREN FROM EVERY MAJOR COUNTRY IN THE WORLD IN HIS HONOR AS EDGILY AS POSSIBLE. THE MOST EDGIEST COUNTRY GETS A FULL STOCK OF EDGY CIGARETTES AND FUCK YOU'S FOR THE WINTER. 


Also lol at Tameem talking about vidoegame stories when anything telltale (The walking Dead), EAware (before they where absorbed by EA that is), Obsidian, Rockstar (god these guys), Bethesda, even square enix on some occasions (TWeWy) had amazing and superior stories that rivaled the top films in the movie industry. There are more but I can't be assed to do a super long list of amazing gaming stories. And if we were to compare to action games only then Metal Gear says FUCK YOU. 

Especially since gaming is an interactive media, I have never felt as many feels as I had for Clementine than I did Carl in both the comic and show version of him in the walking dead, and I *HATE* children with a burning passion.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 24, 2012)

MERRY FUCK YOU EVERYONE!


----------



## Lulu (Dec 24, 2012)

In a suprising turn of events this game may sell well just like re6. Sadly.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 24, 2012)

It won't. And there's nothing wrong or surprising with RE6 selling well.


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 24, 2012)

Did somebody say edgy?


----------



## Gino (Dec 24, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Tales of Vesperia/Symphonia have stories better than some movies.


Tameem wouldn't know about those two their too Japanesy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2012)

honestly, i think its physically impossible to like both Dantes


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 24, 2012)

It really is.



> In a suprising turn of events this game may sell well just like re6. Sadly.





> It won't. And there's nothing wrong or surprising with RE6 selling well.



RE6 was pretty decent. Granted I wish it went back to the days of RE2 in atmosphere and play style of being alone and shit. I liked Jake. He was a better Dante than Donte.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 24, 2012)

So now even jake is being a better dante than donte? This thread just killed me with laughter.lol


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 24, 2012)

As my friend put it, Jake is like Wesker fused with Dante.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 24, 2012)

Jake is the result of the original idea of the Resident Evil 4 prototype that became Devil May Cry, a protagonist infected with certain viruses that gave him "super powers". That's why Jake is more Dante than Donte.

And Resident Evil 6 is pretty decent. The gameplay is actually god damn tight (Tell me when you find another modern shooter made this year with reload cancel) but the problem is that the game kept shitting these retarded setpieces that took the control away from you. And Capcom has been updating it with plenty of free patches, including one where it erases all the fucking constant QTEs. If that's not a sign they'll repeat the same thing again in 7, I don't know what it is.


----------



## bobby8685 (Dec 24, 2012)

We are actually comparing Jake to Dante? Dante is in the joke. Jake is the butt of it. His only motivation in the first half of RE6 was money. Money he would use to be rich in a zombie apocolypse. Way to think ahead. 

And when was a game pretty decent enough to argue a point for? The final boss during one of the campaigns commits suicide. It literally picks up the lightning rods and kills its self. Just so you can shoot a rocket that was oh so nicely set next to your escape chopper. Also, Eva is the goddam Batman.

Beginning to end the game is trash. People can like it or love it they want to obviously. But there are a lot of trash games you can like and admit to it being trash. *cough* The Cursed Crusade*cough*

Gonna watch all the Devil May Cry vids here now to get that disgusting RE6 taste out of my mouth again.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 24, 2012)

For reference Mass Effect has reload cancel and despite the "EVERYTHING ON ONE BUTTON" thing it has superior gameplay and actual tight controls followed by tighter camera and no bulls---and plenty of bullshit. 

But RE6 isn't filled with bullshit, just shit. 

Anyways enough of the shitty RE6 lets talk about the glorious DmC with a christmas song! I'll start off!

ON THE FIRST DAY OF FUCK YOU MY ASSHOLE SAID TO ME!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 24, 2012)

a secret ingredient~

on the second day of fuck you my asshole said to me


----------



## DedValve (Dec 24, 2012)

Shit I meant to say "gave to me" rather than "say to me"...oh well. 

2 Shakespearean scripts and a secret ingredient!

On the third day of FUCK YOU my asshole gave to me!


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 24, 2012)

One bag of weed, 2 Shakespearean scripts and a secret ingredient

On the fourth day of FUCK YOU my asshole gave to me..

never doing this again


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 24, 2012)

i remember watching the dmc4 trailer back in the day. i was hyped. confused, but hyped. i actually thought nero was dante (i was new the franchise at the time, having recently played 3 but not beating it) i liked the music, the settings, everything about the trailer was just great.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 25, 2012)

31 days unti l we we can watch all the peopel not buy and play this game
it's like christmas


----------



## God (Dec 25, 2012)

fingers crossed


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 25, 2012)

best gamer EVAR!


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas Tameem fans!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 25, 2012)

We must finish this thread by the end of the year


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2012)

Both DmC versions disappeared from the top 100 preorder list on Steam.

*IT'S A CHRISTMAS MIRACLE!*


----------



## DedValve (Dec 25, 2012)

Jingle bells! Dino smells! Tameem laid a fail! Capcom lost all their stock and the fans all screamed hooray! YAY!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2012)

RE6 is decent.. though taking into consideration of what capcom has been doing these past years.. it doesn't make up for that shit.. 

and lol at complaining about the story.. seems someone didn't play any past RE games 

also Jake is awesome.. JakexSherry is beautiful


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 25, 2012)

The target of this game, stupid kids like those.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 25, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> The target of this game, edgy badass kids like those.



Fixed your post


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 25, 2012)

if you order thsi game from the cacpm store you get vergil dlc and the necklace
LOL THEY ARE TRYING TO ENTICE PEOPLE
AND ITS STILL NOT WORKING 

Day One Disk Locked Content and nwo you are giving it away for free when its already on the disk?!  
Oh Capcom how generous of you


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 25, 2012)

I assume we are all still getting this game, right? Can't miss the chance to be edgy.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 25, 2012)

Of course. I started a second job so I could buy as many copies as possible.

I wish Tameem would reboot the new MGS as well...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 25, 2012)

MgS: Metal Gear Solid

My name is Snake and fuck you!!!


----------



## DedValve (Dec 25, 2012)

Metal Gear Rising would be amazing under tameems control


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 25, 2012)

Tameen should reboot Final Fantasy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2012)

The name, by the way, is Raiden. But you can call me Raiden, the cyborg with the soul of a human. Has a nice shakespearean ring to it, dontcha think?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Of course. I started a second job so I could buy as many copies as possible.
> 
> I wish Tameem would reboot the new MGS as well...



good one


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 25, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Of course. I started a second job so I could buy as many copies as possible.
> 
> I wish Tameem would reboot the new MGS as well...



Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 25, 2012)

Reboot mgs? 

" I am the the legendary Solid Snake, how is that a nice ring to it dont ya think?"

LIQUID!!

SNAKE!!

FUCK YOU!!

FUCK YOOOUUUUUUUUU!!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 25, 2012)

FUCK YOU is the new FUSROHDAH


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Reboot mgs?
> 
> " I am the the legendary Solid Snake, how is that a nice ring to it dont ya think?"
> 
> ...



That's actually funny though


----------



## DedValve (Dec 25, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> FUCK YOU is the new FUSROHDAH



Skyrim would have actually been a good game had Tameem directed it. 

Most games would have actually been good had Tameem directed them. I mean, he's never directed a game before, this being his first game but clearly a guy so full of himself HAS to be good.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 25, 2012)

We are beasts created by man. Unless the light is put out th-FUCK YOU

FUCK YOU
FUCK YOU
FUCK YOU
FUCK YOU
I'M FUCKING LIQUID
FUCK YOU M8
U R A CHEEKY CUNT R U M8 FUCK YOU
I'LL PUNCH YA NANOMACHINES IN M8 I SWEAR ON ME MUM

IGN: 10/10 Tamen is truly the savior of MGS
Gamespot: Those fuck yous were so deep A+++
Kotaku: Did you know that there is actually gay porn of Dante and Vergil?


----------



## DedValve (Dec 25, 2012)

Thread title should be renamed to FUCK YOU the franchise killer. 

Has a nice ring to it don't you think? :ho


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 25, 2012)

The Steam deal with DmC + DMC 3 and 4 is just a rip off.

DMC 3 on PC = has issues. + again people can pirate it.

DMC 4  = just cheap data they transfer over to you. People can pirate it instead...



So again they only have this offer because it benefits them, not because it's a spectacular thing.


DmC + Vergil DLC , DMC 3  and DMC 4  for 60 dollars on Xbox or Ps3 ...would be a good deal. But you don't see them offering that do you? Because it doesn't benefit them and they loose cash on doing so.

Where as offering DMC 3 and DMC 4 on PC is very cheap, and people can get them through piratebay instead...


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 25, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> I assume we are all still getting this game, right? Can't miss the chance to be edgy.



THIS GAME IS SO EDGY YOU CAN SLIT YOUR WRISTS WITH IT


----------



## Gino (Dec 25, 2012)

Skyrim pisses me off.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 25, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


>



You're in that thread, too?


----------



## DedValve (Dec 25, 2012)

Before I saw the picture by the second paragraph I knew it was southpark. I saw that movie like 80 times as a kid 

Jewing everyone was priceless.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 25, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> You're in that thread, too?



Nah, someone I know screencapped it.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 26, 2012)

We are all going to get this game,except we buy it to give nt more money to ruin other good games.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 26, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> We are all going to get this game,except we buy it to give nt more money to ruin other good games.


Either your being sarcastic or not.

If it's sarcasm read this spoiler.

*Spoiler*: __ 




They will be lucky if i pirate DmC on PC.

Lucky...


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 26, 2012)

Game is not worth Pirating imo. Dont waste your space


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2012)

This thread filled up so quickly
The last one was around a year


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Game is not worth Pirating imo. Dont waste your space



least we can all do is see the play-through to have a good laugh right?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2012)

Cubey said:


> This thread filled up so quickly
> The last one was around a year


I think this is the most active DmC thread out there. Almost 6000 posts


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I think this is the most active DmC thread out there. Almost 6000 posts



Oh I don't know. The threads on /v/ tend to be quite active.

Speaking of...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2012)

4ch doesn't count, it's not a forum.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 26, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Either your being sarcastic or not.
> 
> If it's sarcasm read this spoiler.
> 
> ...



i meant to say we wont buy it but we will get it. Skidrow always gives us free games.


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2012)

that's a sick idea though 

will implement it


----------



## DedValve (Dec 26, 2012)

So Tameem, God and the President (the black one) walk into a bar. TAMEEM LAUGHS THEM ALL OUT FOR NOT BEING COOL AND EDGY FUCK YOU THE END.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 26, 2012)

Best reboot ever.


*
"Hello"
"Hello"
"Fuck you"
"Okay"*


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 26, 2012)

Lol at buying dmc hd over reboot...
Your giving money to crapcom either way. The people who said no to dante and asked for reboot.

Plus have you thought its perhaps capcoms plan to use hatred to market the reboot and at same time see dmc hd bringing in money from those who reject the reboot?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2012)

This thread


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2012)

Also was inspired to make a new thematic old ryoma


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Also was inspired to make a new thematic old ryoma



I think certain folk would like that.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2012)

hahahaha


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi DmC thread. How are you today.

So I played the demo and.............It's pretty good

It isn't any better than DMC3 or 4 but fuck it's not terrible by any means, I can beleive it as a DMC game 

I was pleasently suprised with the voice acting and dialouge too. New Dante has a good sense of humor and the cutscenes are well produced and fun to watch. The "FFFFUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKK YOUUUUUUUUUU!!!!" exchange was great.

I'm also a big fan of the contextual dialouge the boss throws around during the fight. Music is pretty decent too, though not as good as the music from the core series.

I might get it if the Metal Gear Rising demo doesn't inspire me. And this comes from somebody who adores DMC3 and 4. 

I gave it the benefit of the doubt and it suprised me.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2012)

trolls aren't even trying nowadays


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Dec 26, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> trolls aren't even trying nowadays



Well that was fast.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2012)

Working at the speed of fuck you here.


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Dec 26, 2012)

It's always fun to come into this thread and get mauled for saying anything positive


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2012)

Please continue to say totally serious and existing positive things about this game.


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Dec 26, 2012)

OK here goes.

It's

It's

It's not the worst thing I've ever played.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 26, 2012)

Estafan del sexface said:


> It's always fun to come into this thread and get mauled for saying anything positive



Die hard fans all asshurt, and unwilling to embrace change. I mean I'm a die hard fan, but I like DmC.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey, I like DmC. I never said I didn't. I think it's the best game ever made actually.
But those hair... If only they were white.
Everything else is perfect quality.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 26, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Hey, I like DmC. I never said I didn't. I think it's the best game ever made actually.
> But those hair... If only they were white.
> Everything else is perfect quality.



His devil trigger nods at old Dante.


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Dec 26, 2012)

Guys call me crazy but

but

I get the feeling new Dante may actually be somewhat likeable. Like better than Nero. Although I liked Nero if only for the fact that he was basicly Ichigo from Bleach.

Like they may aswell be the same character.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2012)

It's not the same, they must be permanently white.

OTHERWISE WHAT'S THE POINT I ASK THY?

If only there was a DLC... DLC where he has white hair...


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Dec 26, 2012)

This is Capcom we're talking about.

Don't tempt fate...

...Wait that DLC exists doesn't it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 26, 2012)

Tameem before becoming edgy


----------



## Lulu (Dec 26, 2012)

One thread on apparently is not enough to make fun of donte. He is also being talked bout now in the lounge.lol


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Tameem before becoming edgy


He influenced Kojima


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 26, 2012)

That's not Kojima, that's Joakim Mogren.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2012)

Stupid me, confused Joakim with that crook Kojima


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Dec 26, 2012)

Moby Dick studios would never stoop to that hack kojima's level.

Did you guys ever play MGS2? he totally switched snake out with a annoying blonde dude.


----------



## Gino (Dec 26, 2012)

Die hard fans should be able to see all the things that's wrong with this game just saying and it's not even just about the game anymore to be honest disrespect will not be tolerated fuck CapGreed and NinjaShitty.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 26, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Die hard fans all asshurt, and unwilling to embrace change. I mean I'm a die hard fan, but I like DmC.



You're trying too hard. The comment on change is stupid for reasons I think are clear at this point.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2012)

Great Director Tameem


----------



## DedValve (Dec 26, 2012)

Honestly DmC will be a great game. Thank god platinum isn't handling this game, those guys are pure shit. I feel really bad for metal gear fans though


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Dec 26, 2012)

Why?

MGR looks _AWESOME_

Also platinum rock and you're a silly goose.

Bayonetta was amazing


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 26, 2012)

So much for Ninja theory's originality...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSJTClCiRMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2012)

Estafan del sexface said:


> Why?
> 
> MGR looks _AWESOME_
> 
> ...



Nope, MGR looks bad and so does Bayonetta DmC is the way of the future baby!


----------



## DedValve (Dec 26, 2012)

Platinum is full of Capcom rejects that couldn't even finish a megaman legends DEMO. It's pathetic really.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 26, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Platinum is full of Capcom rejects that couldn't even finish a megaman legends DEMO. It's pathetic really.



Yeah because they wouldnt pay for a license capcom would never sell
they were hoping to entice capcom but capcom kept saying no 
orry but if you arent going to get paid or get somethign fro your work
i wouldnt do it either


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 26, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nope, MGR looks bad and so does Bayonetta DmC is the way of the future baby!



UR
You are so lucky you name pops up in the rep box because i was about to neg you


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 26, 2012)

so let's see
Vergil DLC is now free plus pre order DLC plus a necklace and pre orders arent even in the top 50 of upcoming releases in the next year


----------



## Gino (Dec 26, 2012)

Ewww those games are too japanesy DmC superior version confirmed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2012)

Gino said:


> Ewww those games are too japanesy DmC superior version confirmed.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 26, 2012)

DmC has less than 23000 pre orders in the US


----------



## Gino (Dec 26, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> DmC has less than* 23000* pre orders in the US



That's wayyyyyyyyy too much.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 26, 2012)

actually that is a terrible number because that is pc/steam ps3 and xbox COMBINED


in other news
they grabbed a tranny to cosplay kat


man hands
no ass or crotch focus shots
fake tits at that small size
it's a man


----------



## Gino (Dec 26, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> actually that is a terrible number because that is pc/steam ps3 and xbox COMBINED
> 
> 
> in other news
> they grabbed a tranny to cosplay kat




I know still too high shit *100* is too high.

Let's click dat link.


----------



## Gino (Dec 26, 2012)

I'd fuck it.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 26, 2012)

not when she would
FUCK YOU
in the ass first


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 26, 2012)

That cosplayer is actually voice of Kat.


----------



## Gino (Dec 26, 2012)

Indeed she is.\


----------



## Krypton (Dec 26, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> DmC has less than 23000 pre orders in the US



At 60 bucks, that's still a million too fucking much for my taste.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 26, 2012)

only 23,000? Damn, even tameem isn't buying his own game in bulk


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 27, 2012)

Good.  Once this game flops, we can go back to the source material and all will be right with the world.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 27, 2012)

OK this actually made me lol


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 27, 2012)

>samurai pack
>involved palette swapped axe and scythe
>not samurai weapons
>not a single blade in sight


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 27, 2012)

^ A awesome samurai sword in sig?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh the desperation.

GAIS PLEASE BUY OUR GAME...PLEASE...


----------



## Boomy (Dec 27, 2012)

Donte is as much of a samurai as Nardo characters are ninjas.

Axe and scythe looked much better during gameplay.

Gotta go with Bayonetta 2 and Castlevania: LoS2.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 27, 2012)

Also why is there blood everywhere on that package? I think DmC literally has no blood at all. It's either some brownish goo, ash-thing or vomit.
False advertising 101


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 27, 2012)

Because it's EDGY


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 27, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Also why is there blood everywhere on that package? I think DmC literally has no blood at all. It's either some brownish goo, ash-thing or vomit.



It's the blood of the play testers on the game. It'd be like that one Indiana Jones movie but minus the face melting.


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]RnYyURzLFJA[/YOUTUBE]

If this is suppost to be stylish, then I'm a fuckin banana. Is it me or does the music get worst in every trailer.

[YOUTUBE]wqSqrEj8s7Q[/YOUTUBE]

I can't stress enough how 30fps in a Devil May Cry game is bad.


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 27, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> [YOUTUBE]RnYyURzLFJA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> If this is suppost to be stylish, then I'm a fuckin banana. Is it me or does the music get worst in every trailer.
> 
> ...



I can't decide what my favourite part is. How everything seems light and floaty, the lack of any weight behind anything, the repetitive combos, or just how slow and ugly it all is.


----------



## lathia (Dec 27, 2012)

Vergil's side looks border line passable. Everything else is right down horrible. Especially the music.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2012)

That vergil gameplay vid truly exposes those 30fps.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 27, 2012)

I would buy that


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 27, 2012)

You call me Super Mario

How is that a nice to it Dont ya think


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 27, 2012)

We need a Uchiha Sasuke Nero skin for Donte, it has a nice ring to it, don't you think ?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry Tameerio, your sales are in another castle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2012)

Where are you getting these?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 27, 2012)

I honestly as much as I hate Sasuke. I find him decent compared to Dontae.

Dontae reminds me of one of those 10 year olds who are just fucking rude and they have no reason to other than trying to act edgy and badass.

aka these kids


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Where are you getting these?


The good part of the internet


----------



## God (Dec 27, 2012)

hati got dem ps skills

but i'd actually feel really for nt if they weren't partially responsible for this abomination


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 27, 2012)

Yay 99 pages. 

Honestly this has to be the best thread ever.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 27, 2012)

Fake. The "M" in SmB is lower case, not upper. 

Also where is the pre-order Luigi's downfall disc locked content?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 27, 2012)

SmB: Super Mario Bros

How is that a nice ring to it dont ya think


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Estafan del sexface (Dec 27, 2012)

Look I stand by what I said about liking the demo and how the game is probably going to be pretty decent.

But I think we can all agree that Tameem is an awful, awful person.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 27, 2012)

Tams is a hack. What could've been prevented, only decides to fuel the fire.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh no, the floor flipped. I'm falling, what a terrible situation.





If only I was half Demon or something.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm actually replaying DMC3 right now in the HD Collection... I think I'll go backwards and pace myself so that I start DMC2 when DmC comes out, just so I'm playing the better game.


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 27, 2012)

I recently replayed DMC3 on the HD collection, normal mode. You know what happened when I faced Cerberus?

I got my ass kicked. Really hard. I was suddenly killed and didn't even realise the mistake I'd made until it was too late.

In DmC facing that slug creature they call a Succubus (considering those demons are meant to be sexy I am forced to assume this is Tameem pushing his fetishes on us) I didn't die. At all. Instead I dicked around using the abuseable as fuck parry system and slaughtered the creature. On hard mode.

Can't wait until this comes out and we see that the game's vaunted story, script and voice acting, that which Ninja Theory and Capcom are selling the damn game on, are actually incredibly shit and largely worse than classic DMC's.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 27, 2012)

That wasn't stylish gameplay on the last page.

This is stylish.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 27, 2012)

Tameem may be pretty arrogant and disrespectful person but tell me, how are you all not disrespectful by acting the same way?

If someone murders a friend of mine, it won't justify me murdering that person.


Just saying. No neeed to harrass the guy on the internett making memes or stuff about him where he is humiliated .


----------



## Gino (Dec 27, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Tameem may be pretty arrogant and disrespectful person but tell me, how are you all not disrespectful by acting the same way?
> 
> If someone murders a friend of mine, it won't justify me murdering that person.
> 
> ...



Once you start some shit you better be prepared too finish it and besides this guy thought he could take on the internet bad move.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Tameem may be pretty arrogant and disrespectful person but tell me, how are you all not disrespectful by acting the same way?
> 
> If someone murders a friend of mine, *it won't justify me murdering that person.*



Many would feel that it would.


Gino said:


> Once you start some shit you better be prepared too finish it and besides this guys thought he could take on the internet bad move.



what did he think the internet was tubes?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 27, 2012)

I believe a human soul can become corrupt. And when a human soul becomes more and more corrupt, it will make the human be in a chaotic state of mind.

Small things as stealing won't necessarily make your soul much corrupt. For example an orphane living on street stealing food to survive ?

However, allowing hatred to overtake you and controll what you do...
That i believe will corrupt your soul alot.


And at one point your soul is so corrupt that you have issues in life.


I believe hatred is a thing that makes a human soul corrupt by alot.
By embracing hatred by "hating on someone" you learn to hate.
And eventually it may become part of you. And you will tend to hate things and humans more than love them.


Imagine your born:
You have a "Soul". It's completely pure.
At end of your life when you die - how will your soul look like?




or this?


----------



## Gino (Dec 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> what did he think the internet was tubes?



I don't know what the fuck he was thinking honestly.I guess all that dying his hair somehow fucked up his brain.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 27, 2012)

I have no reason to be nice to Tams nor does anyone else with common sense.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An evil person just killed your entire family and the only way to stop him is to kill him. What do you do?
>>>Kill him
>Don't kill him

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 27, 2012)

Gais...gais...please, buy DmC, if you do you get a coupon for a free Papa John's large pizza! With a drink even! Honest! Uh...um, also special DmC promotional Subway coupons too! Get a free cookie with your next three orders!


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> An evil person just killed your entire family and the only way to stop him is to kill him. What do you do?
> >>>Kill him
> >Don't kill him
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Obvious answer is kill him.
But it doesn't mean it is right act.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buJPwD5nW1g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Dec 27, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Obvious answer is kill him.
> But it doesn't mean it is right act.



Congratulations you win

Because now your dark soul will never be filled with LIGHHHHHHHHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2012)

Gino said:


> Congratulations you win
> 
> Because now your dark soul will never be filled with LIGHHHHHHHHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 28, 2012)

Whitewolf stop taking drugs


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 28, 2012)

Just 13 posts left


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 28, 2012)

I love how satisfied Vergil looks at being on the top.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 28, 2012)

Just got thru watching the dmc anime. Now i want to play dmc 4 or 3 again.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 28, 2012)

Seriously I tried to defend it and all... But the Vergil trailer was the nail in the coffin. What a fucking joke this game is...

And I hoped they would change the fighting in the final game but there is still this stupid air juggling all the time while Donte/Virgin are magically floating in the air


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 28, 2012)

...But the Vergil DLC looks like the best part of the game.  How is it the nail in the coffin?

>stupid air juggling

That's been part of the game since forever.  It's just that you never saw it before because you had to be really fucking good at jump cancels to make yourself float that long.

Kind of like this:


----------



## Hollow Prince (Dec 28, 2012)

Overall, I thought 4 was a good game. I enjoy'ed Nero and his Devil Arm, but didn't like how they downplayed Dante character or back tracking on the levels, felt half-assed. "Would have been a great side story with no complaints at all if it was like Devil May Cry: 365/2 or some crap like that! And also the question remains how old do you think Dante is from in b/t 1, 4, & 2?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 28, 2012)

> ...But the Vergil DLC looks like the best part of the game. How is it the nail in the coffin?
> 
> >stupid air juggling
> 
> ...


Too lazy to quote each part, just nope.


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 28, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Tameem may be pretty arrogant and disrespectful person but tell me, how are you all not disrespectful by acting the same way?
> 
> If someone murders a friend of mine, it won't justify me murdering that person.
> 
> ...



But I am being disrespectful. I intend to be. Tameem has annoyed and offended me and this really isn't worth attempting to open a dialogue with him about it, so I'm going to have fun by ridiculing him and his retarded game.

As for the Vergil DLC...just because it's less shit than the rest (and I'm not sure about that) doesn't mean it isn't still shit.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 28, 2012)

They never get dmc4 Dante right. The facial hair is pretty much the huge sex appeal in that look, of course dmc2 Dante didn't need facial hair to look totally badass. The 1 good thing about that game was his amazing design, I only wish we got to see a true high def look of him in that form.


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Dec 28, 2012)

If you guys are really hurting for something DMC related, try Ultamite Marvel Vs Capcom 3 and marvel at how hilariously broken Vergil, Dante and Trish are.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y09hN7sErGY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 28, 2012)

*Kcuf uoy*


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 28, 2012)

Thread #3!
Has a nice ring to it, don't you think?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 28, 2012)

Tazmo bot, where is the new thread? FUCK YOU!


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 28, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

